# The Cost of Israel



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the true price paid by US taxpayers for their elites unflinching support for Israel?

"By now many Americans are aware that Israel, with a population
of only 5.8 million people, is the largest recipient of U.S. foreign
aid, and that Israels aid plus U.S. aid to Egypts 65 million people
for keeping the peace with Israel *has, for many years, consumed
more than half of the U.S. bi-lateral foreign aid budget world-wide*.

"What few Americans understand however, is the steep price they
pay in many other fields for the U.S.-Israeli relationship, which in turn is
a product of the influence of Israels powerful U.S. lobby on American
domestic politics and has nothing to do with U.S. strategic interests, U.S.
national interests, or even with traditional American support for selfdetermination,
human rights, and fair play overseas.

"Besides its financial cost, unwavering U.S. support for Israel,
whether its right or wrong, exacts a huge price in American prestige and
credibility overseas. 

"Further, Israels powerful U.S. lobby has been a
major factor in delaying campaign finance reform, and also in the
removal from American political life of some of our most distinguished
public servants, members of Congress and even presidents.

"*Finally, the Israel-U.S. relationship has cost a significant number of
American lives*. 

"The incidents in which hundreds of U.S. service personnel,
diplomats, and civilians have been killed in the Middle East have
been reported in the media. 

"*But the media seldom revisits these events, and scrupulously avoids analyzing why they occurred or compiling the cumulative toll of American deaths resulting from our Israel-centered Middle East policies.*"

Israel's cost to the US?

Too damn much.

Boycott! Divest! Sanctions!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
United States International Trade Commission

Thus, Israel is not just America's closest and most reliable ally, Israel is a lucrative one.

Muslims in Iraq have cost Americans $1 TRILLION and thousands of American lives and the Iraqi ingrates do not even appreciate it.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Tell it to survivors of the Liberty.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Tell it to survivors of the Liberty.



Tell it to your pals in Hezballah who murdered 300 Marines in Beirut, Jihadi Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Those Marines would never have been there if Israel hadn't launched another illegal invasion/occupation.


----------



## CMike (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Tell it to survivors of the Liberty.



As you know it was an accident mr broken record


----------



## CMike (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Those Marines would never have been there if Israel hadn't launched another illegal invasion/occupation.



Still remember Hezbollah murdering them.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Those Marines would never have been there if Israel hadn't launched another illegal invasion/occupation.
> ...


Bet you don't remember this:

"t was 12 years ago, on March 14, 1983, that the commandant of the Marine Corps sent a highly unusual letter to the secretary of defense expressing frustration and anger at Israel. 

*"General R.H. Barrow charged that Israeli troops were deliberately threatening the lives of Marines serving as peacekeepers in Lebanon.* 

"There was, he wrote, a systematic pattern of harassment by Israel Defense Forces (IDF) that was resulting in 'life-threatening situations, replete with verbal degradation of the officers, their uniform and country.'&#8221;

Israel First?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Those Marines would never have been there if Israel hadn't launched another illegal invasion/occupation.



Open a book, Jihadi George--US Marines were in Lebanon intervening in the Lebanese civil war. 

Your friends in Hizballah murdered 300 Marines in Beirut and you're excuisng them, Jihadi George.  Tsk tsk

Israel has invaded Lebanon for the same reason the Allies invaded Nazi Germany, because Lebanon provides safe haven to terrorist factions like Hizballah


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> United States International Trade Commission
> 
> Thus, Israel is not just America's closest and most reliable ally, Israel is a lucrative one.
> ...


Some context: (All figures in millions of dollars)

Thailand:$18,964.5 Imports for consumption/$6,196.9 Domestic Exports.

*Israel:$18,743.0 Imports for consumption/$6237.5 Domestic Exports*.

Nigeria:$19,474.0 Imports for consumption/$3,602.3 Domestic Exports.

And Thailand and Nigeria don't even ask for the $7 million per day in US military aid that you-know-who does.

Cut the fucking welfare queens loose!

Sink or swim, Israel.

US International...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Those Marines would never have been there if Israel hadn't launched another illegal invasion/occupation.
> ...


For the same reason Nazi's invaded Poland, Princeton Poseur.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> ...



Complete gibberish, Georgie.

Israelis purchased $20 billion in American goods, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets...
United States International Trade Commission

And, when Israelis are not supporting US goods, Israelis are saving important US companies, like Intel, from extinction.

How Israel Saved Intel...
Business & Technology | How Israel saved Intel | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Not a peep out of Jihadi Georgie over his cohorts in Hizballah murdering 300 Msrines in Beirut.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


In the same sense China purchased $295 billion worth of American goods?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israel's population is just 7 million, Jihadi Georgie.  China's population is over 1 billion.

A simple concept that eludes you, moron.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Sink or swim, Israel.



Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


So China bought $295 billion worth of goods from the US and we bought about $65 billion worth of Chinese goods?

Right?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Deflect much, Jihadi Georgie?

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...
"We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests.

I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats"


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

"The United States is Israel's largest single trading partner. In 2008, bilateral trade totaled $28 billion, an increase of almost 5% over 2007, even in light of the slowdown in global trade.  

"*The U.S. trade deficit with Israel was $11.9 billion in 2008, including diamonds.  Excluding diamonds, the trade deficit was $4.5 billion in 2008. Israel is our 20th largest export market for goods."*

Wow...Israel's Number Twenty!

How many more American lives is that worth?

How are those swimming lessons coming?

Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> The U.S. trade deficit with Israel was $11.9 billion in 2008, including diamonds.  Excluding diamonds, the trade deficit was $4.5 billion in 2008. Israel is our 20th largest export market for goods.



Economcs 101, Jihadi Georgie: Given Israel's population of just 7 million in contrast to the Us's population of over 300 million, of course, the US will purchase more Israeli exports than Israelis purchasing US exports.

You're so dumb, Jihadi Georgie, it's not even funny.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many more American lives is that worth?



Israel saves American lives.  Jihadi Georgie just sits in his room and masturbates all day.

Navy Admiral Mike Mullen...


> The Israelis, of course, remain a vital ally and a cornerstone of our regional security commitments.


Defense.gov News Article: Mullen?s Blog: Observations From Middle East Trip


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you learn the difference between an import and a export at Princeton, Poseur?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Did you learn the difference between an import and a export at Princeton, Poseur?



You haven't learned about trade deficits, high school dropout.  The US had trade surpluses 9 out of 10 years during the Great Depression.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _How many more American lives is that worth?_


Jobs, jobs. Why do american judophobes hate the american worker?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

"First is the financial cost of Israel to U.S. taxpayers. 

"*Between 1949 and
1998, the U.S. gave to Israel, with a self-declared population of 5.8 million
people, more foreign aid than it gave to all of the countries of sub-
Saharan Africa, all of the countries of Latin America, and all of the countries
of the Caribbean combined  with a total population of 1,054,000,000 people*.

"In the 1997 fiscal year, for example, Israel received $3 billion from the
foreign aid budget, at least $525 million from other U.S. budgets, and $2 billion
in federal loan guarantees. 

"*So the 1997 total of U.S. grants and loan guarantees
to Israel was $5.5 billion. Thats $15,068,493 per day, 365 days a year."*

Israel's Cost...


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > _Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> ...


Jurassic drivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. trade deficit with Israel was $11.9 billion in 2008, including diamonds.  Excluding diamonds, the trade deficit was $4.5 billion in 2008. Israel is our 20th largest export market for goods.
> ...


So....Given the US population of 300 million in contrast to China's 1.5 billion, or course the Chinese will purchase more US exports than the US will from China?

How FUCKING STUPID are you?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The US purchases far more from China due to lower prices, you moron.
Too funny, Jihadi Georgie.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

RidleyReport said:


> _I don't buy in to some of the Israel bashing.  But U.S. taxpayers should not be forced to underwrite Israeli govt. activity of any kind....or any foreign government's activity._


In a nutshell, Carter built giving money to Egypt and Israel into their peace accords. He wanted a peace treaty so much.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _How many more American lives is that worth?_
> ...


How many US jobs has Israel created?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israel saved 100,000 jobs at Intel.

How Israel Saved Intel...
Business & Technology | How Israel saved Intel | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Did the US purchase ~$20 billion worth of Israeli goods in 2009?

Or did the Jews buy about $20 billion worth of US goods?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jihadi Georgie is too uneducated to know that 20% of Israelis are Arab.

Sucks that you dropped out of high school, eh, Jihadi Georgie?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Princeton?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Did the US purchase ~$20 billion worth of Israeli goods in 2009? Or did the Jews buy about $20 billion worth of US goods?_


Jurassic drivel.


----------



## CMike (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Princeton?



Superior genetics, Jihadi Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

What makes Israel worth more than all of the countries of sub-Saharan Africa, all the countries of Latin America, and all the countries of the Caribbean combined?

What makes 5.8 million Israelis worth more  than 1, 054, 000 people?

Between 1949 and 1998 the US gave Israel's 5.8 million people more foreign aid than over a billion inhabitants of Africa, Latin America and the Caribbean combined.

Why?

Maybe Smedley Butler knows.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israelis purchased $20 billion in American goods in '09, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets and most lucrative allies and strategic assets.
United States International Trade Commission

Try to remember, psycho Georgie.


----------



## britishbulldog (Oct 17, 2010)

The USA should withdraw its funding of Israel and send it to India to bolster its defenses against Pakistan.

Sooner or later someone needs to nuke Pakistan.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> The USA should withdraw its funding of Israel and send it to India to bolster its defenses against Pakistan.
> 
> Sooner or later someone needs to nuke Pakistan.



Israel is India's #1 arms supplier.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


In exactly the same way China purchased $295 billion in American goods in '09?

What does "Imports for Consumption" mean in your sewer?

US Trade Balance

Did you bus tables at Princeton?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israel is one of the US's largest export markets.   

Jihadi Georgie is the US porn industry's largest market.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Georgie, you ride in a bus.  The short bus for retards


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


When did you stop lying on the internet?

The Jewish State of Israel is a disease, and you are her perfect shill.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Martin Luther King, Jr. knows better, Jihadi Georgie...
"I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. "


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

"If you add its foreign aid grants and loans, plus the approximate totals
of grants to Israel from other parts of the U.S. federal budget, Israel has
received since 1949 a grand total of $84.8 billion, excluding the $10 billion in
U.S. government loan guarantees it has drawn to date.

"And if you calculate what the U.S. has had to pay in interest to borrow
this money to give to Israel, the cost of Israel to U.S. taxpayers rises to $134.8
billion, *not adjusted for inflation*.

"Put another way, the nearly $14,630 every one of 5.8 million Israelis had
received from the U.S. government by October 31, 1997, cost American taxpayers
$23,241 per Israeli. Thats $116,205 for every Israeli family of five.

"None of these figures include the private donations by Americans to
Israeli charities, which initially constituted about one quarter of Israels
budget, and today approach $1 billion annually. 

"*In addition to the negative
effect of these donations on the U.S. balance of payments, the donors also
deduct them from their U.S. income taxes, creating another large drain on the
U.S. treasury*.

The Cost of Israel


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"If you add its foreign aid grants and loans, plus the approximate totals
> of grants to Israel from other parts of the U.S. federal budget, Israel has
> received since 1949 a grand total of $84.8 billion, excluding the $10 billion in
> U.S. government loan guarantees it has drawn to date._


More soviet Pravda?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


In what year did King issue this ringing endorsement of Zionism?

1964?

What would King have said about Operation Cast Lead in 2008?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Tell it to survivors of the Liberty.
> ...


According to you it was an accident.

According to the survivors, every one of them, who experienced the attack, along with the the existing Secretary of State and Secretary of The Navy, it was no accident.  Also, there has not been a Congressional investigation of that act of war.  There have been a few bullshit _hearings_ but never a formal investigation.  

Why?  Mainly because of citizens like you who would support Israel regardless of its actions against the United States and who tolerate Congressional inertia where Israel is concerned.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 17, 2010)

RidleyReport said:


> I don't buy in to some of the Israel bashing.  But U.S. taxpayers should not be forced to underwrite Israeli govt. activity of any kind....or any foreign government's activity.


What "Israel bashing" are you talking about.  

Specifics please.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Operation Cast Lead represented Israeli self defense against Pallie terrorism, entirely permissable under int'l law and important to Dr. King.

You're done, Jihadi Georgie.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by RidleyReport
> I don't buy in to some of the Israel bashing. But U.S. taxpayers should not be forced to underwrite Israeli govt. activity of any kind....or any foreign government's activity.



You're not very bright, since the cornerstone of US foreign policy is foreign aid, designed to advance US policies, such as protecting democracies like Israel.

Now, you're a little less stupid.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> ...


More:


The Christian Science Monitor from the December 09, 2002 edition -
Economist tallies swelling cost of Israel to US / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com

Economist tallies swelling cost of Israel to US

By David R. Francis mailto:C4E1F6E9E4A0C6F2E1EEE3E9F3 | Staff writer of The Christian Science Monitor:
=========================================================

Since 1973, Israel has cost the United States about $1.6 trillion. If divided by today's population, that is more than $5,700 per person.  [Note the date of this report:  2002.]

This is an estimate by Thomas Stauffer, a consulting economist in Washington. For decades, his analyses of the Middle East scene have made him a frequent thorn in the side of the Israel lobby.

For the first time in many years, Mr. Stauffer has tallied the total cost to the US of its backing of Israel in its drawn-out, violent dispute with the Palestinians. So far, he figures, the bill adds up to more than twice the cost of the Vietnam War.

And now Israel wants more. In a meeting at the White House late last month, Israeli officials made a pitch for $4 billion in additional military aid to defray the rising costs of dealing with the intifada and suicide bombings. They also asked for more than $8 billion in loan guarantees to help the country's recession-bound economy.

Considering Israel's deep economic troubles, Stauffer doubts the Israel bonds covered by the loan guarantees will ever be repaid. The bonds are likely to be structured so they don't pay interest until they reach maturity. If Stauffer is right, the US would end up paying both principal and interest, perhaps 10 years out.

Israel's request could be part of a supplemental spending bill that's likely to be passed early next year, perhaps wrapped in with the cost of a war with Iraq.

Israel is the largest recipient of US foreign aid. It is already due to get $2.04 billion in military assistance and $720 million in economic aid in fiscal 2003. It has been getting $3 billion a year for years.

*Adjusting the official aid to 2001 dollars in purchasing power, Israel has been given $240 billion since 1973, Stauffer reckons. In addition, the US has given Egypt $117 billion and Jordan $22 billion in foreign aid in return for signing peace treaties with Israel.*  [Note: These figures were current in 2002.]

"Consequently, politically, if not administratively, those outlays are part of the total package of support for Israel," argues Stauffer in a lecture on the total costs of US Middle East policy, commissioned by the US Army War College, for a recent conference at the University of Maine.

These foreign-aid costs are well known. Many Americans would probably say it is money well spent to support a beleagured democracy of some strategic interest. But Stauffer wonders if Americans are aware of the full bill for supporting Israel since some costs, if not hidden, are little known.

One huge cost is not secret. It is the higher cost of oil and other economic damage to the US after Israel-Arab wars.

In 1973, for instance, Arab nations attacked Israel in an attempt to win back territories Israel had conquered in the 1967 war. President Nixon resupplied Israel with US arms, triggering the Arab oil embargo against the US.

That shortfall in oil deliveries kicked off a deep recession. The US lost $420 billion (in 2001 dollars) of output as a result, Stauffer calculates. And a boost in oil prices cost another $450 billion. 

Afraid that Arab nations might use their oil clout again, the US set up a Strategic Petroleum Reserve. That has since cost, conservatively, $134 billion, Stauffer reckons.

Other US help includes:

US Jewish charities and organizations have remitted grants or bought Israel bonds worth $50 billion to $60 billion. Though private in origin, the money is "a net drain on the United States economy," says Stauffer. 

The US has already guaranteed $10 billion in commercial loans to Israel, and $600 million in "housing loans." 

The US has given $2.5 billion to support Israel's Lavi fighter and Arrow missile projects.

Israel buys discounted, serviceable "excess" US military equipment.  Stauffer says these discounts amount to "several billion dollars" over recent years.

Israel uses roughly 40 percent of its $1.8 billion per year in military aid, ostensibly earmarked for purchase of US weapons, to buy Israeli-made hardware. It also has won the right to require the Defense Department or US defense contractors to buy Israeli-made equipment or subsystems, paying 50 to 60 cents on every defense dollar the US gives to Israel.

US help, financial and technical, has enabled Israel to become a major weapons supplier. Weapons make up almost half of Israel's manufactured exports. US defense contractors often resent the buy-Israel requirements and the extra competition subsidized by US taxpayers.

US policy and trade sanctions reduce US exports to the Middle East about $5 billion a year, costing 70,000 or so American jobs, Stauffer estimates. Not requiring Israel to use its US aid to buy American goods, as is usual in foreign aid, costs another 125,000 jobs.

Israel has blocked some major US arms sales, such as F-15 fighter aircraft to Saudi Arabia in the mid-1980s. That cost $40 billion over 10 years, says Stauffer.

Stauffer's list will be controversial. He's been assisted in this research by a number of *mostly retired military or diplomatic officials who do not go public for fear of being labeled anti-Semitic if they criticize America's policies toward Israel.*


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

MikeK said:


> _
> According to you it was an accident. According to the survivors, every one of them, who experienced the attack, along with the the existing Secretary of State and Secretary of The Navy, it was no accident.  Also, there has not been a Congressional investigation of that act of war.  There have been a few bullshit hearings but never a formal investigation. Why?  Mainly because of citizens like you who would support Israel regardless of its actions against the United States and who tolerate Congressional inertia where Israel is concerned._


Ahh, the Flying Dutchman, yet again, sailing these boards. We're pretty sure, iranians don't buy the story that, their airbus Flight IR655 was shot down, because the USS Vincennes mistook it for an Independence Day illegal alien ship, either.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

MikeK said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


*

Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell...
"Aid to Israel is vital to the security interests of the United States.  It ensures that one of America's closest allies has the tools it needs to survive in one of the world's toughest neighborhoods"

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi...
"I have always fought for the vital economic and military assistance that Israel needs--not only because it is in Israel's best interest, but because it is in America's interest"*


----------



## CMike (Oct 17, 2010)

The Cost Of Arabs

Terrorist Attacks &mdash; Infoplease.com


1984 Sept. 20, east Beirut, Lebanon: truck bomb exploded outside the U.S. embassy annex, killing 24, including 2 U.S. military. 
Dec. 3, Beirut, Lebanon: Kuwait Airways Flight 221, from Kuwait to Pakistan, hijacked and diverted to Tehran. 2 Americans killed. 

1985 April 12, Madrid, Spain: Bombing at restaurant frequented by U.S. soldiers, killed 18 Spaniards and injured 82. 
June 14, Beirut, Lebanon: TWA Flight 847 en route from Athens to Rome hijacked to Beirut by Hezbollah terrorists and held for 17 days. A U.S. Navy diver executed. 
Oct. 7, Mediterranean Sea: gunmen attack Italian cruise ship, Achille Lauro. One U.S. tourist killed. Hijacking linked to Libya. 
Dec. 18, Rome, Italy, and Vienna, Austria: airports in Rome and Vienna were bombed, killing 20 people, 5 of whom were Americans. Bombing linked to Libya. 

1986 April 2, Athens, Greece:A bomb exploded aboard TWA flight 840 en route from Rome to Athens, killing 4 Americans and injuring 9. 
April 5, West Berlin, Germany: Libyans bombed a disco frequented by U.S. servicemen, killing 2 and injuring hundreds. 

1988 Dec. 21, Lockerbie, Scotland: N.Y.-bound Pan-Am Boeing 747 exploded in flight from a terrorist bomb and crashed into Scottish village, killing all 259 aboard and 11 on the ground. Passengers included 35 Syracuse University students and many U.S. military personnel. Libya formally admitted responsibility 15 years later (Aug. 2003) and offered $2.7 billion compensation to victims' families. 

1993 Feb. 26, New York City: bomb exploded in basement garage of World Trade Center, killing 6 and injuring at least 1,040 others. In 1995, militant Islamist Sheik Omar Abdel Rahman and 9 others were convicted of conspiracy charges, and in 1998, Ramzi Yousef, believed to have been the mastermind, was convicted of the bombing. Al-Qaeda involvement is suspected. 

1996 June 25, Dhahran, Saudi Arabia: truck bomb exploded outside Khobar Towers military complex, killing 19 American servicemen and injuring hundreds of others. 13 Saudis and a Lebanese, all alleged members of Islamic militant group Hezbollah, were indicted on charges relating to the attack in June 2001. 

1998 Aug. 7, Nairobi, Kenya, and Dar es Salaam, Tanzania: truck bombs exploded almost simultaneously near 2 U.S. embassies, killing 224 (213 in Kenya and 11 in Tanzania) and injuring about 4,500. 4 men connected with al-Qaeda 2 of whom had received training at al-Qaeda camps inside Afghanistan, were convicted of the killings in May 2001 and later sentenced to life in prison. A federal grand jury had indicted 22 men in connection with the attacks, including Saudi dissident Osama bin Laden, who remained at large. 

2000 Oct. 12, Aden, Yemen: U.S. Navy destroyer USS Cole heavily damaged when a small boat loaded with explosives blew up alongside it. 17 sailors killed. Linked to Osama bin Laden, or members of al-Qaeda terrorist network. 

2001 Sept. 11, New York City, Arlington, Va., and Shanksville, Pa.: hijackers crashed 2 commercial jets into twin towers of World Trade Center; 2 more hijacked jets were crashed into the Pentagon and a field in rural Pa. Total dead and missing numbered 2,9921: 2,749 in New York City, 184 at the Pentagon, 40 in Pa., and 19 hijackers. Islamic al-Qaeda terrorist group blamed. (See September 11, 2001: Timeline of Terrorism.) 

2002 
June 14, Karachi, Pakistan: bomb explodes outside American consulate in Karachi, Pakistan, killing 12. Linked to al-Qaeda. 


2003 1 
May 12, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia: suicide bombers kill 34, including 8 Americans, at housing compounds for Westerners. Al-Qaeda suspected. 

2004 May 2931, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia: terrorists attack the offices of a Saudi oil company in Khobar, Saudi Arabia, take foreign oil workers hostage in a nearby residential compound, leaving 22 people dead including one American. 
June 1119, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia: terrorists kidnap and execute Paul Johnson Jr., an American, in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. 2 other Americans and BBC cameraman killed by gun attacks. 
Dec. 6, Jeddah, Saudi Arabia: terrorists storm the U.S. consulate, killing 5 consulate employees. 4 terrorists were killed by Saudi security. 

2005 Nov. 9, Amman, Jordan: suicide bombers hit 3 American hotels, Radisson, Grand Hyatt, and Days Inn, in Amman, Jordan, killing 57. Al-Qaeda claimed responsibility. 

2006 
Sept. 13, Damascus, Syria: an attack by four gunman on the American embassy is foiled. 

2007 Jan. 12, Athens, Greece: the U.S. embassy is fired on by an anti-tank missile causing damage but no injuries. 
Dec. 11, Algeria: more than 60 people are killed, including 11 United Nations staff members, when Al Qaeda terrorists detonate two car bombs near Algeria's Constitutional 
Council and the United Nations offices. 

2008 May 26, Iraq: a suicide bomber on a motorcycle kills six U.S. soldiers and wounds 18 others in Tarmiya. 
June 24, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills at least 20 people, including three U.S. Marines, at a meeting between sheiks and Americans in Karmah, a town west of Baghdad. 
June 12, Afghanistan: four American servicemen are killed when a roadside bomb explodes near a U.S. military vehicle in Farah Province. 
July 13, Afghanistan: nine U.S.soldiers and at least 15 NATO troops die when Taliban militants boldly attack an American base in Kunar Province, which borders Pakistan. It's the most deadly against U.S. troops in three years. 
Aug. 18 and 19, Afghanistan: as many as 15 suicide bombers backed by about 30 militants attack a U.S. military base, Camp Salerno, in Bamiyan. Fighting between U.S. troops and members of the Taliban rages overnight. No U.S. troops are killed. 
Sept. 16, Yemen: a car bomb and a rocket strike the U.S. embassy in Yemen as staff arrived to work, killing 16 people, including 4 civilians. At least 25 suspected al-Qaeda militants are arrested for the attack. 
Nov. 26, India: in a series of attacks on several of Mumbai's landmarks and commercial hubs that are popular with Americans and other foreign tourists, including at least two five-star hotels, a hospital, a train station, and a cinema. About 300 people are wounded and nearly 190 people die, including at least 5 Americans. 


2009 Feb. 9, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills four American soldiers and their Iraqi translator near a police checkpoint. 
April 10, Iraq: a suicide attack kills five American soldiers and two Iraqi policemen. 
Dec. 25: A Nigerian man on a flight from Amsterdam to Detroit attempted to ignite an explosive device hidden in his underwear. The explosive device that failed to detonate was a mixture of powder and liquid that did not alert security personnel in the airport. The alleged bomber, Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, told officials later that he was directed by the terrorist group Al Qaeda. The suspect was already on the government's watch list when he attempted the bombing; his father, a respected Nigerian banker, had told the U.S. government that he was worried about his son's increased extremism. 
Dec. 30, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills eight Americans civilians, seven of them CIA agents, at a base in Afghanistan. It's the deadliest attack on the agency since 9/11. The attacker is reportedly a double agent from Jordan who was acting on behalf of al-Qaeda. 

2010 May 2, New York City: After discovering a bomb in a smoking vehicle parked in Times Square, authorities arrest Faisal Shahzad, a Pakistani who recently became a naturalized U.S. citizen, and charge him with attempted use of a weapon of mass destruction and several other federal charges. American officials later announce that the Pakistani Taliban likely played a role in the bomb plot, including training Shahzad.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

One in four Iraqis who was alive and well in 2003 is currently dead, displaced, maimed, or rotting in prison.

Maybe you should also tally the number of civilians killed by the US military since WWII ended?

War is a Racket that the US and Israel exploit to socialize the cost and privatize the profit.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


Is the something you know about the attack on Liberty that these guys don't?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Israel attacked the US?  That would not make a lot of sense, Georgie?  Lay off the crack.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2010)

"On June 8, 1967, US Navy intelligence ship USS Liberty was suddenly and brutally attacked on the high seas in international waters by the air and naval forces of Israel. 

"The Israeli forces attacked with full knowledge that this was an American ship and lied about it. 

"*Survivors have been forbidden for 40 years to tell their story under oath to the American public*. 

"The USS Liberty Memorial web site tells their story and is dedicated to the memory of the 34 brave men who died."

Figured out the difference between imports and exports yet?

USS Liberty Memorial


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "On June 8, 1967, US Navy intelligence ship USS Liberty was suddenly and brutally attacked on the high seas in international waters by the air and naval forces of Israel.
> 
> "The Israeli forces attacked with full knowledge that this was an American ship and lied about it.
> 
> ...



You really think Israel intentionally attacked the US, Georgie?  Lay off the crack.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's ask Lyndon, Princeton.

"    * U.S. rescue attempts: At least two rescue attempts were launched from U.S. aircraft carriers  nearby but were recalled, according to the Liberty's senior Naval Security Group officer, Lieutenant Commander David Lewis. Lewis made an audio recording and later wrote about a meeting 6th Fleet Rear Admiral Lawrence Geis requested in his cabins: 'He told me that since I was the senior Liberty survivor on board he wanted to tell me in confidence what had actually transpired. He told me that upon receipt of our SOS, aircraft were launched to come to our assistance and then Washington was notified. 

'"He said that the Secretary of Defense (Robert McNamara) had ordered that the aircraft be returned to the carrier, which was done. 

'"RADM Geis then said that he speculated that Washington may have suspected that the aircraft carried nuclear weapons so he put together another flight of conventional aircraft that had no capability of carrying nuclear weapons. 

"'These he launched to assist us and again notified Washington of his actions. Again McNamara ordered the aircraft recalled. 

"'*He requested confirmation of the order being unable to believe that Washington would let us sink*. 

"'*This time President Johnson ordered the recall with the comment that he did not care if every man drowned and the ship sank, but that he would not embarrass his allies.* 

"'This is, to the best of my ability, what I recall transpiring 30 years ago.'"

USS Liberty - Wiki


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Let's ask Lyndon, Princeton.
> 
> "    * U.S. rescue attempts: At least two rescue attempts were launched from U.S. aircraft carriers  nearby but were recalled, according to the Liberty's senior Naval Security Group officer, Lieutenant Commander David Lewis. Lewis made an audio recording and later wrote about a meeting 6th Fleet Rear Admiral Lawrence Geis requested in his cabins: 'He told me that since I was the senior Liberty survivor on board he wanted to tell me in confidence what had actually transpired. He told me that upon receipt of our SOS, aircraft were launched to come to our assistance and then Washington was notified.
> 
> ...



Jihadi Georgie, not a peep from you about your cohorts in Hizballah murdering 300 Marines in Beirut and not being brought to justice...
1983 Beirut barracks bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Of course! Jews run area 51 mind bending rays and sunk the Titanic too, it's all old news. The latest news claim that, she sunk with a chief propshaft-screwdriver mate R. Corrie in a Gaza weapons-smuggling tunnel, never to be seen again. X-Files, that is.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 18, 2010)

"Nor do the figures above include any of the indirect financial costs of
Israel to the United States, which cannot be tallied. 

"One example is the cost
to U.S. manufacturers of the Arab boycott, surely in the billions of dollars by
now. 

"Another example is the cost to U.S. consumers of the price of petroleum,
which surged to such heights that it set off a world-wide recession during
the Arab oil boycott imposed in reaction to U.S. support of Israel in the
1973 war.


"Other examples are a portion of the costs of maintaining large U.S. Sixth
Fleet naval forces in the Mediterranean, primarily to protect Israel, and military
air units at the Aviano base in Italy, not to mention the staggering costs
of frequent deployments to the Arabian Peninsula and Gulf area of land and
air forces from the United States and naval units from the Seventh Fleet,
which normally operates in the Pacific Ocean."

Costs


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Nor do the figures above include any of the indirect financial costs of
> Israel to the United States, which cannot be tallied.
> 
> "One example is the cost
> ...



Letter to Barack Obama from 50 US military leaders on Israel as a key ally and strategic partner...


> Israel as a Security Asset for the United States
> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> ...



Lieutenant General Mark Anderson, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Charles Beers, USN (ret.)
General William Begert, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Stanley W. Bryant, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Anthony Burshnick, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Paul Cerjan, USA (ret.)
Admiral Leon Edney, USN (ret.)
Brigadier General William F. Engel, USA (ret.)
Major General Bobby Floyd, USAF (ret.)
General John Foss, USA (ret.)
Major General Paul Fratarangelo, USMC (ret.)
Major General David Grange, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tom Griffin, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Earl Hailston, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General John Hall, USAF (ret.)
General Alfred Hansen, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral James Hinkle, USN (ret.)
General Hal Hornburg, USAF (ret.)
Major General James T. Jackson, USA (ret.)
Admiral Jerome Johnson, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Herb Kaler, USN (ret.)
Vice Admiral Bernard Kauderer, USN (ret.)
General William F. Kernan, USA (ret.)
Major General Homer Long, USA (ret.)
Major General Jarvis Lynch, USMC (ret.)
General Robert Magnus, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General Charles May, Jr., USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Martin Mayer, USN (ret.)
Major General James McCombs, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Fred McCorkle, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral W. F. Merlin, USCG (ret.)
Rear Admiral Mark Milliken, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Riley Mixson, USN (ret.)
Major General William Moore, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Carol Mutter, USMC (ret.)
Major General Larry T. Northington, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tad Oelstrom, USAF (ret.)
Major General James D. Parker, USA (ret.)
Vice Admiral J. T. Parker, USN (ret.)
Major General Robert Patterson, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral James Perkins, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Brian Peterman, USCG (ret.)
Lieutenant General Alan V. Rogers, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Richard Rybacki, USCG (ret.)
General Crosbie Saint, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Norm Saunders, USCG (ret.)
General Lawrence Skantze, USAF (ret.)
Major General Sid Shachnow, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Jeremy Taylor, USN (ret.)
Major General Larry Taylor, USMCR (ret.)
Lieutenant General Lanny Trapp, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Jerry O. Tuttle, USN (ret.)
General Louis Wagner, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Thomas Wilson, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Robert Winglass, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral Guy Zeller, USN (ret.)
"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 19, 2010)

How many millionaires/billionaires in that long list of greedy war whores.

Try harder, "Princeton".


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 19, 2010)

"One of the myths that many Americans still believe is that the initial war
between the Arabs and Israelis broke out on May 15, 1948 when the British
withdrew and military units from Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Syria entered
Palestine, allegedly because the Arabs had rejected a partition plan that the
Israelis accepted.

"In fact, the fighting began almost six months earlier, immediately after
the partition plan was announced. *By the time the Arab armies intervened in
May, some 400,000 Palestinians already had fled or been driven from their
homes*. 

"To the Arab nations the military forces they sent to Palestine were on
a rescue mission to halt the dispossession of Palestinians from the areas the
U.N. had awarded to both the Jewish and the Palestinian Arab state. 

"In fact history has revealed that the Jordanian forces had orders not to venture into
areas the U.N. had awarded to Israel."

"Although the newly created Israeli government didnt formally reject
the partition plan, in practice it never accepted the plan. To this day, half a century later,(1998) *Israel still refuses to define its borders.*

"In fact, when the fighting of 1947 and 1948 ended, the State of Israel
occupied half of Jerusalem and 78 percent of the former mandate of
Palestine. 

"*About 750,000 Muslim and Christian Palestinians had been driven
from towns, villages and homes to which the Israeli forces never allowed
them to return*.

The Cost of Israel  PP 3-4


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Let's ask Lyndon, Princeton.
> ...



Killing foreign troops is perfectly legal. It is not murder.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many millionaires/billionaires in that long list of greedy war whores.
> 
> Try harder, "Princeton".



Out of gas, already, Jihadi Georgie?  

50 high-ranking US military leaders attest to President Obama to Israel's importance as a US ally and strategic defensive asset.

You, on the other hand, attest to the brain damage caused by a worthless bum like you sitting in your room masturbating all day.

Israel as a Security Asset for the United States


> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> Israel's civilian and military leaders, came away with the unswerving belief
> ...


"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "One of the myths that many Americans still believe is that the initial war
> between the Arabs and Israelis broke out on May 15, 1948 when the British
> withdrew and military units from Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Syria entered
> Palestine, allegedly because the Arabs had rejected a partition plan that the
> ...



All of those countries set up defensive forces (as meager as they were) around Palestine civilian population areas. None of them attacked Israel. They did manage to keep Israel from taking over the entire country which was Israel's plan.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> All of those countries set up defensive forces (as meager as they were) around Palestine civilian population areas.



Er, Tin Head...

"The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate"
Middle East historian Bernard Lewis


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > All of those countries set up defensive forces (as meager as they were) around Palestine civilian population areas.
> ...



And Israel has been at war with a non existing enemy for over sixty years and has not won yet.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have been at war with your damaged mind.

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Not to worry. Palestinians do not exist.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _And Israel has been at war with a non existing haveenemy for over sixty years and has not won yet.[/szie]_


Actually, I have no doubts this view is widespread in arab countries, given their abysmal ignorance, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Not to worry. Palestinians do not exist._


Very much true, indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _And Israel has been at war with a non existing haveenemy for over sixty years and has not won yet.[/szie]_
> ...




Check out the borders of Palestine. They have not changed an inch since 1922,


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Tin Head, the League of Nations assigned all of the land from the Jordan River to the Med. Sea as the Jewish homeland.


----------



## amiam* (Oct 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What is the true price paid by US taxpayers for their elites unflinching support for Israel?
> 
> "By now many Americans are aware that Israel, with a population
> of only 5.8 million people, is the largest recipient of U.S. foreign
> ...



That's what we get for not listening to the first president of the United States.

Compared to the assholes in Washington D.C.  These are most refreshing words!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

amiam* said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What is the true price paid by US taxpayers for their elites unflinching support for Israel?
> ...



This is what the second President of the United States said...

US President John Adams
"I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.

I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization"

This is what Alexis de Toqueville said about the murderous Muhammadan...
"I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself."


----------



## amiam* (Oct 19, 2010)

> This is what the second President of the United States said...
> 
> US President John Adams
> "I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.



Please....where is your documentation!!!!!! Post a URL!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

amiam* said:


> > This is what the second President of the United States said...
> >
> > US President John Adams
> > "I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.
> ...



You're welcome, moron.  "The Roots of American Order,"  by Russel Kirk.

Now, run to mommy.  It's feeding time


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Of course, they did - 75% of it is, currently, under an illegal (my fans here should love the word) occupation by the royal hashemite tribe from the arabian peninsula. But it's understandable, as to why arabs (and their palistainian variety) do not view it this way - clinical mullahs in madrasas teach them that, the whole world is arab-muslim to be occupied.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

amiam* said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What is the true price paid by US taxpayers for their elites unflinching support for Israel?
> ...



This is what Winston Churchill said to the English Zionist Federation in Manchester...
&#8220;I am in full sympathy with the historical traditional aspirations of the Jews.  The restoration to them of a centre of true racial and political integrity would be a tremendous event in the history of the world.  

Jerusalem must be the only ultimate goal. When it will be achieved it is vain to prophesy; but that it will some day be achieved is one of the few certainties of the future.&#8221;

This is what Churchill said about the murderous Muhammadan...
"How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. 

The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. 

A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men. 

Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. 

No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome."


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 19, 2010)

"If [the] principle [of self-determination] is to rule, and so the wishes of Palestines population are to be decisive as to what is to be done with Palestine, *then it is to be remembered that the non-Jewish population of Palestine  nearly nine-tenths of the whole  are emphatically against the entire Zionist program..* 

"To subject a people so minded to unlimited Jewish immigration, and to steady financial and social pressure to surrender the land, would be a gross violation of the principle just quoted...No British officers, consulted by the Commissioners, believed that the Zionist program could be carried out except by force of arms.

"The officers generally thought that a force of not less than fifty thousand soldiers would be required even to initiate the program. That of itself is evidence of a strong sense of the injustice of the Zionist program...

"The initial claim, often submitted by Zionist representatives, that *they have a right to Palestine based on occupation of two thousand years ago, can barely be seriously considered.*

The Origin...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "If [the] principle [of self-determination] is to rule, and so the wishes of Palestine&#8217;s population are to be decisive as to what is to be done with Palestine,



Georgie, the principle of self-determination applies to Jews, too, which is why the League of Nations and the UN have both endorsed the Jewish homeland in Palestine, the historic home of the Jewish People.

Israel is the only country in the world with legitimacy from both bodies.

Arabs have their self-determination in 30 countries and Muslims have their self-determination in 60 countries.

Not enough Arab and Muslim self-determination for ya, Jihadi Georgie?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Then what is the point of having an Israel?

What was the point of resolution 181?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel is the ancestral Jewish homeland, Tin Head.

Open a history book, moron


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "If [the] principle [of self-determination] is to rule, and so the wishes of Palestine&#8217;s population are to be decisive as to what is to be done with Palestine,
> ...


Had self-determination been put to a vote in Palestine of 1919 where 9 out of every ten voters were non-Jewish and many Jews objected to the creation of a Jewish State, Zionism would have been born dead.

Just like you

"Princeton" Poseur.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Georgie, you're so dumb, it's sad.
After collapse of the Ottoman Empire in WW I, the Allies gave 99.9% of the land, approx. 8 million square miles, to the Arabs, twice the size of the US

Jews received just 0.1% of the land, just 8,000 sq miles, the size of Vermont, one of the smallest states in the US

Arabs don't have enough self-determination in 30 countries, shit-for-brains?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



They didn't "give" the Arabs anything. They already lived there.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wrong, Tin Head.  Open a history book.

Arabs already lived in Arabia.  

Jews already lived in Canaan/Judea, for about 2,000 years before Arabs invaded.  "Jew" is derived from Judea. 
Arabs are derived from Arabia.

Get a clue, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



And during that time nobody else lived there?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not Arabs, dumb dumb.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

When you look at Palestinians they range from white, blond to black with kinky hair.

Are you sure they are all Arabs?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> When you look at Palestinians they range from white, blond to black with kinky hair.
> 
> Are you sure they are all Arabs?



Pallies are merely Arabs, Tin Head.  Jews were called Palestinians prior to Israeli statehood in 1948.

Arabs originated from Arabia.

Arab Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


What moral authority did the allies have to give Arabs land they had been living on for centuries?

The same authority the UN imposed to deny two out of three voters in Palestine the right to self-determination?

"Arab rejection was...based on the fact that, while the population of the Jewish state was to be [only half] Jewish with the Jews owning less than 10% of the Jewish state land area, the Jews were to be established as the ruling body &#8212; a settlement which no self-respecting people would accept without protest, to say the least...

"The action of the United Nations conflicted with the basic principles for which the world organization was established, namely, *to uphold the right of all peoples to self-determination*. 

"*By denying the Palestine Arabs, who formed the two-thirds majority of the country, the right to decide for themselves, the United Nations had violated its own charter.&#8221; Sami Hadawi, 'Bitter Harvest.'&#8221;*

The Origin


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What moral authority did the allies have to give Arabs land they had been living on for centuries?



The land was Turkish land owned by the Ottoman Sultanate, not Arab land.  Arabs, for the most part, did not have legal title to land in Judea

No "Arab land" was given away.  Arabs sold land to Jews...
Palestine Royal Commission...


> The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine. *Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land [to Jews] and the profitable investment of the purchase money*. The fellaheen are better off on the whole than they were in 1920. This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.



Furthermore, Arabs were offered statehood by the UN which they rejected.

You history lesson for the day, Georgie.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The action of the United Nations conflicted with the basic principles for which the world organization was established, namely, to uphold the right of all peoples to self-determination[/B].



Dummy, Arabs have nearly 30 countries in 99.9% of the Middle East and north Africa, approx. 8 million sq mi.

Israelis control just one tiny country on 0.1% of the land, on 8,000 sq mi.

You're so pitifully dumb, it's not even funny.  Too bad you weren't aborted to save everyone the despair


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The action of the United Nations conflicted with the basic principles for which the world organization was established, namely, to uphold the right of all peoples to self-determination[/b].
> ...


Stupidity and insanity comes in abundance, the reason people believe in Islam in the first place.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> By denying the Palestine Arabs, who formed the two-thirds majority of the country, the right to decide for themselves, the United Nations had violated its own charter. Sami Hadawi, 'Bitter Harvest.



Open a history book, high school dropout.

Arabs viewed "Palestine" as part of Syria.  Palestinians did not exist.  Syrian Arabs have a state.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria].  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.
> 
> At first, the country of which Palestine was a part was felt to be Syria. In Ottoman times, that is, immediately before the coming of the British, *Palestine had indeed been a part of a larger Syrian whole from which it was in no way distinguished whether by language, culture, education, administration, political allegiance, or any other significant respect.* The dividing line between British-mandated Palestine and French-mandated Syria-Lebanon was an entirely new one and for the people of the area was wholly artificial. It was therefore natural that the nationalist leadership when it first appeared should think in Syrian terms and describe Palestine as southern Syria.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287621647&sr=1-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > All of those countries set up defensive forces (as meager as they were) around Palestine civilian population areas.
> ...



Cool, according to the UN charter and recognized international law the Palestinians have first dibs.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The UN Charter protects the Palestine Mandate against revocation that establishes Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

The UN doesn't recognize the so-called Palestinians in either UN Res. 181 conferring Arab statehood in Judea nor in UN Res. 242. 

You lose, again, Tin Head.  Go to sleep, stupid boy


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Did Mohammad give you a blow job today or are you just mental Tinmore?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Did Mohammad give you a blow job today or are you just mental Tinmore?



Muhammad enjoyed molesting 6 year old little girls, but, given Muhammad was illiterate, he prolly would have wanted to get jiggy with Tin Head.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Did Mohammad give you a blow job today or are you just mental Tinmore?



No, I am Christian.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Mohammad give you a blow job today or are you just mental Tinmore?
> ...



Too bad you weren't allowed to be aborted.  Such despair you must cause everyone


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Sorry, my whole family is pro life.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So sad.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Even sadder:

"Even in 1947, after half a century of Zionist immigration and an influx of Jewish refugees from Hitler, *Jews still constituted only one third of the population of the British Mandate of Palestine.* 

"*Only seven percent of the land was Jewish-owned*. 

"Yet when the United Nations partitioned Palestine in that year, *the Jewish state-to-be received 53 percent and the Arab state-to-be received only 47 percent of the land.* 

"Jerusalem was to remain separate under international supervision, a "corpus seperatum" in the words of the United Nations.

"One of the myths that many Americans still believe is that the initial war between the Arabs and Israelis broke out on May 15, 1948 when the British withdrew and military units from Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Syria entered Palestine, allegedly because the Arabs had rejected a partition plan that the Israelis accepted.

"In fact, the fighting began almost six months earlier, immediately after the partition plan was announced. 

"*By the time the Arab armies intervened in May, some 400,000 Palestinians already had fled or been driven from their homes. *

"To the Arab nations the military forces they sent to Palestine were on a rescue mission to halt the dispossession of Palestinians from the areas the U.N. had awarded to both the Jewish and the Palestinian Arab state. 

"In fact history has revealed that the Jordanian forces had orders not to venture into areas the U.N. had awarded to Israel.

The Cost...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Even sadder:
> 
> "Even in 1947, after half a century of Zionist immigration and an influx of Jewish refugees from Hitler, *Jews still constituted only one third of the population of the British Mandate of Palestine.*
> 
> ...



Jordan was promised $3M a year for five years not to attack Israel.

They didn't. It was just another lie out of Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Even sadder:
> 
> "Even in 1947, after half a century of Zionist immigration and an influx of Jewish refugees from Hitler, *Jews still constituted only one third of the population of the British Mandate of Palestine.*


*

League of Nations...



			Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country
		
Click to expand...

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate

US Congress...



			The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
National Home for 
THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED

"Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.

Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.

A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.

Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.
		
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287753268&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Everyone knows that Palestine is the homeland of the Jews.

And the homeland for a lot of other people too.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Everyone knows that Palestine is the homeland of the Jews.
> 
> And the homeland for a lot of other people too.



Canaanites and Philistines no longer exist.
Arabs' homeland is Arabia.

Your lesson for the day, uneducated one


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows that Palestine is the homeland of the Jews.
> ...



When was it that the Jews were the only people living in Palestine?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Open a history book, uneducated one.

The term "Palestine" was never used in ancient times.  The correct terms are Canaan and Judea.

Jews originated in Canaan/Judea in at least 1300 BCE.  Arabs originated from Arabia and invaded the land 2000 years later in 636 AD.

Your history lesson for the day, moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



All that retarded blabber while you duck the question.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Historical accuracy from a Princeton grad, you stupid little boy


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Is that why you are too stupid to answer any questions?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're as dumb as a wall and unable to understand my erudite answers, psycho boy


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I ask questions and and you always reply with an irrelevant song and dance.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your mental illness is the problem.  This, I cannot help.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So, my mental illness keeps you from answering questions?

Interesting concept.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In your dysfunctional mind, yes.   My condolences.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"Conflicts in the Middle East have been very costly to the U.S., as well as to the rest of the world. 

"An estimate of the total cost to the U.S. alone of instability and conflict in the regionwhich emanates from the core, Israeli-Palestinian conflictamounts to close to $3 trillion, measured in 2002 dollars. 

*"This is an amount almost four times greater than the cost of the Vietnam war, also reckoned in 2002 dollars*.

"Even this figure underestimates the costs because certain classes of expenditure remain unquantified. 

"In particular, no reliable figure is available for the costs of 'Project Independence,' Washington's lavishly promoted effort to reduce U.S. dependence on oil from the Middle East. 

"That effort, which was subverted early on by diverse local special interests, was designed primarily to insulate Israel from any new 'Arab oil weapon' after 1973/74, and may easily have cost $1 trillion. 

"Even though the outlays were rationalized in the interest of 'national security,' however, they contributed little or nothing to reducing U.S. strategic dependence upon imported oil from the Middle East. 

"Similarly, aid to Israeland thus the regional total also is understated, since much is outside of the foreign aid appropriation process or implicit in other programs. 

"*Support for Israel comes to $1.8 trillion, including special trade advantages, preferential contracts, or aid buried in other accounts.* 

"*In addition to the financial outlay, U.S. aid to Israel costs some 275,000 American jobs each year."*

The Cost...(P.15)http://www.ifamericansknew.org/download/cost-new.pdf


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Conflicts in the Middle East have been very costly to the U.S., as well as to the rest of the world.



The US has pissed away $1 TRILLION and thousands of American lives on the sub-human Iraqis 

Very costly, indeed.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Support for Israel *


*

Support for Israel is pro-American.

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...



			We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests

I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats.
		
Click to expand...

The Washington Institute for Near East Policy - Insight and Analysis on U.S. Middle East Policy*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Conflicts in the Middle East have been very costly to the U.S., as well as to the rest of the world.
> ...



The US is not spending any money for Iraqis.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*In addition to the financial outlay, U.S. aid to Israel costs some 275,000 American jobs each year.*


*

Israel plows $15 billion to $20 billion into the American economy annually as one of the US's largest export markets, helping to save American jobs.

Arabs and Muslims slaughtered 3000 Americans on 9/11 and continue to do so in Iraq, Afghanistan and elsewhere around the world.

Office of the United States Trade Representative



			U.S. goods exports [to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.
		
Click to expand...

Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wrong, psycho.  US foreign aid to Iraq is approx. $5 billion/yr.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "
> ifamericansknew.org



Bogus website, uneducated one.  That's why you're so stupid and why you're my bitch.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Who, exactly, is getting that money?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Arabs, naturally.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 22, 2010)

CMike said:


> The Cost Of Arabs
> 
> Terrorist Attacks &mdash; Infoplease.com
> 
> ...


How many of these terrorist attacks were not provoked by our aggressive presence in the Middle East, which primarily includes our protective posture toward Israel?   Do you believe we would have been subjected to any of these attacks were we not defending Israel and promoting the oil industry's interests in the Middle East?  

If you doubt the implication of my questions, read what Osama bin Laden had to say about it well in advance of the 9/11 attack:  

(Excerpted from PBS Frontline (John Miller) 1998 interview with Osama bin Laden in Afghanistan.)  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[. . .]_*We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Greater Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ...*_
frontline: hunting bin laden: who is bin laden?: interview with osama bin laden (in may 1998) | PBS


----------



## MikeK (Oct 22, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Of course! Jews run area 51 mind bending rays and sunk the Titanic too, it's all old news. The latest news claim that, she sunk with a chief propshaft-screwdriver mate R. Corrie in a Gaza weapons-smuggling tunnel, never to be seen again. X-Files, that is.


If ad hominem sarcasm is your best response it's clear that you're lacking in substantive argument.  

If I'm wrong, let's see what you have.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> _How many of these terrorist attacks were not provoked by our aggressive presence in the Middle East, which primarily includes our protective posture toward Israel? Do you believe we would have been subjected to any of these attacks were we not defending Israel and promoting the oil industry's interests in the Middle East?_


"Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."
Ibn Al-Rawandi.
Anything else is just excuses, of course.



MikeK said:


> _If you doubt the implication of my questions, read what Osama bin Laden had to say about it well in advance of the 9/11 attack:_


I'm most sure interviewing Goebbels would've produced some stupendous garbage too.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > _Of course! Jews run area 51 mind bending rays and sunk the Titanic too, it's all old news. The latest news claim that, she sunk with a chief propshaft-screwdriver mate R. Corrie in a Gaza weapons-smuggling tunnel, never to be seen again. X-Files, that is._
> ...


But jooze do run area 51 mind-bending rays and allthat, don't they?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 22, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> "Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."
> Ibn Al-Rawandi.
> 
> Anything else is just excuses, of course.


It may also be said that the United States was born from the barrel of a Kentucky long rifle.  But what must be added to the analogous comparison is the critical fact that no Arab nation has imposed itself on the premises of the U.S.  But if it did we would have every right to repel the imposition by any means necessary.



> I'm most sure interviewing Goebbels would've produced some stupendous garbage too.


Reviewable history is the true judge of what is garbage and what isn't.  

And Goebbels was not responsible for engineering the only successful attack on our homeland.  So what bin Laden has to say should not be dismissed so casually but should be very carefully weighed and considered.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Greater Israel.



Are you retarded or just plain stupid?

The towel heads control 99.9% of the Middle East and north Africa.
Israel, just 0.1% of the land.

You like making a total fool of yourself?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> How many of these terrorist attacks were not provoked by our aggressive presence in the Middle East, which primarily includes our protective posture toward Israel?



Did al Qaeda attack London because of Israel?  Noooo

Did al Qaeda attack Spain because of Israel?  Noooo

Did al Qaeda attack Beslan because of Israel?  Nooo

Did al Qaeda attempt to attack Australia because of Israel?  Nooo

Did al Qaeda threaten Germany, the UK and France with attacks because of Israel? Noooo

See a certain pattern, moron?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Do you believe we would have been subjected to any of these attacks were we not defending Israel and promoting the oil industry's interests in the Middle East?



You're way too stupid to know that Muslim Brotherhood, the progenitor of al Qaeda, was established in 1928.  That would be 20 years before Israel existed.

D'oh.

bin Laden has already stated the reason for 9/11, shit-for-brains...

Osama bin Laden...


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.


washingtonpost.com

Now, even you know, moron.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > _"Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will. Religious minorities were always second-class citizens in this empire and were only tolerated on sufferance and in abject deference to their Arab/Muslim masters; for polytheists and unbelievers there was no tolerance at all, it was conversion or death."
> ...


Very much thoughtful, postmodernistically speaking. Relativism and all that. Arabs love it.


MikeK said:


> _But what must be added to the analogous comparison is the critical fact that no Arab nation has imposed itself on the premises of the U.S.  But if it did we would have every right to repel the imposition by any means necessary._


http://www.newbreen.com/Documents/cartoon.obama.tower.sf.jpg


docmauser1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > _I'm most sure interviewing Goebbels would've produced some stupendous garbage too._
> ...


Of course, it's garbage.


MikeK said:


> _And Goebbels was not responsible for engineering the only successful attack on our homeland._


But that arab goebbels, sure was, of course.





MikeK said:


> _So what bin Laden has to say should not be dismissed so casually but should be very carefully weighed and considered._


For post-modernist dumbass individuals, Dearborn types and islamic studies, maybe. For security services and mental professionals, sure.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Greater Israel.



Utter nonsense.  Turkey has has an alliance with Israel since 1949, including a military partnership that entailed joint military exercises.

Turkey has never been attacked by al Qaeda for being an Israeli ally.

Nor, Jordan.

Nor, Egypt.

Nor, the UAE.

al Qaeda is motivated by Islamic theology to kill the infidel, not by politics.

Now, you're a little less clueless, fool


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by MikeK
> We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Greater Israel.



If you had a functioning brain, you'd realize that Israel withdrawing from Gaza, Israel giving up half of the West Bank and forfeiting Sinai, a landmass 3x the size of Israel and with oil resources, sort of undermines your idiotic claims of a Greater Israel.

At the same time, the Arabs and Muslims control the Greater Middle East with 30 countries.

You're so dumb, it's not even funny.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > _How many of these terrorist attacks were not provoked by our aggressive presence in the Middle East, which primarily includes our protective posture toward Israel? Do you believe we would have been subjected to any of these attacks were we not defending Israel and promoting the oil industry's interests in the Middle East?_
> ...


One out of four Iraqi Muslims who was alive and well in February of 2003 is currently dead, displaced, maimed or in prison.

If Muslims are not among the most tolerant people on this planet, why aren't car bombs going off regularly in London, New York, and Washington DC?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Who committed 9/11, shithead?  Quakers?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> If Muslims are not among the most tolerant people on this planet, why aren't car bombs going off regularly in London, New York, and Washington DC?



homeland security? 'tard 

and just a hint... muslim societies do not tolerate jews or christians.


----------



## blu (Oct 22, 2010)

its a sick circle. the US government steals money from citizens through taxes then send it to israel so they can then turn around and buy arms from US manufacturers who then get to the keep the profit. its nothing but legalized money laundering


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

jillian said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims are not among the most tolerant people on this planet, why aren't car bombs going off regularly in London, New York, and Washington DC?
> ...


"TEHRAN - The Jewish women in the back rows of the synagogue wear long garments in the traditional Iranian style, but instead of chadors, their heads are covered with cheerful, flowered scarves. 

The boys in their skullcaps, with Hebrew prayer books tucked under their arms, scamper down the aisles to grab the best spots near the lush, turquoise Persian carpet of the altar. This is Friday night, Shabbat - Iranian style, and the synagogue in an affluent neighborhood of North Tehran is filled to capacity with more than 400 worshipers.

"*It is one of the many paradoxes of the Islamic Republic of Iran that this most virulent anti-Israeli country supports by far the largest Jewish population of any Muslim country*.

While Jewish communities in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Egypt, Morocco and Algeria have all but vanished, Iran is home to 25,000 - some here say 35,000 - Jews. The Jewish population is less than half the number that lived here before the Islamic revolution of 1979. But the Jews have tried to compensate for their diminishing numbers by adopting a new religious fervor.

'''The funny thing is that before the Islamic revolution, you would see maybe 20 old men in the synagogue,'' whispers Nahit Eliyason, 48, as she climbs over four other women to find one of the few vacant seats. ''Now the place is full. You can barely find a seat.'' Parvis Yashaya, a film producer who heads Tehran's Jewish community, adds: '''We are smaller, but we are stronger in some ways.''' 

Iran:


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

blu said:


> its a sick circle. the US government steals money from citizens through taxes then send it to israel so they can then turn around and buy arms from US manufacturers who then get to the keep the profit. its nothing but legalized money laundering



Shit-for-brains, Israel is one of the US's largest export markets, buying between $15 billion and $20 billion in American goods each year.

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative

You just play with yourself all day, loser.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Stupid Georgie, Iran's Jewish population is about 11,000 out of a total population of 
72,000,000.  

You're so fucking stupid, it's not even funny.

You're my bitch


----------



## blu (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > its a sick circle. the US government steals money from citizens through taxes then send it to israel so they can then turn around and buy arms from US manufacturers who then get to the keep the profit. its nothing but legalized money laundering
> ...



hey dumbass, irsael "buys" almost all of these goods through US taxpayer funded military aid. its nothing but a hand out to military contractors and in all other settings it is felony money laundering


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Got a link?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I am your link, bitch.  I live in the Middle East.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


7 million dollars a day in US taxpayer donated military aid to Israel times 365 days in a year equals $255.5 billion dollars going to Israel annually.

Grateful Jews then "purchase" $20 billion worth of US goods.

'Think it might be time to tell the Jewish State of Israel to sink of swim?

Or maybe vanish from the page of time?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


In your delusional imagination you live in the Middle East.

In fact you live with your mommy in a basement homeless shelter named "Princeton."

Still waiting for your links.

Punk.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Georgie, you're so dumb, it's not even funny.

By law, 75% of US foreign aid to Israel must be invested with US defense contractors which employ millions of Americans and forms the foundation of the US economy.
List of United States defense contractors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The $20 billion in US aid to America-hating jihadist-loving Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Jordan and Egypt goes down one big rat hole.

You're my bitch, Georgie.


----------



## blu (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



so you admit its a money laundering scheme? and I highly doubt that millions are employed by it


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Georgie, I'm your link to all knowledge about the Middle East..  

I'm your daddy, bitch.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Well, you surely know nothing about Iraq.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 'Think it might be time to tell the Jewish State of Israel to sink of swim?



Time for you to obtain gainful employment, you worthless bum.

Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution.
> 
> It's no exaggeration to say that the kind of innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business . . . For Microsoft, having an R&D center in Israel has been a great experience . . . The quality of people here is fantastic.


 
Warren Buffett...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.


 
CNBC...


> When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 'Think it might be time to tell the Jewish State of Israel to sink of swim?
> ...


In December of 2002: 

"Since 1973, Israel has cost the United States about $1.6 trillion. If divided by today's population, that is more than $5,700 per person.

This is an estimate by Thomas Stauffer, a consulting economist in Washington. For decades, his analyses of the Middle East scene have made him a frequent thorn in the side of the Israel lobby.

For the first time in many years, Mr. Stauffer has tallied the total cost to the US of its backing of Israel in its drawn-out, violent dispute with the Palestinians. So far, he figures, the bill adds up to more than twice the cost of the Vietnam War."

"Israel is the largest recipient of US foreign aid. It is already due to get $2.04 billion in military assistance and $720 million in economic aid in fiscal 2003. It has been getting $3 billion a year for years.

Economist Tallies...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Since 1973, Israel has cost the United States about $1.6 trillion. If divided by today's population, that is more than $5,700 per person.
> 
> This is an estimate by Thomas Stauffer, a consulting economist in Washington. For decades, his analyses of the Middle East scene have made him a frequent thorn in the side of the Israel lobby.
> 
> ...



Letter sent to President Obama by 50 prominent US military leaders...



> *Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*
> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> ...



__________________________________________________________



Lieutenant General Mark Anderson, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Charles Beers, USN (ret.)
General William Begert, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Stanley W. Bryant, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Anthony Burshnick, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Paul Cerjan, USA (ret.)
Admiral Leon Edney, USN (ret.)
Brigadier General William F. Engel, USA (ret.)
Major General Bobby Floyd, USAF (ret.)
General John Foss, USA (ret.)
Major General Paul Fratarangelo, USMC (ret.)
Major General David Grange, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tom Griffin, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Earl Hailston, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General John Hall, USAF (ret.)
General Alfred Hansen, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral James Hinkle, USN (ret.)
General Hal Hornburg, USAF (ret.)
Major General James T. Jackson, USA (ret.)
Admiral Jerome Johnson, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Herb Kaler, USN (ret.)
Vice Admiral Bernard Kauderer, USN (ret.)
General William F. Kernan, USA (ret.)
Major General Homer Long, USA (ret.)
Major General Jarvis Lynch, USMC (ret.)
General Robert Magnus, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General Charles May, Jr., USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Martin Mayer, USN (ret.)
Major General James McCombs, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Fred McCorkle, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral W. F. Merlin, USCG (ret.)
Rear Admiral Mark Milliken, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Riley Mixson, USN (ret.)
Major General William Moore, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Carol Mutter, USMC (ret.)
Major General Larry T. Northington, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tad Oelstrom, USAF (ret.)
Major General James D. Parker, USA (ret.)
Vice Admiral J. T. Parker, USN (ret.)
Major General Robert Patterson, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral James Perkins, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Brian Peterman, USCG (ret.)
Lieutenant General Alan V. Rogers, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Richard Rybacki, USCG (ret.)
General Crosbie Saint, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Norm Saunders, USCG (ret.)
General Lawrence Skantze, USAF (ret.)
Major General Sid Shachnow, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Jeremy Taylor, USN (ret.)
Major General Larry Taylor, USMCR (ret.)
Lieutenant General Lanny Trapp, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Jerry O. Tuttle, USN (ret.)
General Louis Wagner, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Thomas Wilson, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Robert Winglass, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral Guy Zeller, USN (ret.)
"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"These foreign-aid costs are well known. Many Americans would probably say it is money well spent to support a beleagured democracy of some strategic interest. But Stauffer wonders if Americans are aware of the full bill for supporting Israel since some costs, if not hidden, are little known.

"One huge cost is not secret. It is the higher cost of oil and other economic damage to the US after Israel-Arab wars.

"In 1973, for instance, Arab nations attacked Israel in an attempt to win back territories Israel had conquered in the 1967 war. President Nixon resupplied Israel with US arms, triggering the Arab oil embargo against the US.

"That shortfall in oil deliveries kicked off a deep recession. The US lost $420 billion (in 2001 dollars) of output as a result, Stauffer calculates. And a boost in oil prices cost another $450 billion.

"Afraid that Arab nations might use their oil clout again, the US set up a Strategic Petroleum Reserve. That has since cost, conservatively, $134 billion, Stauffer reckons."

Economist Tallies...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "These foreign-aid costs are well known. Many Americans would probably say it is money well spent to support a beleagured democracy of some strategic interest. But Stauffer wonders if Americans are aware of the full bill for supporting Israel since some costs, if not hidden, are little known.



President Barack Obama...


> Many of the same forces that threaten Israel also threaten the United States and our efforts to secure peace and stability in the Middle East. Our alliance with Israel serves our national security interests.



Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell...


> Aid to Israel is vital to the security interests of the United States.  It ensures that one of America's closest allies has the tools it needs to survive in one of the world's toughest neighborhoods


 
Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi...


> I have always fought for the vital economic and military assistance that Israel needs--not only because it is in Israel's best interest, but because it is in America's interest



Navy Admiral Mike Mullen


> The Israelis, of course, remain a vital ally and a cornerstone of our regional security commitments.


Defense.gov News Article: Mullen?s Blog: Observations From Middle East Trip


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"Other US help includes:

&#8226; US Jewish charities and organizations have remitted grants or bought Israel bonds worth $50 billion to $60 billion. Though private in origin, the money is "a net drain" on the United States economy, says Stauffer.

&#8226; The US has already guaranteed $10 billion in commercial loans to Israel, and $600 million in "housing loans." (See editor's note below.) Stauffer expects the US Treasury to cover these.

&#8226; The US has given $2.5 billion to support Israel's Lavi fighter and Arrow missile projects.

&#8226; Israel buys discounted, serviceable "excess" US military equipment. Stauffer says these discounts amount to "several billion dollars" over recent years."


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Other US help includes:
> 
>  US Jewish charities and organizations have remitted grants or bought Israel bonds worth $50 billion to $60 billion. Though private in origin, the money is "a net drain" on the United States economy, says Stauffer.
> 
> ...



Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> "We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests.
> 
> *I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287802297&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


Keep trying, Georgie.  LOL


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

"Israel uses roughly 40 percent of its $1.8 billion per year in military aid, ostensibly earmarked for purchase of US weapons, to buy Israeli-made hardware. 

"It also has won the right to require the Defense Department or US defense contractors to buy Israeli-made equipment or subsystems, paying 50 to 60 cents on every defense dollar the US gives to Israel.

US help, financial and technical, has enabled Israel to become a major weapons supplier. 

"Weapons make up almost half of Israel's manufactured exports.

"US defense contractors often resent the buy-Israel requirements and *the extra competition subsidized by US taxpayers*.

&#8226; US policy and trade sanctions reduce US exports to the Middle East about $5 billion a year, *costing 70,000 or so American jobs, Stauffer estimates.* 

"*Not requiring Israel to use its US aid to buy American goods, as is usual in foreign aid, costs another 125,000 jobs*.

&#8226; Israel has blocked some major US arms sales, such as F-15 fighter aircraft to Saudi Arabia in the mid-1980s. That cost $40 billion over 10 years, says Stauffer."

Economist Tallies

Creating a Jewish state in the Arab Middle East wasn't worth a single US taxpayer dollar, job, or life. It is long past time for the Jewish State of Israel to follow White South Africa into History's sewer.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Israel uses roughly 40 percent of its $1.8 billion per year in military aid, ostensibly earmarked for purchase of US weapons, to buy Israeli-made hardware.
> 
> "It also has won the right to require the Defense Department or US defense contractors to buy Israeli-made equipment or subsystems, paying 50 to 60 cents on every defense dollar the US gives to Israel.
> 
> ...



Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

Israel receives $7 million per day in military aid from US taxpayers.

$255.5 billion per year.

Israel "spends" $14.5 billion per year to buy US goods.

Do the math.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Israel receives $7 million per day in military aid from US taxpayers.
> 
> $255.5 billion per year.
> 
> ...



By law, 75% of US foreign aid to America-loving Israel must be invested with American defense contractors that employ millions of Americans and form the foundation of the US economy...
List of United States defense contractors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The US pisses away $20 billion/year in foreign aid to America-hating jihadist-loving shitholes Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Jordan and Egypt.

You're my bitch, Jihadi Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

How many millions of Americans do US defense contractors employ?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many millions of Americans do US defense contractors employ?



Do your homework, dunce.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Israel receives $7 million per day in military aid from US taxpayers.[/szie]_


Chinese taxpayers, chinese taxpayers, of course.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Israel receives $7 million per day in military aid from US taxpayers.
> ...





"America-loving Israel"  $255.5 billion per year worth of luurrrvvv


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wrong, again, psycho.

US foreign aid to Israel is approx. $3 billion, 75% of which must, by law, be spent with American defense contractors, thus, most Israeli aid remains in the US economy.

Americans love the $15 billion to $20 billion in products Israelis buy each year...
Office of the United States Trade Representative


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Other US help includes:
> ...



Even four star generals get handed the AIPAC speech.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You sit in your room all day and jerk off


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It's an occupation.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 24, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



At least its not an illegal occupation


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Illegal subhuman Arab occupation.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

"The dark-haired 22-year-old in black T-shirt, blue jeans and red Crocs is understandably hesitant as he sits at a picnic table in the incongruous setting of a beauty spot somewhere in Israel. 

"We know his name and if we used it he would face a criminal investigation and a probable prison sentence.

"The birds are singing as he describes in detail some of what he did and saw others do as an enlisted soldier in Hebron. 

"And they are certainly criminal: the incidents in which *Palestinian vehicles are stopped for no good reason, the windows smashed and the occupants beaten up for talking back  for saying, for example, they are on the way to hospital*; the theft of tobacco from a Palestinian shopkeeper who is then beaten 'to a pulp' when he complains; the throwing of stun grenades through the windows of mosques as people prayed. 

"And worse.

"The young man left the army only at the end of last year, and his decision to speak is part of a concerted effort to expose the moral price paid by young Israeli conscripts in what is probably the most problematic posting there is in the occupied territories. 

"Not least because Hebron is the only Palestinian city whose centre is directly controlled by the military, 24/7, to protect the notably hardline Jewish settlers there. 

"He says firmly that he now regrets what repeatedly took place during his tour of duty.

"But his frequent, if nervous, grins and giggles occasionally show just a hint of the bravado he might have displayed if boasting of his exploits to his mates in a bar. 

"Repeatedly he turns to the older former soldier who has persuaded him to speak to us, and says as if seeking reassurance: 

''*You know how it is in Hebron.'"*

Breaking the Silence


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> ""And they are certainly criminal: the incidents in which Palestinian vehicles are stopped for no good reason



This is a good reason to stop Pallies, fat boy...

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you advocating collective punishment, "Princeton"?

*"Shoot First Ask Questions Later"*

"Did you have preliminary briefings regarding innocents? You enter a neighborhood and you have to be careful and not fire at our own men and not remove your helmets.

"At briefings on places I entered, we were told that if we engage at close range, we should know that normally, at night the Arab is asleep in his bed and has no business outdoors at this time, so we should really be careful. 

"We weren't told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, 'What if I see a girl outside?' She has no business being outside.

"*So what do I do?" Check if she's armed &#8211; then shoot her*. 

"I should shoot anyone who's armed, but if I engage at close range then I understood from that briefing that it's better to *shoot first and ask questions later*." 

Breaking the Silence


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you advocating collective punishment, "Princeton"?



Clueless Georgie, you don't even know what collective punishment is.

The principle of collective punishment is inapplicable.

Open a law book, Stupid Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 25, 2010)

"*Fourth Geneva Convention
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
  (Redirected from GCIV)
Jump to: navigation, search
Warsaw 1939 refugees and soldier

The Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War, commonly referred to as the Fourth Geneva Convention and abbreviated as GCIV, is one of the four treaties of the Geneva Conventions. 

"*It was adopted in August 1949, and defines humanitarian protections for civilians in a war zone, and outlaws the practice of total war*. 

"There are currently 194 countries party to the 1949 Geneva Conventions, including this fourth treaty but also including the other three.[1]

"In 1993, the United Nations Security Council adopted a report from the Secretary-General and a Commission of Experts which concluded that *the Geneva Conventions had passed into the body of customary international law, thus making them binding on non-signatories to the Conventions whenever they engage in armed conflicts.*"

Fourth Geneva Convention - Wiki


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Fourth Geneva Convention
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (Redirected from GCIV)
> Jump to: navigation, search
> ...



Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are not signatories to the Geneva Conventions nor do they abide by its laws, therefore, Israel is not bound by them.

Clueless Georgie, Israel is in violation of no Geneva law.

Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are in flagrant violation of Geneva law in targeting civilian Israeli population centers for terrorist actions.

Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are in flagrant violation of Geneva law in fighting out of uniform.

Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are in flagrant violation of Geneva law in fighting without military arms in full view.

Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are in flagrant violation of Geneva law in not providing regular reports on captive Israeli Gilad Shalit.

Clueless Georgie, the Pallies are in flagrant violation of international law in providing safe haven to numerous terrorist factions. 

Now, you know, Clueless Georgie.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "*Fourth Geneva Convention
> ...



If Israel is not bound by the Geneva convention, why do you say that the Palestinians are?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 25, 2010)

"Part III. Status and Treatment of Protected Persons
[edit] Section I. Provisions common to the territories of the parties to the conflict and to occupied territories

Article 32. A protected person/s shall not have anything done to them of such a character *as to cause physical suffering or extermination* ... the physical suffering or extermination of protected persons in their hands. 

"This prohibition applies not only to murder, torture, corporal punishments, mutilation and medical or scientific experiments not necessitated by the medical treatment' 

"While popular debate remains on what constitutes a legal definition of torture (see discussion on the Torture page), the ban on corporal punishment simplifies the matter; *even the most mundane physical abuse is thereby forbidden by Article 32, as a precaution against alternate definitions of torture.*

"The prohibition on scientific experiments was added, in part, in response to experiments by German and Japanese doctors during World War II, of whom Josef Mengele was the most infamous."

'Think Menachem Begin would have found a use for Josef Mengele?

Fourth Geneva Convention


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Mullahs disagree, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _If Israel is not bound by the Geneva convention, why do you say that the Palestinians are?_


As if the latter have been, ever, of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Part III. Status and Treatment of Protected Persons
> [edit] Section I. Provisions common to the territories of the parties to the conflict and to occupied territories



Georgie, the Geneva Conventions are way over your paygrade.

The Pallies are not even signatories to the Geneva Conventions nor do they abide by Geneva rules.  Thus, Israel is not bound by Geneva law.

There is no occupation based on Geneva law.  There is no sovereign Pallie state and Geneva law applies to states.

Furthermore, the lands are sovereign Israeli lands under international law.

You might want to study the Geneva Conventions instead of mindlessly cutting and pasting.

Georgie, you're an uneducated clown.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why do you post while stoned out of your addled mind?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 25, 2010)

From September, 2006 here's Hamlet does Israel:

"HAD HAMLET been a reserve soldier in the Israeli army, he might now declare: 'Something is rotten in the State of Israel!'

"And indeed, something is rotten -

    * The President of the State refuses to suspend himself, in face of eight individual accusations of sexual harassment. He whines about a monstrous conspiracy against him and points at Netanyahu's men in the Likud.

"The Prime Minister and the Minister of Defense refuse to resign, in spite of the overwhelming majority of the public's expressed lack of confidence in Ehud Olmert (70%) and Amir Peretz (82%).

"Instead of agreeing to the establishment of an independent judicial commission of inquiry, they have set up an examining committee that has already lost the confidence of the majority of the public--even before it has started to investigate the events of the Lebanon War.

"The Chief-of-Staff, under attack from retired and serving generals, declares that he 'will not take off his uniform until somebody tears it off.'

* The chairman of the Knesset Foreign and Military Affairs Committee is indicted for fraud and perjury.

* The Minister of Justice is on trial for pushing his tongue into the mouth of a female soldier."

The cost of perpetual occupation is eternal corruption.

Political Corruption


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> From September, 2006 here's Hamlet does Israel:
> 
> "HAD HAMLET been a reserve soldier in the Israeli army, he might now declare: 'Something is rotten in the State of Israel!'



Letter To Barack Obama From 50 Prominent American Military Leaders On Israel's Importance As US Ally...

*Israel as a Security Asset for the United States...*


> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> Israel's civilian and military leaders, came away with the unswerving belief
> ...


"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

"Why another book on the Second World War, which is probably the most written about subject in human history? 

"Why another book on the Holocaust, which has been movingly described by many survivors and scholars? 

"*As a general subject, the age of the dictators, the world war, and the Holocaust have indeed been covered  but has the interaction between Zionism and Fascism and Nazism been adequately explored?* 

"And if not, why not?

The answer is quite simple. 

"Different aspects of the general subject have been dealt with, but there is no equivalent of the present work, one that attempts to present an overview of the movement's world activities during that epoch. 

"Of course, that is not an accident, but rather a sign that there is much that is politically embarrassing to be found in that record.

"Dealing with the issues brings difficult problems, one of the most difficult arising out of the emotions evoked by the Holocaust. 

"*Can there by any doubt that many of the United Nations delegates who voted for the creation of an Israeli state, in 1947, were motivated by a desire to somehow compensate the surviving Jews for the Holocaust?* 

"They, and many of Israels other well-wishers, cathected the state with the powerful human feelings they had toward the victims of Hitlers monstrous crimes. 

"But therein was their error: they based their support for Israel and Zionism on what Hitler had done *to the Jews*, rather than on what *the Zionists had done for the Jews.* 

"To say that such an approach is intellectually and politically impermissable does not denigrate the deep feelings produced by the Holocaust."

Lenni Brenner: Zionism in the Age of the Dictators (Preface)


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Why another book on the Second World War, which is probably the most written about subject in human history?
> 
> "Why another book on the Holocaust, which has been movingly described by many survivors and scholars?
> 
> ...


*

Comparing Zionism to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism, based on US and EU guidelines.

Georgie, were the animals who raised you mentally ill, too?

Martin Luther King, Jr...



			When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism. 

I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. 

I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.
		
Click to expand...

"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

Still waiting for the links to your "guidelines"


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Still waiting for the links to your "guidelines"



I own you, Georgie.

Did the unsuccessful, uneducated losers who raised you teach you Jew hatred?

Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 

Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

http://fra.europa.eu/fraWebsite/material/pub/AS/AS-WorkingDefinition-draft.pdf


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

Still waiting.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Still waiting.



Learn to read, dummy.

Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 

Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

You are pathetically inept, Hasbara Haver.

Can't you find any intelligent reply to 51 Documents?

Was that "Princeton" middle school you attended?

Continuation School....?

I own you and yours.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You are pathetically inept, Hasbara Haver.
> 
> Can't you find any intelligent reply to 51 Documents?
> 
> ...



Are you returning to high school to get your equivalency degree, loser?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the cost of...

"1... (a) Zionist ideology (that) holds that the Jews are a people or nation like any other, and should gather together in a single homeland. 

"Zionism was self-consciously the Jewish analogue of Italian and German national liberation movements of the nineteenth century. The term 'Zionism' was apparently coined in 1891 by the Austrian publicist Nathan Birnbaum, to describe the new ideology, but it was used retroactively to describe earlier efforts and ideas to return the Jews to their homeland for whatever reasons, and it is applied to Evangelical Christians who want people of the Jewish religion to return to Israel in order to hasten the second coming. 'Christian Zionism' is also used to describe any Christian support for Israel. 

2. A descriptive term -  The term 'Zionism' was apparently coined in 1891 by the Austrian publicist Nathan Birnbaum, to describe the new ideology.  It is also used to describe anyone who believes Jews should return to their ancient homeland.

3. A political movement - The Zionist movement was founded by Theodor Herzl in 1897, incorporating the ideas of early thinkers as well as the organization built by Hovevei Tziyon ('lovers of Zion')."  

Which of the above qualifies as "anti-Semitic?"

Zionism and....


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What's the cost of...
> 
> "1... (a) Zionist ideology (that) holds that the Jews are a people or nation like any other, and should gather together in a single homeland.



Questioning Jewish self-determination, Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism, based on US and EU guidelines.

Take your Nazism to Stormfront.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU5NmRkaIt4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state. 

"It has been the largest annual recipient of direct U.S. economic and military assistance since 1976 and the largest total recipient since World War ll. 

"Total direct U.S. aid to Israel amounts to well over $140 billion in 2003 dollars. 

"Israel receives about $3 billion in direct foreign assistance each year, which is roughly one-fifth of America's entire foreign aid budget. In per capita terms, the United States gives each Israeli a direct subsidy worth about $500 per year. 

"This largesse is especially striking when one realizes that Israel is now a wealthy industrial state with a per capita income roughly equal to South Korea or Spain.&#8221;

If Americans Knew


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state.
> 
> "It has been the largest annual recipient of direct U.S. economic and military assistance since 1976 and the largest total recipient since World War ll.



By law, 75% of US foreign aid to Israel must be invested with American military contractors who employ millions of Americans and which form the foundation of the American economy.
List of United States defense contractors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The $20 billion in annual US foreign aid to America-hating Islamic countries Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt and Jordan goes down one giant rat hole.

Israelis also purchase as much as $20 billion in American products annually, making Israel not only America's most reliable and important ally, but, a lucrative one.

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state.
> 
> "It has been the largest annual recipient of direct U.S. economic and military assistance since 1976 and the largest total recipient since World War ll.
> 
> ...



Bogus website, uneducate one.  This is why you're so severely uneducated.

50 Prominent American Military Leaders Sent Barack Obama Supporting Israel As An Important US Ally...

*Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*


> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> Israel's civilian and military leaders, came away with the unswerving belief
> ...


"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

How much money do the editors and publishers of The Weekly Standard earn from wars they don't fight in?

"&#8220;Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state. 

"*It has been the largest annual recipient of direct U.S. economic and military assistance since 1976 and the largest total recipient since World War ll. *

"Total direct U.S. aid to Israel amounts to well over $140 billion in 2003 dollars. Israel receives about $3 billion in direct foreign assistance each year, which is roughly one-fifth of America's entire foreign aid budget. 

"In per capita terms, the United States gives each Israeli a direct subsidy worth about $500 per year. 

"This largesse is especially striking when one realizes that Israel is now a wealthy industrial state with a per capita income roughly equal to South Korea or Spain.&#8221;

US Aid...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How much money do the editors and publishers of The Weekly Standard earn from wars they don't fight in?
> 
> "&#8220;Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state.
> 
> ...



Bogus website.   You're severely uneducated.
75 percent of US aid to Israel must be spent in the US and remains in the US economy.  100% of US aid to jihadist countries goes down a rat hole. 
Israel is one of the US's largest export markets, purchasing as much as $20 billion/yr in American products. 


Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell...


> Aid to Israel is vital to the security interests of the United States.  It ensures that one of America's closest allies has the tools it needs to survive in one of the world's toughest neighborhoods


 
Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi...


> I have always fought for the vital economic and military assistance that Israel needs--not only because it is in Israel's best interest, but because it is in America's interest



Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests
> 
> I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

Your mid-term propaganda is becoming predictable, "Princeton"

"The source for US military aid to Israel during Fiscal Year 2009 is the Congressional Research Service&#8217;s &#8220;U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel,&#8221; written by Jeremy M. Sharp, Specialist in Middle Eastern Affairs, updated February 3, 2009. 

"According to this report, by early February 2009, the US had already given Israel at least $2.55 billion ($2,500,000,000) in military aid for Fiscal Year 2009.

    "Over the last 20 years, the U.S. has been slowly phasing out economic aid to Israel and gradually replacing it with increased military aid. Beginning in 2007, the U.S. has been increasing military aid by $150 million each year. 

"By FY2013, we will be sending Israel $3.15 billion a year (or an average of $8.6 million a day) and will continue to provide military aid at that level through 2018. 

"U.S. tax dollars are subsidizing one of the most powerful foreign militaries. According to the CRS report, '[current U.S. military aid] grants to Israel represent 18.5% of the overall Israeli defense budget.'&#8221; 

US Aid

Time for the Jewish State to sink or swim...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Your mid-term propaganda is becoming predictable, "Princeton"
> 
> "The source for US military aid to Israel during Fiscal Year 2009 is the Congressional Research Service&#8217;s &#8220;U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel,&#8221; written by Jeremy M. Sharp, Specialist in Middle Eastern Affairs, updated February 3, 2009.
> 
> ...



Bogus website.  You're severely uneducated.

75% of US aid to Israel must, by law, be spent in the Us, so, it remains in the US economy.

100% of foreign aid to jihadist countries Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt and Jordan goes down a rat hole.

Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell...


> Aid to Israel is vital to the security interests of the United States.  It ensures that one of America's closest allies has the tools it needs to survive in one of the world's toughest neighborhoods


 
Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi...


> I have always fought for the vital economic and military assistance that Israel needs--not only because it is in Israel's best interest, but because it is in America's interest



Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests.
> 
> I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

Why is the Jewish State of Israeli Apartheid the only recipient of US tax dollars that's allowed to skim 25% for its domestic arms industry?

God's chosen people?  

Or simple corruption?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why is the Jewish State of Israeli Apartheid the only recipient of US tax dollars that's allowed to skim 25% for its domestic arms industry?
> 
> God's chosen people?
> 
> Or simple corruption?



Israel is the only country in the Arab Middle East that is not apartheid.  All Israeli citiizens are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights.

Civil rights activist Malcolm Hedding, who fought apartheid in South Africa and who lives in Israel, today, extols the racial equality in Israel.


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why is the Jewish State of Israeli Apartheid the only recipient of US tax dollars that's allowed to skim 25% for its domestic arms industry?
> 
> God's chosen people?
> 
> Or simple corruption?



Correction: Apartheid Arab Middle East...

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh* 



> *Copy removed, your link does not work.  In addition PLEASE familiarize yourself with the terms of service of this board, regarding copyrighted material.
> 
> You are to copy and paste 2-3 paragraphs of the article, then POST the corresponding link to the rest of the article.
> 
> ...


Abu Toameh, Khaled - News - US News and World Report


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

By February 2009, the US had already given Israel at least $2.55 billion in military aid for FY 2009.

How much military aid went to Lebanon in FY 2009?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> By February 2009, the US had already given Israel at least $2.55 billion in military aid for FY 2009.
> 
> How much military aid went to Lebanon in FY 2009?



Clueless George, the US has given Lebanon hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
That would be the same Lebanon that provides a safe haven to your jihadist cohorts Hizballah that slaughtered 300 US Marines in Beirut.

Israel is a US ally that saves American lives.

You're a clown


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state.
> ...



How many of those clown went to Palestine? Or did they just go to Israel to get their load of crap.

Bet Israel wrote that letter for them to sign. It has their standard talking points.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



This Palestine, dummy?...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis




[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288144935&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

The mandate was abolished. So?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The mandate was abolished. So?



The Palestine Mandate has never been abolished, protected by the UN Charter.

Now, even you know, dummy.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The mandate was abolished. So?



Palestine was abolished, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The mandate was abolished. So?
> ...



The creation of Israel is a violation of the UN charter.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel was created lawfully by the League of Nations, unanimously.  The Arab countries are rogue, jihadist cesspools


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Not so. Quote the part that says it did.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Already did.  Maybe, try Berlitz for English.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Israel was not mentioned in any of your League of Nations quotes.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

> The Allies had already noted the historical connection in the Treaty of Sèvres, but they had recognised no legal claim. They felt that whatever might be done for the Jewish people was based entirely on sentimental grounds. Further, they felt that all that was necessary was to make room for Zionists in Palestine, not that they should turn 'it', that is the whole country, into their home.
> 
> British Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



How did this create the state of Israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The League of Nations existed before Israeli statehood, dumb dumb.

The repeated reference to "Jewish National Home" was synonymous to Jewish state.

All the key players at the time of the British Mandate, from Churchill to PM David Lloyd George to Balfour to Woodrow Wilson, all agreed that they intended for there to be an Israeli state.

Now, even you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...





> Further, they felt that all that was necessary was to make room for Zionists in Palestine, not that they should turn 'it', that is the whole country, into their home.



You have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Coming from a mental defective.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

The League of Nation would not, and did not, create an exclusive Jewish state.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The League of Nation would not, and did not, create an exclusive Jewish state.



You're severely out of your league..  

The Palestine Mandate specifically precludes the formation of competing governments in Palestine to a Jewish government.


> The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power.



The Palestine Mandate ONLY establishes a Jewish polity in Palestine...


> *Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country*
> 
> *The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions*
> 
> ...



The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The League of Nation would not, and did not, create an exclusive Jewish state.



The League of Nations created Arab states in Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and Jordan.

So, too, did the League create a Jewish state.

Your history lesson for the day.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

> The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.



Palestine is the homeland of the Jews.

Israel is an illegal entity that occupies Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel is the historic homeland of the Jews.  

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> .
> 
> Israel is an illegal entity that occupies Palestine.



Er, champ, you're a little out of date...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288144935&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]  



D'oh!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country



Yep, just like I said.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an illegal entity that occupies Palestine.



The League of Nations established Palestine as the Jewish homeland by multilateral treaty constituting international law...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


Are the losers who raised you mentally ill, too?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the aims of dumbass arab agitpropsters is to make other dumbass sheeple believe that, the historic palestine was as densely populated as it is now, when, as Karl Voss put it, "In 1882, there were fewer than 150,000 Arabs in the land. The great majority of the Arab population in recent decades were comparative newcomers - either late immigrants or descendents of persons that had immigrated into Palestine in the previous seventy years.", and recalling the Anglo-American Committee (1946) admission that, "One witnesses in Palestine not merely the impact of European culture upon the East, but also the impact of Western science and Western technology upon a semi-feudal civilization.", we can picture hordes of the stateless arab garbage, humping camels in to capitalize on the joovish development of the land. And then, of course, they had to declare it was all theirs all along as per their cult.



P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel is an illegal entity that occupies Palestine._


This is a madrasa-approved opinion, indeed. Anything to the contrary is heresy, which is not goddamn halal, punishable by (some, who cares?) fatwa.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



It is not an opinion at all. It is fact. If you look at the actual, legal borders you will find that Israel sits inside Palestine's borders. Israel has no borders of its own. Israel obtained its position in Palestine, and maintains it position in Palestine by military force.

What would that be if not an occupation?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the aims of dumbass arab agitpropsters is to make other dumbass sheeple believe that, the historic palestine was as densely populated as it is now, when, as Karl Voss put it, "In 1882, there were fewer than 150,000 Arabs in the land. The great majority of the Arab population in recent decades were comparative newcomers - either late immigrants or descendents of persons that had immigrated into Palestine in the previous seventy years.", and recalling the Anglo-American Committee (1946) admission that, "One witnesses in Palestine not merely the impact of European culture upon the East, but also the impact of Western science and Western technology upon a semi-feudal civilization.", we can picture hordes of the stateless arab garbage, humping camels in to capitalize on the joovish development of the land. And then, of course, they had to declare it was all theirs all along as per their cult.
> ...



The 1949 armistice agreements specified the borders. They were: Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine. None of these borders changed from before the 1948 war. There were no borders mentioned for Israel.

In the 1979 peace agreement between Israel and Egypt it said that Israel was to withdraw behind the Egypt/Palestine border. Look it up.

I have asked many times for someone to find any documentation showing Israel acquiring borders and, to date, nobody has found any.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


One of the aims of dumbass arab agitpropbullshitters is to make other innocent dumbass sheeple believe that, the 1949 armistice agreements specified the borders and that said agreements were not signed with Israel. Facts are:
armistice agreements do not set borders, - they set cease-fire lines.
The Israeli-Egyptian armistice agreement was signed in Rhodes on February 24, 1949.
The Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement was signed at Rosh Hanikra (Ras En Naqura) on March 23, 1949.
The Israeli-Jordanian armistice agreement was signed in Rhodes on April 3, 1949.
The Israel-Syrian armistice agreement was signed at the Hill 132 near Mahanayim on July 20, 1949.



P F Tinmore said:


> _In the 1979 peace agreement between Israel and Egypt it said that Israel was to withdraw behind the Egypt/Palestine border. Look it up._


Dumbass arab agitpropbullshitters want to make other innocent dumbass sheeple believe it is so, while the original text states "The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, ..." Palestine is no mo, folks, forget it, get a life and a job.



P F Tinmore said:


> _I have asked many times for someone to find any documentation showing Israel acquiring borders and, to date, nobody has found any._


It is not a mullah-approved reading, of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The 1949 armistice agreements specified the borders. They were: Lebanon and Palestine, Syria and Palestine, Jordan and Palestine, and Egypt and Palestine. None of these borders changed from before the 1948 war. There were no borders mentioned for Israel.



Non-binding.  You're way out of your depth.

The only relevant binding, enforceable document is the Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland/state from the Jordan River to the Med. Sea.

Now, even you know


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> I have asked many times for someone to find any documentation showing Israel acquiring borders and, to date, nobody has found any.



You're mentally ill as you have been instructed that the League of Nations established coordinates for borders of Israel, from the Jordan River to the Med. Sea.

Maybe, one of your attendants can make a note of it.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you have a link for those "established coordinates?"

Of course, not.

You're hasbara...

Right?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"Dan Murphy
The Christian Science Monitor
November 14, 2006

"UN Alliance of Civilizations - THE REPORT

"CAIRO  A UN-sponsored group called the Alliance of Civilizations, created last year to find ways to bridge the growing divide between Muslim and Western societies, released a first report Monday that says *the conflict over Israel and the Palestinian territories is the central driver in global tensions*.

"'Our emphasis on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is not meant to imply that it is the overt cause of all tensions between Muslim and Western societies,' write the report's authors, a group of academics and present and former government officials from 19 different countries.

"'Nevertheless, it is our view that the *Israeli-Palestinian issue has taken on a symbolic value that colors cross cultural and political relations ... well beyond its limited geographic scope.'"*

No Clash...No clash of civilizations, says UN report


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Dan Murphy
> The Christian Science Monitor
> November 14, 2006
> 
> ...



Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Democracy-America-Complete-Alexis-Toqueville/dp/1406822701/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288191338&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Democracy In America (Complete) (9781406822700): Alexis de Toqueville: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you have a link for those "established coordinates?"
> 
> Of course, not.
> 
> ...



Read the Palestine Mandate.   Oh, that's right, you're a high school dropout.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not an opinion at all. It is fact. If you look at the actual, legal borders you will find that Israel sits inside Palestine's borders.



Someone tell this mental defective Palestine doesn't exist.  Poor bastard is humiliating himself.



> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.
> Middle East historian Bernard Lewis


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288144935&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link for those "established coordinates?"
> ...


Reveal where the words "established coordinates" appear in the Palestine Mandate.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I only help my own children with their homework, stupid little boy.  Show some self-motivation and do your own homework or ask your mommy or daddy to do your homework.

Your utter ignorance of the subject matter is the reason I demolish you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



"Established coordinates" do not appear in the Palestine Mandate.

Marc is the one who needs to do his homework.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The coordinates are contained in the complete League of Nations Palestine Mandate.

Your problem is you're uneducated and limited to googling for the information, which is inadequate.

Lesson learned for you: Googling does not constitute scholarship.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...





> The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel...



Hmmm, interesting play on words. Why not say border?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not nearly as interesting as the fabricated "Palestinians"   

Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Another bad link?

tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You need far more than links, you need an education, flunky.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"Princeton" Marcie may be one of those wonderful hacks who lies when the truth sounds better.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




I own you.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

You own this:

"*To be a good Zionist one must be somewhat of an anti-semite*&#8221;

"Although Blut was a recurrent theme in pre-Holocaust Zionist literature, it was not as central to its message as Boden. 

"As long as America&#8217;s shores remained open, Europe&#8217;s Jews asked: if anti-Semitism could not be fought on its home ground, why should they not just follow the crowd to America? 

"The Zionist response was double-barreled: anti-Semitism would accompany the Jews wherever they went and, what was more, *it was the Jews who had created anti-Semitism by their own characteristics.* 

Zionism in the age...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You own this:
> 
> "*To be a good Zionist one must be somewhat of an anti-semite*



Martin Luther King, Jr. was a good Zionist.   

You are a good Nazi whackjob.  

MLK, Jr...


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.


"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

King was a good Zionist half-a-century ago.

He would not support the Jewish State of Israel in 2010.

Not that hasbara hacks like you give a shit about MLK.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> King was a good Zionist half-a-century ago.
> 
> He would not support the Jewish State of Israel in 2010.
> 
> Not that hasbara hacks like you give a shit about MLK.



King would not support this...
"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Not that hasbara hacks like you give a shit about MLK.



Not that psychotic jihadist ass lickers like George give a shit about genocide in Darfur perpetrated by their jihadist cronies in Sudan, because, it doesn't involve Israel and venting one's Jew hatred.



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.

Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month. [/quote]
Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Not that hasbara hacks like you give a shit about MLK.
> ...


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/url

Deflection.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



OK
Africa - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Conspiracy Theories - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Not that hasbara hacks like you give a shit about MLK.
> ...


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame][/QUOTE]
How much have you sacrificed to relieve suffering in Darfur?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


How much have you sacrificed to relieve suffering in Darfur?[/QUOTE]

My family has donated $100,000 to humanitarian relief efforts in Darfur.
Meanwhile, you just sit in your bedroom and masturbate all day, loser.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



My family has donated $100,000 to humanitarian relief efforts in Darfur.
Meanwhile, you just sit in your bedroom and masturbate all day, loser.[/quote]






His light just died out along with his brain, he must be doing it in the dark.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"*Hitler Looks at Zionism*

"Hitlers view of the Jews and the Jewish problem is sharply expressed in Mein Kampf. He goes to great lengths to demonstrate that his Jew-hatred was quite reasonable, that it flowed from experience and the logical inferences to be drawn from clear evidence. 

"He always insisted that his first thoughts towards the Jews were all benign. His father, 'the old gentleman', looked upon anti-Semitism as a left-over religious prejudice and so, we are told, did the enlightened young Adolf. 

"It was only after his mother died, and he moved from provincial Linz to Vienna, that Hitler found occasion to question the glib assumptions of his youth. For there he wandered through the old inner city and encountered a Galician Hasid, 'an apparition in a black caftan and black hair locks. Is this a Jew? was my first thought.' But the more he thought about what he had seen, the more his question assumed a new form: 'Is this a German?' [1] It is in the context of his earliest ruminations on what was, for him, the central question of existence that he introduced Zionism into his opus.

    'And whatever doubts I may still have nourished were finally dispelled by the attitude of a portion of the Jews themselves. Among them there was a great movement, quite extensive in Vienna, which came out sharply in confirmation of the *national character of the Jews: this was the Zionists.*'

    'It looked, to be sure, as though only a part of the Jews approved this viewpoint, while the majority condemned and inwardly rejected such a formulation. But... the so-called liberal Jews did not reject the Zionists as non-Jews, but only as Jews with an impractical, perhaps even dangerous, way of publicly avowing their Jewishness.'"

Hitler Looks at Zionism


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> My family has donated $100,000 to humanitarian relief efforts in Darfur.



Cool, save the Africans so they can go on to starve to death!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"Princeton" Marc proves yet again what rhymes with rich.

Someone "earning" his money from the administrative ethnic cleansing of Palestinians salves his conscience (and burnishes his image) by "giving" to other (darker) victims of genocide.

Many of the great cathedrals and museums of Europe came from "charity" dependent upon Indian slaves mining gold and silver in the New World.

"Princeton" comes from similar "charity."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Princeton" Marc proves yet again what rhymes with rich.
> 
> Someone "earning" his money from the administrative ethnic cleansing of Palestinians salves his conscience (and burnishes his image) by "giving" to other (darker) victims of genocide.



5 million Jews are ethnically cleansing 500 million Arabs?  

You're so stupid, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Pathetic.

But that's all you have.

"Princeton"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Pathetic.
> 
> But that's all you have.
> 
> "Princeton"



Yes, you are pathetic.   And, clueless.

Muslim Ethnic Cleansers: "Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you paid or compensated for your posts on this board?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you paid or compensated for your posts on this board?




I wish, but, nobody could afford me.  

Still, no reputational points for you?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > _My family has donated $100,000 to humanitarian relief efforts in Darfur._
> ...


Oh, social darwinism, commendable, and why do people in our enlightened age commence bitching bitterly about some palestinian® plight?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Someone "earning" his money from the administrative ethnic cleansing of Palestinians



"Palestinian" Arab population, 1947: 500,000

"Palestinian" Arab population, 2010: 5 million+.

If Pallies are being ethnically cleansed, someone is not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

*Administrative* ethnic cleansing.

Obviously even racist Zionist would hesitate to fire up the ovens.

Although some would find a way to profit from outright genocide.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Administrative* ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Obviously even racist Zionist would hesitate to fire up the ovens.
> 
> Although some would find a way to profit from outright genocide.



20,000 Jews among 400 million Arabs in 30 Arab countries

Who's ethnically cleansing, moron?

No wonder you have zero reputational points.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

The cost of Israel: no world peace. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The cost of Israel: no world peace. Thanks guys.



Internet teen trolling the Net.  Go to the sandbox, twit.

The cost of Islam: Jihad.

Omar Osama bin Laden...


> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need


Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Why, because Israel is such a world leader of peace? I know, you have nothing except "go to the sandbox". You're a fantastic spokesperson from zionism.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Why, because Israel is such a world leader of peace? I know, you have nothing except "go to the sandbox". You're a fantastic spokesperson from zionism.


What's the matter, not going to spout some nonsense article? The Mosque must not be feeding you. I would complain to the SPCA, but cockroaches aren't their concern.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Why, because Israel is such a world leader of peace? I know, you have nothing except "go to the sandbox". You're a fantastic spokesperson from zionism.



Islam is the world leader in terrorism, stupid little boy.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

I say Israel isn't a world leader for peace and you both answer me about something about towel heads? fact is, Islamic terrorism is another cost of Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> I say Israel isn't a world leader for peace and you both answer me about something about towel heads? fact is, Islamic terrorism is another cost of Israel.



You have a low IQ, stupid little boy.  Islam is the cause of world strife, conflict and war.

It's breast-feeding time for you, kid.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > I say Israel isn't a world leader for peace and you both answer me about something about towel heads? fact is, Islamic terrorism is another cost of Israel.
> ...



What came first? The jewish state or Islamic terrorism? 'nuff said douchebag.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Islamic terrorism came first, stupid little boy.

Jews lived in Israel for thousands of years before the pedophile prophet Muhammad was even hatched.

You're quite stupid, even for a little boy


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Man, I'm talking recent history, not 2000 fucking years ago.
 Anyways, nobody said jews couldn't live in palestine. Before the zionist terrorists stole all the land and started all the shit, things were ok. Jihad Planes weren't flying into the empire state building.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



I'm talking about 1400 years of Islamic jihad to this day, stupid little boy.

Depraved Muslims have terrorism in their defective DNA.
Quran 9:111...


> Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. It is a promise in truth which is binding on Him... And who is truer to his covenant than Allâh? Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.



 Go to the sandbox, stupid little boy


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _I say Israel isn't a world leader for peace ... _


Without any connection to Israel and that pesky chewing gum, stuck to the joovish shoe, I'm eager to learn what country is a "world leader for peace".


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > _I say Israel isn't a world leader for peace ... _
> ...



not israel, that's for sure!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Stupid little Muhammadan boy.  Go to mommy.

Quran 2:216...


> Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know



Omar Osama bin Laden...


> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.


Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

*The Cost of Israel* : world peace and terrorism against the west


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> *The Cost of Israel* : world peace and terrorism against the west



Stupid little Muhammadan boy.

Osama bin Laden...


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.


washingtonpost.com


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...


So, what country is a "world leader for peace"?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> *The Cost of Israel* : world peace and terrorism against the west


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > *The Cost of Israel* : world peace and terrorism against the west



Stupid little boy.  

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



That all you got doucher?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid little boy.
> ...



Stupid little boy.  It's breast-feeding time.  Go to your nurse maid.

Quran 9:29... 


> Fight against those who (1) believe not in Allâh, (2) nor in the Last Day, (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by Allâh and His Messenger (4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e. Islâm) among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians), until they pay the Jizyah[] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



cmon, aren't joos supposed to be smart? You can come up with something better than that. You're not trying.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Stupid little boy, surahs 9:29 and 9:5 calling for jihad are the foundation of Islam.

Jihad is the de facto 6th Pillar.

You wet your pants, kid.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 wtf do those quotes have to do with anything?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Stupid little boy, those quotes establish jihad as required under the Sharia.

Go back to your crib, little boy.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



In case you forgot what the topic was:

*The Cost of Israel*: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



In case you forgot, you're mentally ill-equipped to debate the subject matter, stupid little boy


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.



The cost of Islam: No world peace and Arab terrorism against the West.

Sheikh Maulana Maududi...


> Islam wishes to destroy all states and governments anywhere on the face of the earth which are opposed to the ideology and program of Islam regardless of the country or the nation which rules it. The purpose of Islam is to set up a state on the basis of its own ideology and program  the objective of Islamic jihad is to eliminate the rule of an un-Islamic system and establish instead an Islamic system of state rule. Islam does not intend to confine this revolution to a single state or a few countries; the aim of Islam is to bring about a universal revolution.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.
> ...



hey douche, without the palestine fiasco, the muslims wouldn't even be pissed at the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Hey, twit, you're clueless....

Omar Osama bin Laden---


> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.


Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Why am I clueless? Explain, if you even can.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west._


Israel is, indeed, standing in the way of the arab peace efforts toward the world peace of the cemetery.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Islamic scholar Sheikh Maududi knows better about the correlation between jihad and Islamic doctrine than a stupid little boy like you.    Try to marshall the few functional brain cells in your tiny skull and concentrate real hard...


> Islam wishes to destroy all states and governments anywhere on the face of the earth which are opposed to the ideology and program of Islam regardless of the country or the nation which rules it. The purpose of Islam is to set up a state on the basis of its own ideology and program &#8230; the objective of Islamic jihad is to eliminate the rule of an un-Islamic system and establish instead an Islamic system of state rule. Islam does not intend to confine this revolution to a single state or a few countries; the aim of Islam is to bring about a universal revolution.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

*"It would be better if Israeli society would to open its eyes and face up to what is happening*

"Again we hear about a serious case of violence against Palestinians perpetuated by IDF soldiers, again we hear about an investigation of the Military Police, and again a soldier will be sent to prison, again we hear about 'weeding out the evil' and 'exceptional cases', and again the army mates of this week's victim will stand up for him and talk about his moral stature. 

"And above all the military system, with its laconic answers will again claim that 'it has expunged the miscreant' and from now on it is again spotlessly clean.

"We want so much to believe in thisand are ready to struggle and sacrifice so much just not hear and not to confront a reality that is so painful and so frustrating.

"And yet, the reality of our situation becomes more and more evident, our wonderful IDF soldiers, the best of our sons, who were raised on the lofty values of this land, and who chose to volunteer for combat duty in order to best serve their country are going through the inevitable process of moral decay, and have lost all sensitivity and humanity as a result of being occupiers of a civilian population.

"Today we all know that beatings of Palestinians at checkpoints are not deviant incidents, shootings (at people) for fun are not deviant episodes, acceptance of bribery is not deviant, and even theft, to our enormous regret is no longer deviant." 

Breaking the Silence


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *"It would be better if Israeli society would to open its eyes and face up to what is happening*
> 
> "Again we hear about a serious case of violence against Palestinians perpetuated by IDF soldiers,



Testimony from decorated war hero Colonel Richard Kemp that the IDF is the most moral army in the world....


> *I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Government&#8217;s Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.  Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.  Hamas, like Hizballah, are expert at driving the media agenda. Both will always have people ready to give interviews condemning Israeli forces for war crimes. They are adept at staging and distorting incidents.*
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.



Ayatollah Khomeini...


> Those who know nothing of Islam pretend that Islam counsels against war. Those [who say this] are witless. Islam says: Kill all the unbelievers just as they would kill you all! Does this mean that Muslims should sit back until they are devoured by [the unbelievers]? Islam says: Kill them, put them to the sword and scatter [their armies].Islam says: Whatever good there is exists thanks to the sword and in the shadow of the sword! People cannot be made obedient except with the sword! The sword is the key to Paradise, which can be opened only for the Holy Warriors! There are hundreds of other [Quranic] psalms and Hadiths [sayings of the Prophet] urging Muslims to value war and to fight. Does all this mean that Islam is a religion that prevents men from waging war? I spit upon those foolish souls who make such a claim.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Khomeini-Life-Ayatollah-Baqer-Moin/dp/1845117905/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288873754&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Khomeini: Life of the Ayatollah (9781845117900): Baqer Moin: Books[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.
> ...



if not for israel and US joos meddling/backing, we probably still wouldn't even know where the middle east is.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Ayatollah Khomeini...


> Those who study jihad will understand why Islam wants to conquer the whole world. All the countries conquered by Islam or to be conquered in the future will be marked for everlasting salvation. For they shall live under Allah's law (Sharia).  Islam says: 'Kill [the non-Muslims], put them to the sword and scatter their armies.' Islam says: 'Whatever good there is exists thanks to the sword and in the shadow of the sword! People cannot be made obedient except with the sword! The sword is the key to paradise, which can be opened only for holy warriors (jihadists)!' There are hundreds of other Koranic psalms and hadiths (sayings of the prophet) urging Muslims to value war and to fight. Does all that mean that Islam is a religion that prevents men from waging war? I spit upon those foolish souls who make such a claim. Those who know nothing of Islam pretend that Islam counsels against war. Those [who say this] are witless.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Khomeini-Life-Ayatollah-Baqer-Moin/dp/1845117905/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288876840&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Khomeini: Life of the Ayatollah (9781845117900): Baqer Moin: Books[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



you just repeated yourself and you had nothing the first time.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



One last time I'll try to explain, if you still got nothing then I can't help you:
All that palestine shit woke up the devil. What I'm saying is that if the league of nations (the rich white folks) and the joos didn't start all that shit, the arabs would all still be ignorantly smelling their left hand to see if they washed all the shit off of it and wouldn't be flying jumbo jets into your skyscrapers.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter is smarter than you.

Sheikh Maulana Maududi...


> Islam wishes to destroy all states and governments anywhere on the face of the earth which are opposed to the ideology and program of Islam regardless of the country or the nation which rules it. The purpose of Islam is to set up a state on the basis of its own ideology and program &#8230; the objective of Islamic jihad is to eliminate the rule of an un-Islamic system and establish instead an Islamic system of state rule. Islam does not intend to confine this revolution to a single state or a few countries; the aim of Islam is to bring about a universal revolution.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mawdudi-Making-Islamic-Revivalism-Seyyed/dp/0195096959/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288889772&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: Mawdudi and the Making of Islamic Revivalism (9780195096958): Seyyed Vali Reza Nasr: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _if not for israel and US joos meddling/backing, we probably still wouldn't even know where the middle east is._


Ignorance, indeed, is rampant, add that and palestinian® agitprop, and we have a dubious pleasure of witnessing products of the publik skool madrasa, going moooo on the web.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter is smarter than you, pizza delivery boy  

Osama bin Laden...


> Offensive Jihad is an established and basic tenet of this religion. It is a religious duty rejected only by the most deluded. Divine foundations that are built upon hating the infidels, repudiating them with tongue and teeth till they embrace Islam or pay the jizya with willing submission and humility. The Prophet was "sent in the final hours with the sword so that none is worshipped but Allah alone, partnerless.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288892732&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

"Silence, theres a shooting going on / Avichi Sharon 		10/3/2005

Avichi Sharon is shocked by Israeli societys indifference to the deaths of innocent victims in the Occupied Territories.

Avichi Sharon is shocked by Israeli societys indifference to the deaths of innocent victims in the Occupied Territories. After five years of the Intifada, the IDF has got its responses down pat, like the one we were graced with last Saturday. 

"*On that occasion a paratrooper force shot and killed a 13-year-old Palestinian child, Udai Tantawi, during a routine operation in the Askar refugee camp.*

The IDF subsequently said that this was a case of a violation of the norms of procedure and that the forces commander, a sergeant, had been suspended. 

"The account provided by the IDF was that stones and bottles were thrown at the force while it was operating, a common occurrence in the Territories.

Israeli society has become used to such announcements. As with a Hollywood movie, we know the script in advance  it would be deemed as an exceptional deviation from the norm, and the local commander  a sergeant or a second lieutenant -- would be removed from his position." 

Breaking the Silence


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Silence, theres a shooting going on / Avichi Sharon 		10/3/2005
> 
> Avichi Sharon is shocked by Israeli societys indifference to the deaths of innocent victims in the Occupied Territories.



Your post is factually incorrect, Georgie.  There are no Pallie states to occupy and Palestine is sovereign Jewish land under international law.

Why are you lying, Georgie?  No reputational points for you!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Breaking the Silence



Breaking the Silence has been proven fraudulent, Georgie.

Why do you lie?  No reputational points for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Something new!

Redundant irrelevance.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Best comeback you have had in weeks.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It's easy with a jackass like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Fail!

Don't press your luck.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Toke up, stoner.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.




Stupid little boy, you wet your pants, again.

Ayatollah Khomeini...


> Those who study jihad will understand why Islam wants to conquer the whole world. All the countries conquered by Islam or to be conquered in the future will be marked for everlasting salvation. For they shall live under Allah's law (Sharia).  Islam says: 'Kill [the non-Muslims], put them to the sword and scatter their armies.' Islam says: 'Whatever good there is exists thanks to the sword and in the shadow of the sword! People cannot be made obedient except with the sword! The sword is the key to paradise, which can be opened only for holy warriors (jihadists)!' There are hundreds of other Koranic psalms and hadiths (sayings of the prophet) urging Muslims to value war and to fight. Does all that mean that Islam is a religion that prevents men from waging war? I spit upon those foolish souls who make such a claim. Those who know nothing of Islam pretend that Islam counsels against war. Those [who say this] are witless.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Khomeini-Life-Ayatollah-Baqer-Moin/dp/1845117905/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288960747&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Khomeini: Life of the Ayatollah (9781845117900): Baqer Moin: Books[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

israel created guys like khomeini.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> israel created guys like khomeini.



Stupid little boy.

Osama bin Laden...


> Offensive Jihad is an established and basic tenet of this religion. It is a religious duty rejected only by the most deluded. Divine foundations that are built upon hating the infidels, repudiating them with tongue and teeth till they embrace Islam or pay the jizya with willing submission and humility. The Prophet was "sent in the final hours with the sword so that none is worshipped but Allah alone, partnerless.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1288961763&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Osama was created by the CIA, which is controlled by joos.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Osama was created by the CIA, which is controlled by joos.



Mentally ill teen


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.



Stupid little boy.

Osama bin Laden...


> Offensive Jihad is an established and basic tenet of this religion. It is a religious duty rejected only by the most deluded. Divine foundations that are built upon hating the infidels, repudiating them with tongue and teeth till they embrace Islam or pay the jizya with willing submission and humility. The Prophet was "sent in the final hours with the sword so that none is worshipped but Allah alone, partnerless.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1288961763&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > The Cost of Israel: No world peace and arab terrorism against the west.
> ...



You just proved my point, thanks.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



You just proved you're a clueless, stupid little boy.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



And you're arguing with me, so what does that make you? Besides a bagel boy and israeli apologist of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Go to your nurse-maid, it's breast-feeding time.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Man, is sucking on a tit supposed to be insulting? They don't allow that in joodism?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sick puppy


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _israel created guys like khomeini._


Is being a dumbass individual a prerequisite for being an arab cheerleader? Luckily, the net has the magnificent me to educate the unwashed. So, let's begin.
"Neither the State Department nor the intelligence community took Islamic fundamentalism seriously, while American scholars on Iran deprecated the idea that the clergy would participate directly in forming or running a government." 
Steven F. Hayward
There goes our McGovern idiot. One Bill Miller said that, Khomeini would be a progressive human rights activist, and one mr. Sullivan was even more idiotic, having had compared Khomeini to Ghandi. The first idiot was in the senate intelligence committee, the second idiot was the ambassador at the time. Dumbass morons? I'd say so. I must admit, though, I understand that, even if Carter screwed Iran quite royally, it is taboo to ever blame him, he is a Nobel schmuck, after all, like O'Bammah.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sucking on the tit of an inflatable doll doesn't count, loser.   Too bad real women laugh at you, needle dick.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 9, 2010)

*The Cost of Israel*: no world peace and islamic terrorism in the west.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 9, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> _The Cost of Israel: no world peace and islamic terrorism in the west._


So, islamics are terrorists, after all, cool.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

And Zionists are racists?

"Cool"


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _And Zionists are racists? "Cool"_


Racists, calling others racists. Funny.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 10, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _And Zionists are racists? "Cool"_
> ...


Yep, all hail anti-semite hypocrisy.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > _The Cost of Israel: no world peace and islamic terrorism in the west._
> ...



Most muslims and jews are terrorists, except your self-hating jews who don't agree with what Israel is doing and some deluded muslims who don't think you have to live under sharia law to be a muslim.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



For us to all be anti-semite, we would all have to hate the religion. My guess is that not very many non-jews even know much about judaism, I know I don't. Funny zorro hats, curly sideburns, a bar mizva, forced inbreeding and that's about all I know.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Most Jews and Muslims are good people.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Muslims have to live or at least want to live under sharia law to be a muslim, that means treating women like shit.
Jews need to support israel no matter what or they get ostracized and labelled self-hating jews.
Both don't marry outside their ethnic circle, which is a sin, making them racists as well.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> _For us to all be anti-semite, we would all have to hate the religion. My guess is that not very many non-jews even know much about judaism, I know I don't. Funny zorro hats, curly sideburns, a bar mizva, forced inbreeding and that's about all I know._


It's a rare treat to witness one's own candid admission to being ignorant. Bravo.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > _For us to all be anti-semite, we would all have to hate the religion. My guess is that not very many non-jews even know much about judaism, I know I don't. Funny zorro hats, curly sideburns, a bar mizva, forced inbreeding and that's about all I know._
> ...



Being ignorant of judaism makes me an anti-semite?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...


Is this a dating ad site?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 12, 2010)

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years"Unlikely, because no other minority in American history has ever hijacked so much money from the American taxpayers in order to invest in a 'homeland'. 

"It is as if the American taxpayer had been obliged to support the Pope in his reconquest of the Papal States simply because one third of our people are Roman Catholic.

"Had this been attempted, there would have been a great uproar and Congress would have said no. 

"But a religious minority of less than two per cent has bought or intimidated seventy senators (the necessary two thirds to overcome an unlikely presidential veto) while enjoying support of the media."


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years"Unlikely, because no other minority in American history has ever hijacked so much money from the American taxpayers in order to invest in a 'homeland'.
> 
> "It is as if the American taxpayer had been obliged to support the Pope in his reconquest of the Papal States simply because one third of our people are Roman Catholic.
> 
> ...



Bull..... The Jimmy Carter (no Jew lover) brokered that peace deal between Egypt and Israel..Israel would give back Sinai to Egypt ( the only oil rich land they had) in return they'd get the aid from the U.S. and a peace deal with Egypt they also get aid


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 12, 2010)

What makes Israel worth $7million US tax dollars per day?

Especially with US unemployment at 9% and millions of Americans losing their homes?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes Israel worth $7million US tax dollars per day?
> 
> Especially with US unemployment at 9% and millions of Americans losing their homes?



A stable ally in the region. What makes Egypt worth $2.1 billion a year?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

GOOD NEWS!! Georgie boy...Israel won't need U.S. aid forever they are working to be free of it.


*OECD entrance is 'seal of approval,' Netanyahu says 
31 members of the OECD unanimously voted in favor of accepting Israel as a member of the group. *







Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and OECD Secretary-General Angel Gurría, January 20, 2010


Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu hailed Monday Israel's entrance into the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development saying it was a "seal of approval" which would attract many financial investors. 

  "Joining [the OECD] is like receiving a university degree," Netanyahu said. "Just as it is significant to have a degree from the Technion, for example, when entering the job market, entering [the OECD] will open doors and provide access to many fields. It's a seal of approval." 

Earlier Monday, the 31 members of the OECD unanimously voted in favor of accepting Israel as a member of the group, a senior Jerusalem source said. 

In a special press conference, Netanyahu discussed the importance of the admittance into the Paris-based international economic group and noted several economic realities in Israel which the government would focus on improving. 

"There is still too much centralization in the private business sector," Netanyahu said of Israel's economy, adding that "we intend to act adamantly to diminish this centralization." 

  OECD Secretary General Angel Gurria with Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu in Jerusalem in January.


Netanyahu added that Israel was in the worst place in the world regarding bureaucracy, and said that "we are in a category of our own when it comes to bureaucratic complications." 

"Our goal is to climb to the 15 leading economies in the world for their gross national product," Netanyahu said. 

Israeli officials have said acceptance would be an important stamp of approval for the country's economy, boosting its credit rating and strengthening ties with foreign investors. 

Three OECD members - Switzerland, Ireland and Norway &#8211; had previously expressed reservations about Israel's membership. They have focused on the settlements, which Israel does not treat as a separate economic entity. All new members require the approval of all 31 members. 

Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman welcomed Israel's acceptance into the prestigious economic organization, and said that it was "a stamp of approval for the country's economy and its achievements in technology." 

"The resolution was unanimous, despite attempts by anti-Israel entities to prevent the acceptance of Israel into the OECD," Lieberman said in a statement, adding that "the fact that the attempts failed is proof of Israel's solid standing with the international community, and that it is recognized for its achievements, despite the fierce incitement against it in every conceivable arena: political, security or economic." 

Foreign Ministry officials earlier said that Palestinians had intensified their efforts to keep Israel out of the organization in recent days, saying that Israel infringes on Palestinians' human rights and violates OECD values. 

Israel says Palestinian Prime Minister Salem Fayyad called many of the leaders of OECD countries over the past day to argue against Israel's acceptance. One of the Palestinian arguments is that Israel provided false financial data by not separating out the data related to the settlements. 

Israel had launched a campaign of its own to bolster support for its membership. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu spoke to several other world leaders on the



OECD entrance is 'seal of approval,' Netanyahu says - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe not so good news, Jroc...

Remember how the banks brought down white South African apartheid?

"The international banking sanctions campaign in New York against apartheid South Africa during the 1980s is regarded as the most effective strategy in bringing about a nonviolent end to the country&#8217;s apartheid system. 

"The campaign culminated in President FW de Klerk&#8217;s announcement in February 1990, releasing Nelson Mandela and other political prisoners, and the beginning of constitutional negotiations towards a non-racial and democratic society..."

"Although access to New York banks remains essential for foreign exchange transactions because of the role of the dollar, interbank transfer instructions are conducted through the *Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT)*, which is based in Belgium. 

"So, instead of New York &#8212; as in the period when sanctions were applied on South Africa&#8211; Belgium is now the pressure point.

"SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"*In short, no payment &#8212; no trade*. 

"Should it come to a point where trade sanctions are imposed on Israel, it may be able to evade them. Instead of chasing trade sanctions-busters and plugging loopholes, *it is both faster and much more effective to suspend the payment system.*"

Do you think "bibi" would find life worth living without money?

"Avi" (the racist) Lieberman will have to be real smart to pull Israel into the short list of the world's 15 leading economies without the ability to pay for imports or receive payment for exports. 

To end the occupation...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2010)

Dream on Georgie boy  Netanyahu is a true leader. And people like you not liking him is just another resume enhancement in my book, Maybe you should worry more about those Arabs and other Muslims leaders pocketing all that oil money while most of their people get nothing, or how about the oppression of women, the killing of gays, the Brainwashing and abuse of little children ectYoure stupid,. Jew hating, anti Israel bias gets old after a while because youre a hypocrite


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

Netanyahu, like his pal Bill Clinton, has more in common with a hypocrite than a leader. 

In 2001 while taking a short respite from politics bibi paid a visit to a home in Ofra where "he makes a series of unguarded admissions about his first period as prime minister, from 1996 to 1999."

"Seated on a sofa in the house, he tells the family that he deceived the US president of the time, Bill Clinton, into believing he was helping implement the Oslo accords, the US-sponsored peace process between Israel and the Palestinians, by making minor withdrawals from the West Bank while actually entrenching the occupation. 

"*He boasts that he thereby destroyed the Oslo process*.

"*He dismisses the US as 'easily moved to the right direction' and calls high levels of popular American support for Israel 'absurd'*..." 

While elites Arabs are at least as hypocritical as Bubba and bibi, were not investing millions of dollars a day in military aid anywhere except the Jewish State of Israel. 

Perhaps being regarded as "easily moved" and having your support for Israel trivialized as "absurd" enhances your opinion of bibi's "leadership"?

It reminds me of what rhymes with rich.

Netanyahu: I deceived...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

What is the true cost of Israel, one should ask what is the true cost of paying professors like Chomsky who have no idea of what happened in history.

Imagine our tax money pays Chomsky who gets rich writing books and giving speeches that idiots on the internet link to, post, people who know even less than Chomsky. People who can only link to Chomsky for an answer.

Ask George a question and he must run off to Chomsky for the answer. 

What is the cost of life, of history, of mankind, of human nature. 

Look at yourself, look at your grandfathers and grandmothers, look at your friends and their families, you are the people George and Chomsky are calling evil. Is that you, are you evil, did your grandpa always want to take over the world.

I dont know about your family but my family came to this country because of the Tyrants of Europe, the Tyrants of Russia, and the Tyrants of the Middle East, George and Chomsky believe that it is I who fled the tyrant who is the one trying to destroy who, the tyrant.

Yes, those who have found refugee should not speak out against the tyrants.

It is only Jews and the USA that are the problem in the world.

Chomsky does not know the history, he has never taken the time to become a scholar on history. He studied talking, thats all, talk, and know we must debate Chomsky's rants through his mouth piece George. 

Idiots link to Chomsky.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

Almost 400 replies, now that is funny, that is 400 times somebody was stupid enough to fall for a trick.

The question is canard, a trick, as soon as you ask the question, repeat it in your head, and try to answer the question you have accepted its premise.

Chomsky, linguistics is a branch of cognitive psychology; so Chomsky set you up, you took the bait, now you must question your beliefs of not only history but human nature.

You should understand who Chomsky is and recognize the psychological tricks built into everything he states. 

The entire field of linguistics as a branch of cognitive psychology is dominated by Chomsky's theories, he is a hero in his field, and now he is preaching hatred of the USA, most likely a twisted test of a theory that Chomsky discovered makes him millions.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> What is the true cost of Israel, one should ask what is the true cost of paying professors like Chomsky who have no idea of what happened in history.
> 
> Imagine our tax money pays Chomsky who gets rich writing books and giving speeches that idiots on the internet link to, post, people who know even less than Chomsky. People who can only link to Chomsky for an answer.
> 
> ...


When you say Noam has no idea what happened in history, are we to assume you do?

Chomsky is the eighth most quoted author in history.

You?

Maybe we could analyze Chomsky's views of corporate influence on government since WWII? Do you agree with the following?

"The general point was put accurately enough by a leading diplomatic historian, Gerald Haines, in a recent book, (he is also the senior historian of the CIA).1 

"He observes that after WWII the United States 'assumed, out of self-interest, responsibility for the welfare of the world capitalist system,' which is a fair enough formula, but to understand it we have to carry out a few translations. 

"The first is that the word 'capitalist' doesn't mean capitalist. 

"Rather, what it refers to is state-subsidised and protected private power centres 'collectivist legal entities,' as they are called by legal historians, internally tyrannical, unaccountable to the public, granted extraordinary rights by US courts in radical violation of classical liberal ideals. 

"That's why the corporatisation of America, as it's called, early in this century was bitterly condemned by conservatives, a breed that has since vanished, aside from the name. 

"*The corporatisation was condemned as 'a form of communism,' a return to 'feudalistic' structures, and not without reason.* Progressive intellectuals, who generally supported the process, gave a rather similar assessment. 

"One of the leading ones, Woodrow Wilson, wrote that '*most men are servants of corporations,' which now account for the 'greater part of the business of the country.*' 

"It is 'a very different America from the old, . .. . no longer a scene of individual enterprise,. . . individual opportunity and individual achievement.' 

"In the new America, 'small groups of men in control of great corporations wield a power and control over the wealth and business opportunities of the country,' becoming 'rivals of the government itself.'"

Based on your extensive education do you believe US "capitalism" refers to a state subsidized and protected private power centers or "collectivist legal entities" that are internally tyrannical, unaccountable to the public and granted extraordinary rights by US courts in radical violation of classical liberal ideals?

Power in the Global Arena


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the true cost of Israel, one should ask what is the true cost of paying professors like Chomsky who have no idea of what happened in history.
> ...



I am sorry George, I did not try and trick you into thinking I was the expert, I am not.

Does Chomsky know more than the people who actually lived the history. 

Again, this is all you got, just bullshit telling me how great Chomsky is. that is all you got, you cannot prove one thing you posted, your the one who posted the shit I responded to, go to Chomsky and get the information, obviously you missed something in your cut and paste. 

Chomsky is great, good, now use Chomsky's writings to make the point, go ahead.

Travels in Arabia Deserta by Charles M. Doughty, Seven Pillars of Wisdom by T. E. Lawrence


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Almost 400 replies, now that is funny, that is 400 times somebody was stupid enough to fall for a trick.
> 
> The question is canard, a trick, as soon as you ask the question, repeat it in your head, and try to answer the question you have accepted its premise.
> 
> ...


Putting aside the fact you're currently #387 on the Stupid 400 list when has Chomsky preached "hatred of the USA?"

He expects all countries including his own to follow a universal moral principle, namely if you don't want someone killing your children for money don't kill other people's children for money.

Few countries in history have killed more children than the US, and none have gotten nearly as much money while doing it.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 400 replies, now that is funny, that is 400 times somebody was stupid enough to fall for a trick.
> ...



Your telling us what Chomsky expects, you are babbling. Universal, is that better than National, killing children for money, what happened to our original conversation, hard to even remember what it was about now that you want to get paid money for killing children.

Look how easy it is to get a Chomsky worshiper all fucked up, sorry to side track you like that, should of tried harder to keep you on the subject.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2010)

Im no authority on Chomsky, All just know thats he's a socialist wacko who dreams of a utopia that can never be. These types of people look at the U.S. as the problem in the world and ignore the true tyrants. Georgie seems to look up to that kind of thinking, how does that correlate with his support of all the muslim dictatorships? I don't really get that part, No criticism of these Wackos, only excuses and Bashing this county and Israel... While I do have a problem with big government crony capitalism, Its the true conservatives who are out there trying to role that shit backwhile people like Georgie here sit back and criticize, Hes part of the problem.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...


Cite an example of Chomsky preaching hatred.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Cite an example of Chomsky preaching hatred._


Ah, that Pol Pot admirer again.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 14, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Im no authority on Chomsky, All just know thats he's a socialist wacko who dreams of a utopia that can never be. These types of people look at the U.S. as the problem in the world and ignore the true tyrants. Georgie seems to look up to that kind of thinking, how does that correlate with his support of all the muslim dictatorships? I don't really get that part, No criticism of these Wackos, only excuses and Bashing this county and Israel... While I do have a problem with big government crony capitalism, Its the true conservatives who are out there trying to role that shit backwhile people like Georgie here sit back and criticize, Hes part of the problem.


Chomsky refers to himself as a Libertarian socialist, someone opposed to all coercive forms of social organization. Before you jump too quickly to another wrong conclusion, try to imagine how the liberties all Americans enjoy today would have seemed like utopian dreams to black slaves in 19th Century Mississippi.

I'm not sure of whom you're accusing of supporting Muslim dictatorships, but I can guarantee Chomsky has spent his life opposing all totalitarian structures. Especially those in this country that most US conservatives never tire of supporting.

Like the military-industrial-congressional complex, for example, where some of the greatest (corporate) tyrants who ever lived continue to use government as their own private piggy bank.

"More accurately, *these corporations were casting over society the shadow that we call politics*, as John Dewey put it a little later, making obvious points about the extreme limitations on democracy when *'the life of the country', the production and information systems and so on, are ruled by private tyrannies,* in a system that he described as industrial 'feudalism' -- the contemporary system."

Power in The Global...

Finally, Noam has no doubts about the existence of class war in this country or about which side is winning.

Do you?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Cite an example of Chomsky preaching love of his country


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Chomsky refers to himself as a Libertarian socialist, someone opposed to all coercive forms of social organization. Before you jump too quickly to another wrong conclusion, try to imagine how the liberties all Americans enjoy today would have seemed like utopian dreams to black slaves in 19th Century Mississippi



The problem is georgie boy... Socialism does not work; it leads to massive Federal government which in turn enslaves people to it. People are people there is no "socialist utopia" like I said, it can never be. The more power we give to government the more the people at the top the &#8220;privilege class&#8221; of which guys like Chompsky are apart of, will be pulling the stings, while the rest of us suffer   



> I'm not sure of whom you're accusing of supporting Muslim dictatorships, but I can guarantee Chomsky has spent his life opposing all totalitarian structures. Especially those in this country that most US conservatives never tire of supporting.



I'm accusing you, I've never heard you criticize the Arab dictatorships you just make excuses for them 




> Like the military-industrial-congressional complex, for example, where some of the greatest (corporate) tyrants who ever lived continue to use government as their own private piggy bank.



Big government leads to "crony capitalism" Socialism is big government the two go hand in hand.



> Finally, Noam has no doubts about the existence of class war in this country or about which side is winning.



Yep and it's being waged by left wingers like him


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I&#8217;m no authority on Chomsky, All just know that&#8217;s he's a socialist wacko who dreams of a utopia that can never be. These types of people look at the U.S. as the problem in the world and ignore the true tyrants. Georgie seems to look up to that kind of thinking, how does that correlate with his support of all the muslim dictatorships? I don't really get that part, No criticism of these Wackos, only excuses and Bashing this county and Israel... While I do have a problem with big government crony capitalism, It&#8217;s the true conservatives who are out there trying to role that shit back&#8230;while people like Georgie here sit back and criticize, He&#8217;s part of the problem.
> ...



I would rather discuss how Chomsky uses simple sentence structures to force said subject to accept Chomsky's premise.

Compare the 19th century to the 21st century, I bet they would be pissed that the bling today is so shiny and big.



> imagine how the liberties all Americans enjoy today would have seemed like utopian dreams to black slaves in 19th Century Mississippi.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 15, 2010)

10,000 Americans "earn" 30% of the income in the US.

Their median annual income is $50,000,000.

"They have $350,000,000 in assets, and since 1978, that is an increase of 550% -

*"how have you done the past 30 years?"*

Chomsky is NOT part of the richest 0.01% of the US population. He HAS spent a big part of his life revealing how the Rich hide the role class plays in America.

*The war against working people should be understood to be a real war*. Specifically in the U.S., which happens to have a highly class-conscious business class. And they have long seen themselves as fighting a bitter class war, except they dont want anybody else to know about it.  Noam Chomsky

Full Report: 

America is 234...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Chomsky is NOT part of the richest 0.01% of the US population. He HAS spent a big part of his life revealing how the Rich hide the role class plays in America.
> 
> *The war against working people should be understood to be a real war*. Specifically in the U.S., which happens to have a highly class-conscious business class. And they have long seen themselves as fighting a bitter class war, except they dont want anybody else to know about it.  Noam Chomsky



Oh....in that case... Fine. We'll let Chomski and his Ivey league intellectuals decide how to distribute wealth a little more fairly ...Yeah, they could put together a little Politburo and decide whats fair for all the people, You libs seem so eager to give up youre individual liberties... Unreal.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 10,000 Americans "earn" 30% of the income in the US.
> 
> Their median annual income is $50,000,000.
> 
> ...



Again, you beat me George, I concede, Chomsky is not in the top 0.01% of the rich, Chomsky is in the top 0.02% of the rich. 

Chomsky is rich, at that Chomsky is richer than 99.98 % of the American people. That is how you take George's figure and put it in proper perspective.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

*Do you have any links for those figures?*

How much would someone have to "earn" each year to place in the top 2%?
How much has Chomsky earned over his lifetime?
Think he might have done better on Wall Street?

For over half-a-century Noam has talked the talk and walked the walk from Jim Crow USA to Turkey to Palestine pointing out the role greed plays in oppression. 

The fact that tens of millions of people around the planet have paid millions of dollars for his opinions over those 50+ years doesn't diminish his accomplishments or his message.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Do you have any links for those figures?*
> 
> How much would someone have to "earn" each year to place in the top 2%?
> How much has Chomsky earned over his lifetime?
> ...



Prove it, where is your link. You attempt to state he is not that rich, great argument. You stated Chomsky did not make money on his views, now you are stating he made millions.

What happened, forget what you stated. 

Thanks, you proved the point made about Chomsky's motives.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Chomsky is NOT part of the richest 0.01% of the US population. He HAS spent a big part of his life revealing how the Rich hide the role class plays in America.
> ...


You cons are still confused about the point at which the devil wins.

"Baudelaire quipped that the devil wins at the point where he manages convince the world that he doesn&#8217;t exist. 

"Today&#8217;s financial elites will win the class war at the point where voters believe it doesn&#8217;t exist &#8211; and believe that  Obama is trying to help them rather than shepherd them into debt peonage as the economy settles into debt deflation."

Obama and Bush lavished 13 trillion dollars on Wall Street which served to prop up the debt overhead for America's "bottom 98 per cent".

This further skewed income distribution and "individual liberties" by rewarding 2% of the US population with about 75% of the returns on wealth (interest, dividends, rent and capital gains)

*"This is nearly double what it received a generation ago.*

"The rest of the population is being squeezed, and foreclosures are rising."

And the cons want to take your social security, apparently forgetting when a "free market" meant freedom *from* "extractive *rentier* income,..."

That's unreal.

Michael Hudson:


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you have any links for those figures?*
> ...


Show me where I stated "Chomsky did not make money on his views."


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh, so sorry, where do you think this conversation started. Maybe you should ask that question to yourself.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

You still haven't provided evidence that Chomsky's earnings place him in the 0.02% of US incomes.

But then, you just make it up as you go along, right?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



All that crap can be blamed on big government.. Like I said "Croney capitalism" real conservatives don't favor that crap, You Socialist are part of the problem, Small  Constitutionally limited government is the answer, Be a real American you might like it


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

There is no difference between "big government", "big business" and "big money."

If you're naive enough to think "choosing" between a Republican OR Democrat changes which side wins the next battle in the class war, you've forgotten the $13 trillion bail-out bestowed upon the richest real Americans.

Try thinking.

You might like it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> There is no difference between "big government", "big business" and "big money."
> 
> If you're naive enough to think "choosing" between a Republican OR Democrat changes which side wins the next battle in the class war, you've forgotten the $13 trillion bail-out bestowed upon the richest real Americans.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true Marxist loser.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Try thinking._


"Try thinking" and scavenging garbage from the pro-arab agitprop garbage dump sites ... . Hilarious.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

"I am continually astounded at the stance of people such as Rabbi Hurvitz, who support Israeli discriminatory practices. It seems to me that either one is against discrimination based on race, religion, and ethnicity, or one is not. 

"It seems a bit hypocritical &#8211; or at least to reveal that one's behavior is governed by interest rather than principle &#8211; to be for such practices when one benefits, and against them when one does not.

"It seems that when Rabbi Hurvitz is a member of a minority (Jewish Americans constitute approximately two percent of the American population) he applauds a secular state in which the majority religion relinquishes its traditional symbols and culture in the name of freedom of religion. 

"When he is a member of the majority, on the other hand, he advocates a state where a religious symbol is on the very flag itself, and where individuals must carry ID cards denoting their religious background."

It must supremely suck to be so fucking stupid you can't even counter the content of "pro-arab agitprop garbage dump sites"

Right, drivel?

What Our Taxes


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "I am continually astounded at the stance of people such as Rabbi Hurvitz, who support Israeli discriminatory practices. It seems to me that either one is against discrimination based on race, religion, and ethnicity, or one is not.



UN:  Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life,  emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

http://hdr.undp.org/en/statistics/


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Translation: George is a poor, unsuccessful failure in life.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There is no difference between "big government", "big business" and "big money."
> ...



So, everyone who is not a fascist is a Marxist?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The IslamoNazis you fellate committing genocide in Darfur are fascists.


> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcFs4NSDT0[/ame]


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

Like anyone gives a shit what's going on in Darfur, especially Israelis.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Like anyone gives a shit what's going on in Darfur, especially Israelis.



Dumbass, Israel is the only country in the wretched Arab Muslim Middle East that has provided safe haven to Darfurian refugees.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGa2_8tgsKw[/ame]


Go back to sleep, moron.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Like anyone gives a shit what's going on in Darfur, especially Israelis.
> ...



They had Jews in Darfur?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _It must supremely suck to be so fucking stupid you can't even counter the content of "pro-arab agitprop garbage dump sites"_


It's evident that, every peddler of the freshly harvested arab agitprop garbage must be frustrated it isn't sellable.


georgephillip said:


> _Right, drivel?_


Of course, it's drivel, and garbage too.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You still haven't provided evidence that Chomsky's earnings place him in the 0.02% of US incomes.
> 
> But then, you just make it up as you go along, right?



I provide evidence, you stated this, you made it clear he was not in the top .01%, by default he is in the next category.

Which bracket did you mean to state Chomsky was in when you stated not in the top .01%

Talk about stupid, what you posted went right over your head, your the guy who posted it, talk about dumb.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> There is no difference between "big government", "big business" and "big money."
> 
> If you're naive enough to think "choosing" between a Republican OR Democrat changes which side wins the next battle in the class war, you've forgotten the $13 trillion bail-out bestowed upon the richest real Americans.
> 
> ...



There is also no difference between big apples, big oranges, and big bananas. They are all fruit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

"big government", "big business" and "big money." = fascism


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> "big government", "big business" and "big money." = fascism



If I live in fascism I can only look at Obama as the president.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> "big government", "big business" and "big money." = fascism



Islam = Fasicism.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

"What makes such texts particularly significant, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, *in the schools and in the army*.' 

"*In a booklet published by the Israeli Army for its soldiers, Shahak reports, the Chief Chaplain wrote:
*
    "'When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ... In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians, that is, civilians who are ostensibly good.'"

Guess some things don't change much in 3000 years?

Drivel onward.

What Our Taxes_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Drivel onward.
> 
> ifamericansknew.org



Bogus website.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Drivel onward.
> ...



Why?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "What makes such texts particularly significant, Shahak explains, is ...


making a conspiracy out of the books, that can be purchased freely, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "What makes such texts particularly significant, Shahak explains, is ...
> ...


But not all freely purchased books are available in English translations.

What is it rich Jews want to hide about the Land of Israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jealous loser, George.  Sux being you.  

Mark Twain... 


> If statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of stardust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly, the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvelous fight in this world, in all the ages; and had done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed; and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other people have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

*The Cost of Israel*

$0.99 per person worldwide per year (about $6billion/year)


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *The Cost of Israel*
> 
> $0.99 per person worldwide per year (about $6billion/year)



You just made that up, loser.  

Israelis buy $15 billion in American products each year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports to Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > *The Cost of Israel*
> ...



$15 Billion? Really? WoW! That's a lot of coke bottle glasses!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Sucks being you.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


 *There is a no attacking the FAMILY RULE-Meister*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



You'll never have one, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

How many Arab families have you helped destroy?

How much money have you made from their loss?

Parasite.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many Arab families have you helped destroy?
> 
> How much money have you made from their loss?
> 
> Parasite.



How many Arabs kill their own children and wives, jihadist sucker?
"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INf4-DRJlUs[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many Arab families have you helped destroy?



how many families destroyed by Arabs and Muslims, clown boy?

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Yemen Civil Wars
Iraq invades Kuwait
Kuwait expels 400,000 Palestinians
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I wouldn't pay much attention to this looser...Frank Zappa... he's probably stoned.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Jroc, "loser" takes 1 "o".

You guys are so uptight, you could use a nice joint.

Anyways, back to the topic.

*The Cost of Israel*

It shows how arrogant, violent and unable to learn from history Israelis are (not all Jews, most of them don't even live in Israel, and some even agree with me).


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Excellent response, genius!


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Yours or mine?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be in "Palestine," which you didn't know hasn't existed for 60 years?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Just waiting for you to leave first, voluntarily or by some Iranian thingamajig. Either way works.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Either way, you are too clueless to know that "Palestine" ceased to exist 60 years ago.  

D'oh!  

Sandbox time, kid


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Right after you stole all their land. DOH!!!!!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Right after you thought Palestine still exists, though, it doesnt  
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2995995-post24.html


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Still, the cost of israel is that douchers like you are defending them. That's gotta blow for Izzyael. certainly not making any more friends, lol.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Coming from the genius clueless that "Palestine" hasn't existed for 60 years  
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2995995-post24.html


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Then I guess the cost of Israel is no more Palestine?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Send us a postcard from "Palestine"  The Romans invented Palestine, so, you'll have to go to Italy.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> _It shows how arrogant, violent and unable to learn from history Israelis are_


Indeed, if jooze learned from history, they'd boot that arab fifth column out.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > _It shows how arrogant, violent and unable to learn from history Israelis are_
> ...



Jewbrews refuse to learn from history. Oh well...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Genius, after the sandbox, show us where Palestine is in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible and Quran.  

Take the whole weekend.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



3 books of fiction. Sorry, your argument just suffered an EPIC FAIL. Better luck next time.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Where is "Palestine" in Italy, since the Romans invented your Palestine.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



It's cool, you can stop laughing at yourself now. Go read the Torah, you need to hone up on your make believe world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Can you locate your mythical Palestine on a map of Rome, since the Romans invented Palestine?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Lord Sydenham, Hansard, House of Lords, 21 June 1922: "If we are going to admit claims on conquest thousands of years ago, the whole world will have to be turned upside down."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Lord Sydenham, Hansard, House of Lords, 21 June 1922: "If we are going to admit claims on conquest thousands of years ago, the whole world will have to be turned upside down."


----------



## Working Man (Nov 20, 2010)

With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior

Israel is for Israel, and isn't concerned that its insatiable wants and needs are hurting this country directly, and indirectly. Continuing to support Israel blindly is going to be a major factor in our country's demise. 

How much better could this country be if we stopped ALL foreign aid to Israel and invested it here in the US? Pollution control to help businesses stay in business while providing jobs here at home. Investing in green technology that will provide Americans jobs, but more importantly by helping green tech migrate us off of an oil based energy system. 

Israel would be less likely to piss off its neighbors if it knew that Uncle Sam wouldn't be there every time to back them up. In particular when Israel seems completely disregard human rights, and acts without any sign of guilt. Under our current policy, Israel can do what it wants without concern that its actions could lead to US sanctions, because there won't be any sanctions.  The Jewish lobby in the US is too powerful to allow any real penalties to be assessed. Murdering American's who are trying to expose Israel's demonic ways go unchallenged by our State Department.  Gee, I wonder why?

Americans are proving to be the people who are too dumb to know when they are being bent over and banged up the bung hole. Their priorities are selfish an are proving to be self defeating. 

I agree, this country will tumble within the next twenty years not because of outside forces, but by the lack of common sense by its citizens and an apathetic attitude.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior
> 
> Israel is for Israel, and isn't concerned that its insatiable wants and needs are hurting this country directly, and indirectly. Continuing to support Israel blindly is going to be a major factor in our country's demise.



You're not educated enough to know that Israel has a $200 billion economy and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey.  Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology.

Now, even you know.


----------



## Working Man (Nov 20, 2010)

With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior

Israel is for Israel, and isn't concerned that its insatiable wants and needs are hurting this country directly, and indirectly. Continuing to support Israel blindly is going to be a major factor in our country's demise. 

How much better could this country be if we stopped ALL foreign aid to Israel and invested it here in the US? Pollution control to help businesses stay in business while providing jobs here at home. Investing in green technology that will provide Americans jobs, but more importantly by helping green tech migrate us off of an oil based energy system. By stemming aid to Israel, I believe that another positive effect would be in the form of less terrorism being directed at the US.  We have not been honorable in our foreign affairs, and those groups who hate the US have linked us with Israel as though we are one. 

Israel would be less likely to piss off its neighbors if it knew that Uncle Sam wouldn't be there every time to back them up. In particular, when Israel seems to completely disregard human rights, and acts without any sign of guilt. Under our current policy, Israel can do what it wants without concern that its actions could lead to US sanctions,. Why? Because there won't be any sanctions.  The Jewish lobby in the US is too powerful to allow any real penalties to be assessed. Example: Murdering American citizens who are trying to expose Israel's demonic ways. These crimes go unchallenged by our State Department.  Gee, I wonder why?

Americans are proving to be the people who are too dumb to know when they are being bent over and banged up the bung hole. Their priorities are selfish an are proving to be self defeating. Other countries that used to rush to support the US, to remain on our "good side" are staying away when we solicit support. We are not a serious power any longer. 

I agree, this country will tumble within the next twenty years not because of outside forces, but by the lack of common sense by its citizens and an their apathetic attitudes.


----------



## Working Man (Nov 20, 2010)

With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior

Israel is for Israel, and isn't concerned that its insatiable wants and needs are hurting this country directly, and indirectly. Continuing to support Israel blindly is going to be a major factor in our country's demise. 

How much better could this country be if we stopped ALL foreign aid to Israel and invested it here in the US? Pollution control to help businesses stay in business while providing jobs here at home. Investing in green technology that will provide Americans jobs, but more importantly by helping green tech migrate us off of an oil based energy system. By stemming aid to Israel, I believe that another positive effect would be in the form of less terrorism being directed at the US.  We have not been honorable in our foreign affairs, and those groups who hate the US have linked us with Israel as though we are one. 

Israel would be less likely to piss off its neighbors if it knew that Uncle Sam wouldn't be there every time to back them up. In particular, when Israel seems to completely disregard human rights, and acts without any sign of guilt. Under our current policy, Israel can do what it wants without concern that its actions could lead to US sanctions,. Why? Because there won't be any sanctions.  The Jewish lobby in the US is too powerful to allow any real penalties to be assessed. Example: Murdering American citizens who are trying to expose Israel's demonic ways. These crimes go unchallenged by our State Department.  Gee, I wonder why?

Americans are proving to be the people who are too dumb to know when they are being bent over and banged up the bung hole. Their priorities are selfish an are proving to be self defeating. Other countries that used to rush to support the US, to remain on our "good side" are staying away when we solicit support. We are not a serious power any longer. 

I agree, this country will tumble within the next twenty years not because of outside forces, but by the lack of common sense by its citizens and and their apathetic attitudes.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> _With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior_


Who's talking.



Working Man said:


> _Israel is for Israel, and isn't concerned that its insatiable wants and needs are hurting this country directly, and indirectly. Continuing to support Israel blindly is going to be a major factor in our country's demise._


The US is for the US, and they aren't concerned that, its insatiable wants and needs are hurting Israel directly, and indirectly.




Working Man said:


> _How much better could this country be if we stopped ALL foreign aid to Israel and invested it here in the US?_


That would be violating the egyptian-israeli peace agreement, into which giving money to both had been built by Jimmy Carter, but cussing him for it is taboo - he's such a dear nobel asshole, after all. Besides, illegal aliens cost California alone three times the amount Israel gets in a year. Not a bull about it on these joo-bashin' boards, of course.






Working Man said:


> _Pollution control to help businesses stay in business while providing jobs here at home._


Shutting trucking down through bogus pollution control is hardly going to save businesses and provide jobs. Unless, the intent is to create an army of "pollution controllers".





Working Man said:


> _Investing in green technology that will provide Americans jobs, but more importantly by helping green tech migrate us off of an oil based energy system._


With obamanomics all investments are made abroad, of course, providing jobs for the chinese, et al.



Working Man said:


> _Israel would be less likely to piss off its neighbors if it knew that Uncle Sam wouldn't be there every time to back them up._


But how will we get nobel peace prizes? That sucks.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior[/url]



You're not educated enough to know that Israel has a $200 billion economy and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey. Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology.

Now, even you know.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior[/url]



Jews living on sovereign Jewish land, decreed by history and international law, are not settlers.

Your lesson for the day, gratis.  Don't you appreciate me?


----------



## Working Man (Nov 20, 2010)

You're not educated enough to know that Israel has a $200 billion economy and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey.  Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology.

Now, even you know.  [/QUOTE]

Yep, you are correct. Israel is a competitor of the US in many areas, and a master of using US funding to screw the US people with their own dollars.  US tax dollars that should be spent on programs here in the US, are instead given to Israel to 1) bolster the return rate of interest. We lose billions out of our economy in order to prop Israel up. 2) Us funding is used to give universities in Israel a leg up against our own colleges and educational systems. Our tech programs are cut, and eliminated because of lack of funding. This of course makes us less competitive in the world economy, and causes the need(?) to import college grads from the Middle East into our country to do the high tech jobs. 3) Our tax dollars are used to supply Israel with free weapon systems in which they improve and modify, at our expense. What do we get out of this? Nothing, Israel doesn't share its weapons improvements technologies with the US. We just get the bill, and the interest debt load to the Chinese.  

People can say that I am an anti semite. I am not, however I am not a big supporter of Israel since I would have to be less supportive of the US  to be so.  I just believe that we have been too generous to Israel, and for far too long. 

The US doesn't support many the activities demonstrated in Israel in other countries. So, I believe it is hypocritical to condemn others while we support it in Israel. Other countries are sick of this double standard, and so am I.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> You're not educated enough to know that Israel has a $200 billion economy and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey.  Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology.
> 
> Now, even you know.





> Yep, you are correct. Israel is a competitor of the US in many areas, and a master of using US funding to screw the US people with their own dollars.



You're so stupid, it's not even funny.  

Israel sharing its expertise with the US makes Israel an ally.

US/Israel space exploration partnership...
NASA - NASA Adds Israeli Technical Expertise to Lunar Science Research at Ames

US/Israel commerce partnership...
U.S. Chamber Launches U.S.-Israel Business Initiative | U.S. Chamber of Commerce

US/Israel military/medical partnership
IDF, US Army seek to coordinate medical-military R&D


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> _US tax dollars that should be spent on programs here in the US, are instead given to Israel_


Chinese money hardly qualifies as "US tax dollars", of course.


----------



## Working Man (Nov 20, 2010)

" Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology."

You sound like you believe that you are an expert on the subject. Since I don't know you, I will give you this benefit of doubt. However, my question to you is this, if Israel is a true Global Leader, why is it necessary for the US to prop up Israel's economy and to to provide military support to Israel?  One would think that the Israelis are now self sufficient, and no longer need huge infusions of US capital in order to sustain and grow.  Can the US taxpayer ever expect to be reimbursed by the people of Israel now that we are experiencing hard times here, and they are leading the world in so many areas?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> You're not educated enough to know that Israel has a $200 billion economy and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey.  Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology.
> 
> Now, even you know.





> US tax dollars that should be spent on programs here in the US



Israel contributes $15 billion each year to "US tax dollars" in the form of export purchases, making Israel one of the largest export markets in the world.

You're very uninformed, but you already knew that. 

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> " Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology."
> 
> You sound like you believe that you are an expert on the subject. Since I don't know you, I will give you this benefit of doubt. However, my question to you is this, if Israel is a true Global Leader, why is it necessary for the US to prop up Israel's economy and to to provide military support to Israel?  One would think that the Israelis are now self sufficient, and no longer need huge infusions of US capital in order to sustain and grow.  Can the US taxpayer ever expect to be reimbursed by the people of Israel now that we are experiencing hard times here, and they are leading the world in so many areas?



I am an "expert" on the subject.  You, not so much.

US foreign aid to Israel is strictly military, it is not economic aid.   Given Israel is surrounded by 400 million crazed jihadists, Israel needs a strong military


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Working Man said:
> 
> 
> > " Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology."
> ...



Yes, but if the Izzyael economy is so strong, why don't you pay for your own military?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Working Man said:
> ...



Because, genius, the US wants to provide military assistance to the only democracy in the Middle East and America's closest and most reliable ally.

Now, you know.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Are you so dense that you can't answer a simple question? Why does Izzyael need a handout?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Those with functioning brains understand.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Working Man said:


> " Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology."
> 
> You sound like you believe that you are an expert on the subject. Since I don't know you, I will give you this benefit of doubt. However, my question to you is this, if Israel is a true Global Leader, why is it necessary for the US to prop up Israel's economy and to to provide military support to Israel?  One would think that the Israelis are now self sufficient, and no longer need huge infusions of US capital in order to sustain and grow.  Can the US taxpayer ever expect to be reimbursed by the people of Israel now that we are experiencing hard times here, and they are leading the world in so many areas?



You're either retarded or just stupid.  I just explained to you Israel receives no economic aid from the US.

I'm using simple language so even a simpleton can understand.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So if you understand why izzyrael needs a handout, then just say it, otherwise we'll have to assume that you don't know.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> _Why does Izzyael need a handout?_


Because Jimmy Carter loves arabs, of course.


----------



## Jos (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Working Man said:
> 
> 
> > " Israel is a global leader in everything from information technology to biotech to pharma to solar power and electrical transportation to nanotechnology, chemicals, medical devices, agriculture and military technology."
> ...



Since 1974, Israel has received nearly $100 billion in assistance, including three special aid packages. The first followed the signing of the Israel-Egypt peace treaty and Israel's withdrawal from the Sinai. The redeployment of Israeli forces and rebuilding of air bases in the Negev cost $5 billion. To partially compensate for this sacrifice, Israel received $3 billion ($2.2 billion of which was in the form of high-interest loans) in U.S. aid in 1979.

The second special package was approved in 1985, following a severe economic crisis in Israel, which sent inflation rates soaring as high as 445 percent. The $1.5 billion in emergency assistance-disbursed in two installments, in 1985 and 1986-was provided as part of Israel's economic stabilization program, which was implemented under the guidance of the U.S.-Israel Joint Economic Development Group (JEDG).

An extraordinary package was approved in 1996 to help Israel fight terrorism. Israel is to receive a total of $100 million, divided equally between fiscal years 1996 and 1997. 
U.S. Aid To Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Working Man said:
> ...



The US pissed aways $1 TRILLION on the Arab Muslim trash in Iraq and $120 BILLION each year on the Arab Muslim cockroaches in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Egypt and Jordan.

Meanwhile, Israel purchases $15 BILLION each year in US products, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Izzyrael STILL needs handout from us. That's ok, we give to the poor.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Working Man said:
> ...



Ho Say is uneducated and unable to discern the distinction between military and economic aid.

Israel receives no economic aid.  All US aid is earmarked for military use.

Ho Say, now, you now, mariposa.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jos said:


> _Since 1974, Israel has received nearly $100 billion in assistance, including three special aid packages. The first followed the signing of the Israel-Egypt peace treaty and Israel's withdrawal from the Sinai._


Cool, at last we learn that, James Carter did that and gave some to egyptians too.





Jos said:


> _The redeployment of Israeli forces and rebuilding of air bases in the Negev cost $5 billion. To partially compensate for this sacrifice, Israel received $3 billion ($2.2 billion of which was in the form of high-interest loans) in U.S. aid in 1979._


So, what about paying the piper do we not understand?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



A handout is a handout, you don't give a bum $10 and tell him: spend it on food.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...




Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports to Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 
Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## glew (Nov 20, 2010)

Wonder why the libs get themselves into a fit over Israel?  It almost seems that they support Theocracy and the systematic abuse of non-muslims, women, and other muslims that don't believe with enough gusto.  Would they like themselves and the US better if we declared ourselves a Christian theocracy and persecuted all non-christians?  If we took the Old Testament literally and killed all gay people?...wait...Muslims do that right now...bad example...I find the inconsistency, and hypocracy, of liberals and progressives offensive and will never stop fighting the cancer that they try to spread


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

glew said:


> Wonder why the libs get themselves into a fit over Israel?  It almost seems that they support Theocracy and the systematic abuse of non-muslims, women, and other muslims that don't believe with enough gusto.  Would they like themselves and the US better if we declared ourselves a Christian theocracy and persecuted all non-christians?  If we took the Old Testament literally and killed all gay people?...wait...Muslims do that right now...bad example...I find the inconsistency, and hypocracy, of liberals and progressives offensive and will never stop fighting the cancer that they try to spread



Israel is the only country in the Middle East where all sexual orientations haveequal rights, including civil ceremonies and gays in the military.

Homosexuality in Iran, Saudi Arabia and Yemen is a capital offense punishable by death


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Warren Buffett...


> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

glew said:


> Wonder why the libs get themselves into a fit over Israel?  It almost seems that they support Theocracy and the systematic abuse of non-muslims, women, and other muslims that don't believe with enough gusto.  Would they like themselves and the US better if we declared ourselves a Christian theocracy and persecuted all non-christians?  If we took the Old Testament literally and killed all gay people?...wait...Muslims do that right now...bad example...I find the inconsistency, and hypocracy, of liberals and progressives offensive and will never stop fighting the cancer that they try to spread


Speaking of cancer...have you noticed how Jews, Muslims and Christians trace their particular systems of faith and worship to a bronze-age psychopath who hates queers, adultery and women more than chattel slavery?

Do you find that offensive?

Or conservative?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why the libs get themselves into a fit over Israel?  It almost seems that they support Theocracy and the systematic abuse of non-muslims, women, and other muslims that don't believe with enough gusto.  Would they like themselves and the US better if we declared ourselves a Christian theocracy and persecuted all non-christians?  If we took the Old Testament literally and killed all gay people?...wait...Muslims do that right now...bad example...I find the inconsistency, and hypocracy, of liberals and progressives offensive and will never stop fighting the cancer that they try to spread
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 23, 2010)

Are You religious?

Or pure capitalist?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why the libs get themselves into a fit over Israel?  It almost seems that they support Theocracy and the systematic abuse of non-muslims, women, and other muslims that don't believe with enough gusto.  Would they like themselves and the US better if we declared ourselves a Christian theocracy and persecuted all non-christians?  If we took the Old Testament literally and killed all gay people?...wait...Muslims do that right now...bad example...I find the inconsistency, and hypocracy, of liberals and progressives offensive and will never stop fighting the cancer that they try to spread
> ...



Chomsky says what?

Chomsky Sucks



> Noam Chomsky is Gnome Crapsky
> Stalinist, Sociopath, Dingleberry
> Ha Ha Ha, Hee Hee HeeI'm the laughing gnome and you can't catch me
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

*The Cost of Israel*

WWIII, and it's already started.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are You religious?
> 
> Or pure capitalist?



You =  unsuccessful, uneducated, impoverished loser


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are You religious?
> ...



You =  religious loser


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *The Cost of Israel*
> 
> WWIII, and it's already started.



I would say your right, that is the cost of defending freedom and giving our children a chance in life.

Israel was a front line fight in the Cold War, now thats over, Islam is getting rich, Arabs now can continue the fight for Islam to rise as "Allah's will".

Israel still at the front of the fight for freedom and liberty.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper.. 


> As I said on the 60th anniversary of its founding, the State of Israel appeared as a light, in a world emerging from deep darkness. Against all odds, that light has not been extinguished. It burns bright, upheld by the universal principles of all civilized nations  freedom, democracy, justice.


Excerpt: Harper's speech on Israel, anti-Semitism


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm from Canada, Stephen Harper is a 100% jackass.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> I'm from Canada, Stephen Harper is a 100% jackass.



Seems you're the jackass, jackass.  Do you rent yourself out for pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey at parties?

*Poll: Harper Best Choice For Prime Minister*
Harper best choice for prime minister: poll


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Canada, Stephen Harper is a 100% jackass.
> ...



The same thing was said of Obama.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Obama has more reputational points than you.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Canada, Stephen Harper is a 100% jackass.
> ...



Seems you know nothing, you from Canada?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Must be hard to play pin-the-tail-on-the donkey with you given your face looks like your ass, right, sock puppet?


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



And you've never even been to Canada I bet. So, ipso facto, you a know-nuthin'.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



And, I'll bet you were dropped on your head as a child.  Intentionally, no doubt.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Still the cost of Israel in Canada is that I have to listen to all the Israel apologists calling everyone else an anti-semite. It's repetitive and boring.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Still the cost of Israel in Canada is that I have to listen to all the Israel apologists calling everyone else an anti-semite. It's repetitive and boring.



Shouldn't you be out oppressing your aboriginal population, stupid little boy?


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Still the cost of Israel in Canada is that I have to listen to all the Israel apologists calling everyone else an anti-semite. It's repetitive and boring.
> ...



How does your response relate to the cost of israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



What's the cost of oppressing your aboriginals in apartheid Canada, stupid little boy?
"End The Segregation In Canada"


> At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.


The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 Still no answer for me? What an inbred jewboy. I hope you're near ground zero when the iranian nuke goes off.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



I hope your apartheid Canada stops oppressing your aboriginals, psycho boiiiyyy

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

The cost of israel is that they were responsible for WWII and now WWIII.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> The cost of israel is that they were responsible for WWII and now WWIII.



Say hi to your sock puppet Frank Zapper Crapper, psycho loser.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> The cost of israel is that they were responsible for WWII and now WWIII.



How's that Canadian apartheid, motherf'er?  

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of israel is that they were responsible for WWII and now WWIII.
> ...



Nothing like izrael being responsible for WWII & WWIII.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



What's your next sock puppet, Frank Zapper Crapper?  Take your mental illness meds, psycho boyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 25, 2010)

"QARAWAT BANI HASSAN, West Bank -- The Israeli army on Wednesday destroyed a farm road built as part of a Palestinian campaign to assist residents, an apparent attempt to limit Palestinian efforts to extend their reach in the West Bank.

"Residents said the road allowed them to reach their fields in a valley near the hilltop village and haul out their harvests with cars instead of the donkey carts they used in the past."

Remember to say thanks to Harry Truman for taking that $2million Zionist bribe in 1948.

What a fucking turkey...

Israeli military...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "QARAWAT BANI HASSAN, West Bank -- The Israeli army on Wednesday destroyed a farm road built as part of a Palestinian campaign to assist residents, an apparent attempt to limit Palestinian efforts to extend their reach in the West Bank.



*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*


> The so-called pro-Palestinian junta on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> ...


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> ...


Yahoo! Groups


Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> ...


Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

$1.99 at Walmart.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> $1.99 at Walmart.



$200 billion GDP.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > $1.99 at Walmart.
> ...



I think Walmart is more than that!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Clearly, you do not...think.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



We should sell Israel back to the arab, how much would you guys pay for it?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



You should take your schizophrenia meds.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I'd trade you Israel for 12 enchiladas, but you'd have to know what they are first.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Israel's biggest export: Advanced information technology
Mexico's biggest export: Drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

So if Israel is so rich, why they not pay the arabs for their land?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> So if Israel is so rich, why they not pay the arabs for their land?



Why you so ignorant, Pedro?  Why May-hee-co only export drugs and illegal aliens?


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > So if Israel is so rich, why they not pay the arabs for their land?
> ...



I'll tell you why since you don't know: because you can't separate a heeb from its money.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Pedro, please stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I thought Israelis got their drugs from the Lebanese. And don't you have walls and checkpoints so that "illegal aliens" don't sneak in (to blow you up)?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Pedro, please stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> I thought Israelis got their drugs from the Lebanese. And don't you have walls and checkpoints so that "illegal aliens" don't sneak in (to blow you up)?



Israel: Among the 15 best countries in the world to live in.
Mexico: #98  
Stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 what a wet burrito fart you are.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Pedro, stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens

UN: Mexico one of the worst countries to live in.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



It's illegal drugs and Mexican aliens, you fucking wet bagel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



UN: Israel among the 15 best places to live in the world.
Mexico: #98

Pedro, stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

At least Mexico doesn't cost the US money like Israel does, we can make our own money.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> At least Mexico doesn't cost the US money like Israel does, we can make our own money.



UN: Israel among the 15 best places to live in the world
Mexico: #98 

Pedro, no mas Mexican drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > At least Mexico doesn't cost the US money like Israel does, we can make our own money.
> ...



If Israel is such a great place and Mexico so shitty, why are there no Mexicans living in Israel but plenty of jews in Mexico?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



UN: Israel among the 15 best countries to live in the world.
Mexico: #98  

Pedro, no mas Mexican drugs and illegal aliens, por favor


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Why do more people around the world hate jews than hate Mexicans?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Pedro, no mas Mexican drugs and illegal aliens, por favor


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Israel: Microprocessors 
Mexico: Drugs, illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

At least we don't cause airliners to crash into office towers.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> At least we don't cause airliners to crash into office towers.



UN: Israel among the 15 best countries to live in the world.
Mexico: #98 

Pedro, no mas Mexican drugs and illegal aliens, por favor


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > At least we don't cause airliners to crash into office towers.
> ...





> Israel among the 15 best countries to live in the world.



Right behind France,
>
>
>
France!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > _Israel among the 15 best countries to live in the world._
> ...


Palistaniards should *seriously* consider moving over there, of course, and the EU should lend Israel all assistance in that humanitarian undertaking, both, politically and financially.


----------



## Working Man (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




The bottom line, why does Israel need monetary aid from the US if they are doing so well? Why is the US the only country that allows itself to be extorted out of billions of dollars? Why does Israel need military aid if its weapon systems are so superior to ours?

It is true, that the US Congress, and Senate is comprised by many spineless assholes who fist have to clear each piece of legislation with AIPAC. 

Israel is more like a parasite than an ally. With allies like Israel, who needs Jihadist crotch bombers?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Working Man said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Why do you ask such idiotic questions?  Are you retarded or just stupid.

The ISraelis give the US $15 billion in export purchases.  Is that extortion, shit for brains?  The Israelis provide the US critical antiterrorism intelgence and military assistance that protects your fat ass.  Is that extortion, freak?

If you had a decent job, you wouldn't even think about foreign aid to Israel, loser


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2010)

Working Man said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Israel has always lived on the mooch.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Working Man said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



*New York Times: Israel, Silicon Valley of the Middle East *


> Jews are a famously accomplished group. They make up 0.2 percent of the world population, but 54 percent of the world chess champions, 27 percent of the Nobel physics laureates and 31 percent of the medicine laureates. Jews make up 2 percent of the U.S. population, but 21 percent of the Ivy League student bodies, 26 percent of the Kennedy Center honorees, 37 percent of the Academy Award-winning directors, 38 percent of those on a recent Business Week list of leading philanthropists, 51 percent of the Pulitzer Prize winners for nonfiction.
> 
> *Tel Aviv has become one of the world's foremost entrepreneurial hot spots. Israel has more high-tech start-ups per capita than any other nation on earth, by far. It leads the world in civilian research-and-development spending per capita. It ranks second behind the U.S. in the number of companies listed on the Nasdaq. Israel, with seven million people, attracts as much venture capital as France and Germany combined.*


The Tel Aviv cluster - Sun Sentinel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Working Man said:
> ...



I hear that Intel is on land owned by a Palestinian. 

I bet they are stiffing him on the rent.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



What does all that blabber have to do with stiffing a Palestinian on the rent?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 27, 2010)

"The United States Embassy in Tel Aviv has informed the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem that the whistle-blowing website WikiLeaks was planning on releasing hundreds of thousands of American diplomatic cables, some of which might deal with Israel-America relations."

Israel, US tense...


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry but I've lived in Israel, and I wouldn't go back, I missed a bus that was blown up two blocks away.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Sorry but I've lived in Israel, and I wouldn't go back, I missed a bus that was blown up two blocks away.



There are more Muzzies in France than in Israel, stinky French boy.  Get a job and take a bath, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 29, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Or maybe a quick trip down memory lane to Palestine or Mesopotamia?

How about Babylon: The Sequel?

"The phase of the dual centers, *Palestine* and Mesopotamia, from the first 'Return from Babylon' (537 BC) until about AD 500. It is characterized by the existence of these two autonomous Jewish societies, both based primarily on agriculture, on which the 'Jewish religion', as previously elaborated in priestly and scribal circles, was imposed by the force and authority of the Persian empire. 

"The Old Testament Book of Ezra contains an account of the activities of Ezra the priest, 'a ready scribe in the law of Moses', who was empowered by King Artaxerxes I of Persia to 'set magistrates and judges' over the Jews of Palestine, so that '*whosoever will not do the law of thy God*, and the law of the king, let judgment be executed speedily upon him, whether it be unto death, or to banishment, or to confiscation of goods, or to imprisonment:2 

"And in the Book of Nehemiah &#8211; cupbearer to King Artaxerxes who was appointed Persian governor of Judea, with even greater powers - we see to what extent foreign (nowadays one would say 'imperialist') *coercion was instrumental in imposing the Jewish religion, with lasting results.*

Good to know some things never seem to change.

Like the Jewish religion's dependence upon coercion...

Jewish Religion, Jewish History


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Good to know some things never seem to change.
> 
> Like the Jewish religion's dependence upon coercion...



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 30, 2010)

"The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (*587 BC*) and the Babylonian exile. (Much of the Old Testament is concerned with this period, although most major books of the Old Testament, including the Pentateuch as we know it, were actually composed after that date.) Socially, these ancient Jewish kingdoms were quite similar to the *neighboring kingdoms of Palestine* and Syria;..."

Palestine?
587 BCE??
"Princeton"???

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (*587 BC*) and the Babylonian exile.ifamericansknew.org



BOGUS website.  Tsk tsk


----------



## US1945 (Dec 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> United States International Trade Commission[/url]
> 
> Thus, Israel is not just America's closest and most reliable ally, Israel is a lucrative one.
> ...



1/4 of the u.s casualties was caused by iran
which mean more then 1000 u.s  Soldiers died because of iran


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (587 BCe) and the Babylonian exile. (Much of the Old Testament is concerned with this period, although most major books of the Old Testament, including the Pentateuch as we know it, were actually composed after that date.) Socially, these ancient Jewish kingdoms were quite similar to the neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria;..." Palestine? 587 BCE??_


Nonexistent, of course. Generally, if some joo's an idiot, he/she gathers quite a non-jooish following, the reps of which outdo said joo in idiocy.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 1, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (587 BCe) and the Babylonian exile. (Much of the Old Testament is concerned with this period, although most major books of the Old Testament, including the Pentateuch as we know it, were actually composed after that date.) Socially, these ancient Jewish kingdoms were quite similar to the neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria;..." Palestine? 587 BCE??_
> ...



 Thats funny!


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoken like true Jews and idiots.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Spoken like true Jews and idiots.



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.



US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291306085&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Whenever one sees George post, simply google the premise with Chomksy Lies and the truth is right there, George is mimicking and repeating the words of Chomsky the liar. People are pretty stupid when they quote chomsky

The Middle-East Conflict: 10 Noam Chomsky Lies About the Arab-Israeli Peace Process



> 1) The Lie: &#8220;the policies of Hamas are more forthcoming and more conducive to a peaceful settlement than those of the United States or Israel&#8230; There is a long-standing international
> consensus that goes back over thirty years that there should be a two-state political settlement
> on the international border&#8230; Hamas is willing to accept that as a long-term truce.&#8221;
> 
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Spoken like true Jews and idiots._


Chomskin and his flock.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

US1945 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israelis purchased $20 BILLION in American products last year, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets in the world.
> ...


Which really means all US and Iraqi dead, maimed, displaced and jailed were caused by a pair of US draft dodgers named Dick and Dubya.

I'm sure the money had nothing to do with it.

Just like Jerusalem.


----------



## bag (Dec 2, 2010)

39 pages of BULLS**T, and one wonders why the US supports Isreal.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

bag said:


> 39 pages of BULLS**T, and one wonders why the US supports Isreal.



Because, the US supports democracies, such as Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> US1945 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Alcohol destroys brain cells.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> bag said:
> 
> 
> > 39 pages of BULLS**T, and one wonders why the US supports Isreal.
> ...


And Egypt.
And Saudi Arabia.
And Iraq.

But only Israel gets $7 million per day from the US taxpayers fighting foreclosures and impending homelessness.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > bag said:
> ...



All dictatorships, dummy.  Israel is the only democracy in the Middle East.



> But only Israel gets $7 million per day from the US taxpayers fighting foreclosures and impending homelessness.



Israel gives the US $15 billon/year in export purchases.  You just buy gay porn.  

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports {to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 
Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## bag (Dec 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> bag said:
> 
> 
> > 39 pages of BULLS**T, and one wonders why the US supports Isreal.
> ...



i was being sarcastic marco, haha.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Aid to Israel, I just checked and I see no aid going to Israel. 

I also saw no link in this thread showing aid going to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 3, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Aid to Israel, I just checked and I see no aid going to Israel.
> 
> I also saw no link in this thread showing aid going to Israel.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssGZiADiw10[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Aid to Israel, I just checked and I see no aid going to Israel.
> ...


----------



## Mrs Missus (Dec 3, 2010)

The only aid Israel needs is help swatting the flies the muslims bring around.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrs Missus said:


> The only aid Israel needs is help swatting the flies the muslims bring around.



Heh heh, 400 million Mooslims in the Middle East creates a lot of flies and that doesn't even count the camel's flies.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought someone could easily link to the source, I guess the anti-semitics are just spewing propaganda they learn from the anti-american-chomsky, chomsky does not use a source so its not surprising those that echo chomsky's calling have no source as well.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

This mistake on your part is thinking what you write is worth reading:

Congress Watch: Aid to Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> This mistake on your part is thinking what you write is worth reading:
> 
> /wrmea.org



BOGUS website, jihadist.  

Now, go to mosque and prostrate yourself to your pagan moon god allah, loser!


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Still shilling for Bibi?

Don't forget to swallow.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Still shilling for Bibi?
> 
> Don't forget to swallow.



Mahomet was a child molester.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Spamming for Bibi?

How's the pay?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Spamming for Bibi?
> 
> How's the pay?



Mahomet was a child molester.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> This mistake on your part is thinking what you write is worth reading:
> 
> Congress Watch: Aid to Israel



More from the Chomsky worshiper Georgee, its too simple to show the hatred as a simply lie. All I do, when Georgee does post something other than a rant is look up the premise or key word with Chomsky lies and I find dozens of people who use facts and source material to expose Chomsky as a dirty, filthy, liar.

Not to beat a dead horse like Chomsky, here is a link from another source.

F L A M E : Israel and the United States: Is Israel an asset or a burden to our country?



> Gen. George Keagan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, stated publicly that Israel is worth five CIAs, with regard to intelligence passed to our country. He also stated that the yearly $3.0 billion that Israel received in military assistance was worth $50 to $60 billion in intelligence, R&D savings, and Soviet weapons systems captured and transferred to the Pentagon. In contrast to our commitments in Korea, Japan, Germany, and other parts, not a single American serviceperson needs to be stationed in Israel. Considering that the cost of one serviceperson per year  including backup and infrastructure  is estimated to be about $200,000, and assuming a minimum contingent of 25,000 troops, the cost savings to the United States on that score alone is on the order of $5 billion a year.
> 
> Israel effectively secures NATOs southeastern flank. Its superb harbor, its outstanding military installations, the air and sea lift capabilities, and the trained manpower to maintain sophisticated equipment are readily at hand in Israel. It is the only country that makes itself available to the United States in any contingency. Yes, Israel is not a burden, but a tremendous asset to the United States.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 3, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

"*America's giant Holocaust claims fraud - more than just a blip?*

"The scam that defrauded the conference of $43 million earmarked for Holocaust survivors was not just a matter of a few bad apples.

"You could almost say it was a crime without victims.

"Sure, *$43 million were stolen over the last 16 years* through false claims submitted to two funds run by the Claims Conference, the main organization that administers reparations to Jewish Holocaust survivors.

"And granted, six present and former employees of the organization were at the center of the scam, including the man in charge of overseeing both funds.

But hey, according to Greg Schneider, executive vice president of the Claims Conference, 'it's less than one percent of funds distributed under those programs' and no authentic Holocaust survivor received less because of the scam. 

"Well, that's okay then." 

America's giant Holocaust...


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*America's giant Holocaust claims fraud - more than just a blip?*
> 
> "The scam that defrauded the conference of $43 million earmarked for Holocaust survivors was not just a matter of a few bad apples.
> 
> ...



Did you miss the other thread Chomskyite, there is a thread you just posted in on this topic

diary of an anti-chomskyite: Chomskyites vs. anti-Chomskyites in Israel



> Chomskyite Hypocrisy on Parade
> FrontPageMag has a terrific little expose of the dirtiest little secret of Leftist academia: they're all overpaid, materialistic prima donnas.
> 
> Care to hear Noam Chomsky skewer America's soulless, capitalist wealth and privilege? It will set you back $12,000, roughly one-fourth of the average MIT student's tuition. And Chomsky's leftist academics-in-arms have similarly immodest asking prices. Take Princeton's resident race baiter, Cornel West. With an official per-lecture fee of $15,000 plus first-class traveling expenses, West ranks among the priciest academics. Recently he spoke at Denver U. for $35,000. For one hour.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

"Only 30% of the population are aware that military spending is the largest item on the Federal budget, and few of those know its scale or its purpose. 

"Over a quarter think foreign aid is the biggest item. 

"In fact, it is barely detectable. The U.S. has the most miserly record among the developed countries. 

"The record is even worse if we exclude the parts intended to enhance U.S. control over Middle East energy reserves, 'aid' to Israel, Egypt, and Turkey. 

"By far the largest per capita component goes to a rich country, Israel -- *artificially rich, because of the completely unparalleled flow of foreign capital including not just 'aid' but also tax-deductible contributions that are used to maintain the sharp divisions between first- and second-class citizens*, and (despite disclaimers) for the joint U.S.-Israel project of incorporating the bulk of the occupied territories within the eventual state of Israel. 

"Eliminate that, and U.S. aid virtually vanishes -- putting aside its character and effects." 

Rollback


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Only 30% of the population are aware that military spending is the largest item on the Federal budget, and few of those know its scale or its purpose.
> 
> chomsky



Chomsky is a language teacher, not an authority on military spending.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

Chomsky is the eighth most widely quoted *author* of all time.

You?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Chomsky is the eighth most widely quoted *author* of all time.
> 
> You?



Chomsky is a language teacher, end of story.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2010)

You spam.

Whose credibility is greater?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You spam.
> 
> Whose credibility is greater?



I'm infinitely more knowledgeable of Middle East affairs than Chomsky.  Chomsky is a language teacher.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2010)

How many books have you published on the Middle East?

How many have you read?

Chomsky's Wiki

Yours?


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many books have you published on the Middle East?
> 
> How many have you read?
> 
> ...



I have and read over 100, how about you, on Israel or pertaining to, my library has over 1000 books. How about a photo of your references


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Chomsky is the eighth most widely quoted *author* of all time.
> 
> You?



If you tell the most lies about history, chances are you will be quoted the most as well. 

 Paul Bogdanor quotes Chomsky 200 times in this piece

http://www.paulbogdanor.com/200chomskylies.pdf



> The Lie:  Israel and Jordan were acting in accord with a secret agreement to partition
> Palestine in 1947-8, both of them regarding the Palestinian leadership as a primary enemy.
> 230
> The Truth: The Zionists told Jordans King Abdallah that we could not promise to help his
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many books have you published on the Middle East?
> 
> How many have you read?
> 
> ...



Chomsky is a language teacher, not an expert on the Middle East.   Books of fiction have always had an audience


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 7, 2010)

What makes you an expert on the Middle East?

Imaginary degrees from "Princeton"

Chomsky is clear on the true cost of Israel to the US citizen and the profound ignorance most Americans have about the background of the Israeli-Palestinian dispute:

From:The Cost of Israel (P.5) 

"Next comes the cost of Israel to the international prestige and credibility of the United States. Americans seem constantly astounded at our foreign policy failures in the Middle East. 

"This stems from a profound ignorance of the background of the Israeli-Palestinian dispute, which in turn results from a reluctance by the mainstream U.S. media to present these facts objectively.

"Toward the end of the 19th century when political Zionism was created  in Europe, Jews were a tiny fraction of the population of the Holy Land, much of which was heavily cultivated and thickly populated, and certainly not a desert waiting to be reclaimed by outsiders.

"Even in 1947, after half a century of Zionist immigration and an influx of Jewish refugees from Hitler, Jews still constituted only one third of the population of the British Mandate of Palestine. 

"*Only seven percent of the land was Jewish-owned*. 

"Yet when the United Nations partitioned Palestine in that year, the Jewish state-to-be received 53 percent and the Arab state-to-be received only 47 percent of the land. Jerusalem was to remain separate under international supervision, a "corpus seperatum" in the words of the United Nations.

"One of the myths that many Americans still believe is that the initial war between the Arabs and Israelis broke out on May 15, 1948 when the British withdrew and military units from Egypt, Jordan, Iraq and Syria entered Palestine, allegedly because the Arabs had rejected a partition plan that the Israelis accepted..."

In fact the war began when the UN announced its partition plan and both Jews and Arabs began seeking ways to enhance/defend their respective states.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes you an expert on the Middle East?
> 
> Imaginary degrees from "Princeton"



Alcoholics often suffer from lack of self esteem.  What is it this morning, gin or vodka?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Only seven percent of the land was Jewish-owned[/]. *


*

Wrong, again, uneducated one.  

After collapse of the Ottoman Empire in World War I, the Ottoman Turks surrendered control over "Palestine" which was transferred to the Jews with adoption of the San Remo Resolution by the Allies and the unanimous ratification of the Palestine Mandate by the League of Nations who established Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

51 members of the League of Nations and WW I Allies Great Britain, France, Italy and Japan, and both Houses of the US Congress, recognized "Palestine" as the Jewish homeland. 

Stop whining, sissy boy*


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "*Only seven percent of the land was Jewish-owned[/]. *
> ...


*

There is a bit of truth in this post, 7% of the land was sold directly to the Jews by the Arabs. the ability to sell this land to Jews shows that Palestine was un-developed, neglected, in need of development.*


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 8, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> In fact the war began when the UN announced its partition plan and both Jews and Arabs began seeking ways to enhance/defend their respective states.



Er, wrong.  The war broke out in 1920 when Arab mobs began massacring Jews.

Actually, the war first broke out 1400 years ago when Muhammad ethnically cleansed Arabia of its Jewish population, including beheading 1000 Banu Qurayza Jews, for not signing on to his sick cult.

Your lesson for the day.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes you an expert on the Middle East?
> 
> Imaginary degrees from "Princeton"
> 
> ...



1000 books in my personal library. 

Chomsky, Chomsky, Chomsky, Chomsky, Chomsky.

I lose, George is the expert because he links to thee most quoted man of all time, Chomsky.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 8, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you an expert on the Middle East?
> ...



Ironic that George cites Chomsky, a language teacher, and George has such diffculty forming a coherent sentence.  

Must be the residual effects of the alcoholism.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2010)

"..., among other things, *a rebellion against the Jewish religion*. 

"*It was born in sin  the sin of secular nationalism, which had swept through Europe after the French revolution*.

"Zionism rebelled against the Halakha (religious law) which forbade Jews to 'ascend' to the holy country en masse. According to the religious myth, God exiled the Jews from the country in retribution for their sins, and only God had the right to bring them back. 

"Because of this, practically all the important rabbis  both the Hassidim and their opponents - cursed the founders of Zionism. (Needless to say, these curses  some of them very juicy ones  do not appear in Israeli schoolbooks.)

"Before all the international inquiries preceding the establishment of the state, delegations of Orthodox Jews appeared in order to oppose the Zionist delegations.

"But David Ben-Gurion, who refused to wear a kippah even at funerals (where most atheists do wear kippahs as a gesture towards the beliefs of others) thought that it was worthwhile to get the Orthodox to join his government coalition. 

"Therefore he promised them to free a few hundred Yeshiva (religious seminary) students from military duty and to pay for their studies and upkeep, so that they would not be obliged to work for a living."

Care to craft a few coherent sentences on the future costs to the state of Israel from Ben-Gurion's promise?

Original Sin


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "..., among other things, *a rebellion against the Jewish religion*.
> 
> "*It was born in sin  the sin of secular nationalism, which had swept through Europe after the French revolution[/].*


*

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper... 



All of my life, Israel has been a symbol of the triumph of hope and faith.  After 1945, our battered world desperately needed to be lifted out of post-war darkness and despair.  After so much pain and suffering, humanity needed comfort and optimism.  After so much death and destruction, we needed renewal.  The renewal of the dream of a better and more civilized world.  We needed to be inspired and it was the Jewish people who suffered most who provided that inspiration. 

By their example, they led the world back to the light.  From shattered Europe and other countries, near and far, the descendants of Abrhahan, Isaac and Jacob made their way home.  Their pilgramage was the culmination of a 2000 year dream it is a tribute to the unquenchable human aspiration for freedom and a testament to the indominable spirit of the Jewish People.  

In the 60 years that followed, Israel blossomed into one of the most successful countries on Earth.  A land of ingenuity and enterprise, an oasis of agricultural genius, a wellspring of fine art and high culture, a model of democracy, Israel is truly the miracle in the desert.

But, the source of Israel's strength and success is its commitment to the universal values of all civilized people, freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law.  Soon, I hope to have the opportunity to travel to Israel to see the miracle with my own eyes.  To see how millions of people from all over the Earth with their countless different languages and traditions came together to build a modern, prosperous, vibrant democratic country.  

I want to see first hand what the survivors of the Holocaust and their descendants have accomplished for theirs is truly an achievement of resilience and renewal unsurpassed in the annals of human history. Considering how far Israel has come in so short a time, in the face of such seemingly insurmountable odds, I can foresee no dark force, no matter how strong, that could succeed in dimming the light of freedom and democracy that shines from within Israel.
		
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWhpWHeI6-U[/ame]*


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _It was born in sin  the sin of secular nationalism, which had swept through Europe after the French revolution._


Poor Egypt, the "sin of secular nationalism". Dumbass Avnery, the "sin of ...". Typical.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you an expert on the Middle East?
> ...


Eighth most quoted author of all time.
Only living human being on a top ten list that starts with the Bible.
Plato, Shakespeare, Freud, Marx, Chaucer, Cicero, Chomsky.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



IUn 40 years, Chomsky never quoted in the news sections of the NY Times, Washington Post, Time or Newsweek magazines, nor on ABC, BBC, CBS, CNN, NBC nor ever consulted by the White House, US Congress, US State Dept or US Defense Dept


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Maybe that is why all of the above are losing credibility.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Says the one who knows goats.  You even put your buddy george in there. One too many?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Chomsky the language teacher.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYtvb8OW_cg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Former Prime Minister of Spain Jose Maria Aznar:  Israel The Land Of Democracy And Freedom  *


> *We cannot forget that Israel is the Wests best ally in a turbulent region.  The state of Israel was created by a decision of the UN. Its legitimacy, therefore, should not be in question. Israel is a nation with deeply rooted democratic institutions. It is a dynamic and open society that has repeatedly excelled in culture, science and technology.  Owing to its roots, history, and values, Israel is a fully fledged Western nation. Indeed, it is a normal Western nation, but one confronted by abnormal circumstances.
> What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israels right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israels legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israels vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.*
> 
> *Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.  The real threats to regional stability, however, are to be found in the rise of a radical Islamism which sees Israels destruction as the fulfillment of its religious destiny and, simultaneously in the case of Iran, as an expression of its ambitions for regional hegemony. Both phenomena are threats that affect not only Israel, but also the wider West and the world at large.*
> ...



Republicans Abroad


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2010)

*The Cost of Israel's War on Children*:

"Israeli police have been criticized over their treatment of hundreds of Palestinian children, some as young as seven, arrested and interrogated on suspicion of stone throwing in East Jerusalem.

"In the past year, criminal investigations have been opened against more than 1,200 Palestinian minors in Jerusalem on stone-throwing charges, according to police statistics gathered by the Association of Civil Rights in Israel (ACRI).  

"That was nearly twice the number of children arrested last year in the much larger Palestinian territory of the West Bank.

"Most of the arrests have occurred in the Silwan district, close to Jerusalem's Old City, where 350 extremist Jewish settlers have set up several heavily guarded illegal enclaves among 50,000 Palestinian residents"

How many Arab children currently rot in Jew jails?

Why do US tax dollars fund organized child abuse.

Jonathon Cook


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2010)

The Cost of Israel ?

I can get it for you wholesale.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *The Cost of Israel's War on Children*:
> 
> "Israeli police have been criticized over their treatment of hundreds of Palestinian children, some as young as seven, arrested and interrogated on suspicion of stone throwing in East Jerusalem.
> 
> ...



How many Jewish children have been murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers and rockets?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> _How many Jewish children have been murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers and rockets?_


I'm most sure palisturdians blame their bad luck in it on jooz.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Israeli police have been criticized over their treatment of hundreds of Palestinian children, some as young as seven, arrested and interrogated on suspicion of stone throwing in East Jerusalem._


What suspicion, ossifer? We all witnessed a palisturd, blocking traffik to get a money shot, who got hawled away in a Mitsubishi by the gents of the palisturdian security. Watching that was an entertainment, bth.."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 15, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *The Cost of Israel's War on Children*:
> ...



Children killed
TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
Israelis: 124
Palestinians: 1452

Remember These Children


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Children killed
> TOTALS SINCE SEPT 2000:
> Israelis: 124
> Palestinians: 1452_


A tribute to the arab rampant parental negligence, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Children killed
> ...



Palestinian children are killed in their own neighborhoods by foreign troops. What kind of parental neglect are you talking about?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Palisturdian parental negligence, of course, their culture and cult of death and martyrdom demands their children get killed to line the walls of their schools with pics of those "martyrs" and to occupy and oppress other people's intelligence with it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



What does that have to do with getting shot in the head by foreign troops?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Virgins calling, of course, all 72 of them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Are you making a joke about children being killed?


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Are they children or fakes from Pallywood? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_B1H-1opys[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Palestinians making films to make Israel look bad would be like pissing in the ocean trying to make it salty.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Some palisturd pornPalestinians making films to make Israel look bad would be like pissing in the ocean trying to make it salty._


After the Muhammad al-Durah bullshit palisturdians lost all their credibility.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Some palisturd pornPalestinians making films to make Israel look bad would be like pissing in the ocean trying to make it salty._
> ...



The Palestinians do not need to make Israel look bad. Israel does a great job on its own.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestinians making films to make Israel look bad would be like pissing in the ocean trying to make it salty._





docmauser1 said:


> After the Muhammad al-Durah bullshit palisturdians lost all their credibility.





P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians do not need to make Israel look bad. Israel does a great job on its own._


I know, I know, arabski shoot Muammadski with a Kalashnikoffski and blame it on joozski post, equipped with advanced combat gunsight Trijicons, Elbits and a Remington SWS. Enough with arab lies.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 17, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Enough with arab lies.



Now there's a wish that would give them an ideological enema...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 18, 2010)

You should mention that to the next racist rabbi you meet.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You should mention that to the next racist rabbi you meet.



If I can find him through the Muslim Imams who are demanding the death of Israel....





georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't both racists claim elements of the same slave book?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You should mention that to the next racist rabbi you meet.



No love for Muslima women threatened with physical beatings for disobeying their troglodyte Muslim husbands?
MEMRI: Egyptian Cleric Sa&#039;d Arafat: Islam Permits Wife Beating Only When She Refuses to Have Sex with Her Husband


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you stopped beating your wife?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Have you stopped beating your wife?



Islam, the religion of wife-beating.  

Quran 4:34...


> Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. *As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. *But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!




Egyptian Cleric: Allah Permits You To Beat Your Disobedient Muslima Bitch...
MEMRI: Egyptian Cleric Sa'd Arafat: Islam Permits Wife Beating Only When She Refuses to Have Sex with Her Husband


----------



## Ropey (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Ropey (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## georgephillip (Dec 23, 2010)

*Greater Israel*

"In the three months since Israel ended its settlement construction freeze in the West Bank, causing the Palestinians to withdraw from peace talks, a settlement-building boom has begun, *especially in more remote communities* that are least likely to be part of Israel after any two-state peace deal.

"This means that if negotiations ever get back on track, there will be *thousands more Israeli settlers* who will have to relocate into Israel, posing new problems over how to accommodate them while creating a Palestinian state on the land where many of them are living now." 

Israeli Settlement


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Greater Israel*
> 
> "In the three months since Israel ended its settlement construction freeze in the West Bank, causing the Palestinians to withdraw from peace talks, a settlement-building boom has begun, *especially in more remote communities* that are least likely to be part of Israel after any two-state peace deal.



Er, the West Bank is sovereign Israeli land, under international law.  

Thus, Pallie trash are illiegal migrants who must be deported or leave of their own volition.

League of Nations...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Greater Israel*
> ...



ART. 7.

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the *acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.*

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



ART. 7.

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the *acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.*

Art. 7 is the Right of Return for Jews to the Jewish homeland.

No such right exists for Arabs


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Palestine is the homeland of the Jews.

Too bad Israel destroyed it.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2010)

*A Blank Check for Israel*

"The US Congress report  - *link below* - provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and an analysis of current issues. 

"Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. 

"*From 1976-2004, Israel was the largest annual recipient of U.S. foreign assistance*, having since been supplanted by Iraq. 

"*Since 1985, the United States has provided nearly $3 billion in grants annually to Israel*.

"Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance. In the past, Israel also had received significant economic assistance. 

"Strong congressional support for Israel has resulted in Israel&#8217;s receiving benefits not available to other countries. 

"For example, Israel can use some U.S. military assistance both for research and development in the United States and for military purchases from Israeli manufacturers. In addition, all U.S. foreign assistance earmarked for Israel is delivered in the first 30 days of the fiscal year. Most other recipients normally receive aid in instalments. Congress also appropriates funds for joint U.S.-Israeli missile defence programs.

"In August 2007, the Bush Administration announced that it would increase U.S. military assistance to Israel by $6 billion over the next decade. 

"The agreement calls for incremental annual increases in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) to Israel, reaching $3 billion a year by FY2011. For FY2011, the Obama Administration requested $3 billion in FMF to Israel." 

US Foreign Aid...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *A Blank Check for Israel[]*


*

Unted States European Command...



HATZOR AIR FORCE BASE, Israel  More than 1,000 service members from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines are working together alongside Israeli troops during Juniper Cobra 2010 (JC10). 

"This exercise is utilizing hundreds of people from different branches, all working together to maximize the outcome and continue to build on the relations with the Israeli military," said Navy Capt. Donna Joyal, joint task force manpower director. "Such a large scale exercise requires an equally massive amount of planning," Joyal continued. She credits much of the smoothness of the arrival due to the months of work completed prior to departing the respective home bases. "Training and preparedness truly equates to success." Everything had to be considered for any situation that may arise. From living quarters and work spaces, to recreation and transportation, all were essential to make the exercise the most productive experience possible.
		
Click to expand...

Proper planning key to success during Juniper Cobra 2010 | EUCOM, Stronger Together
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccHbxiHUgKQ&feature=related[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2010)

What's the significance of this particular boilerplate?

How much did it cost US taxpayers?

Less than Bank of America's bail-out?

Keeping working on that back stroke (it confuses sharks)


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What's the significance of this particular boilerplate?
> 
> How much did it cost US taxpayers?
> 
> ...



You cost US taxpayers by sitting on your fat, lazy, unemployed ass drinking and masturbating all day.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *A Blank Check for Israel[]*
> ...


*


That's a sweet video Marc...I'm sure the Jew haters will love it.*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2010)

*Foreign Military Sweetness*

From: Congressional Research Service Summary

"This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and an analysis of current issues. For general
information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and Relations with the United States, by Carol Migdalovitz. For information on overall U.S. assistance to the Middle East, see CRS Report RL32260, U.S. Foreign Assistance to the Middle East: Historical Background, Recent Trends, and the FY2011 Request, by Jeremy M. Sharp.

"Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. From 1976-2004, Israel was the largest annual recipient of U.S. foreign assistance, having since been supplanted by Iraq. 

"Since 1985, the United States has provided nearly $3 billion in grants annually to Israel. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance. 

"In the past, Israel also had received significant economic assistance. Strong congressional support for Israel has resulted in Israel&#8217;s receiving benefits not available to other countries. For example, Israel can use some U.S. military assistance both for research and development in the United States and for military purchases from Israeli manufacturers. 

"In addition, all U.S. foreign assistance earmarked for Israel is delivered in the first 30 days of the fiscal year. Most other recipients normally receive aid in installments. Congress also appropriates funds for joint U.S.-Israeli missile defense programs.

"In August 2007, the Bush Administration announced that it would increase U.S. military assistance to Israel by $6 billion over the next decade. The agreement calls for incremental annual increases in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) to Israel, reaching $3 billion a year by FY2011.

"For FY2011, the Obama Administration requested $3 billion in FMF to Israel. According to the State Department&#8217;s FY2011 budget justification for Foreign Operations, 'U.S. assistance will help ensure that Israel maintains its qualitative military edge over potential threats, and prevent a shift in the security balance of the region. U.S. assistance is also aimed at ensuring for Israel the security it requires to make concessions necessary for comprehensive regional peace.'

"After years of negotiation, the United States and Israel announced in August 2010 that Israel will purchase 20 F-35s at a cost of *$2.75 billion, which will be paid for entirely with FMF grants*.

US taxpayers buy Israel 20 F-35s and a handful of rich parasite defense contractors in both countries laugh all the way to the banks on Wall Street.

Time for the Jewish State to sink or swim? 

"The first planes are scheduled to be delivered in 2015, though the deal is still pending final approval by the Israeli cabinet."


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Foreign Military Sweetness*
> 
> From: Congressional Research Service Summary
> 
> "This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and an analysis of current issues. For general



$120 BILLION/year in US foreign aid to jihadist Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt and Jordan.

US foreign aid to US ally Israel offset by $15 BILLION in Israeli purchases of US exports

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports [to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.



Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So, what does that have to do with Palestine being the homeland of the Jews?

Israel is a foreign military force inside Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No imaginary "Palestine" in this UN map. 
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


Maybe, because "Palestine" was a European invention created by the Romans that ceased to exist in 1948 with Israeli statehood  


Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> Official Roman usage of the name Palestine to designate the area of the former Jewish kingdom seems to date from after the Jewish risings and their suppression.  The Emperor Hadrian made a determined attempt to stamp out the embers not only of the revolt but of Jewish nationhood and statehood.
> 
> It would seem that the name Judaea was abolished at the same time as Jerusalem and the country renamed Palestina or Syria-Palestina with the same intention to obliterate its historic Jewish identity.






> *The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate*





[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293714758&sr=8-4]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949

Article I

With a view to promoting the return to permanent peace in Palestine and in recognition of the importance in this regard of mutual assurances concerning the future military operations of the Parties, the following principles, which shall be fully observed by both Parties during the Armistice, are hereby affirmed: 

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Historian Bernard Lewis...


> With the British conquest in 1917-1918 and the subsequent of a mandated territory in the conquered areas, Palestine became the official name of a definite territory for the first time since the early Middle Ages





> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293714758&sr=8-4]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm7dMhE80dw[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 30, 2010)

*I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel.  *


> *Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.*
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2010)

*"The Tail That Wags the Dog"*

"The American-Israeli special relationship is a classic example of *the tail that wags the dog*. As a result of its palpable partiality towards Israel, America has lost all credibility in the eyes not only of the Palestinians but of the wider Arab and Muslim worlds.

"The so-called peace process has been *all process and no peace.
*
"It is worse than a sham. Peace talks that go nowhere slowly provide Israel with just the cover it needs to pursue its relentlessly expansionist agenda on the West Bank.

"The asymmetry of power between Israel and the Palestinians militates against a just settlement of the conflict. 

"A just settlement means a two-state solution, the emergence of an independent Palestinian state on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip with a capital city in East Jerusalem. 

"*Only America can push Israel into such a settlement*. 

"It has the leverage but it has not exercised it. America gives Israel money, arms, and advice. Israel takes the money, takes the arms, and *ignores the advice*."

Obama and Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

The religion you admit to practicing, along with Islam and Christianity, are obsessions and illnesses that threaten the survival of this specie.

Should the human race vanish from the page of time at least three blueprints for slavery and all their devout followers will no longer pollute this universe.

Silver linings.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *"The Tail That Wags the Dog"*
> 
> "The American-Israeli special relationship is a classic example of *the tail that wags the dog*. As a result of its palpable partiality towards Israel, America has lost all credibility in the eyes not only of the Palestinians but of the wider Arab and Muslim worlds.
> 
> ...



That was a good article.  I agree with it.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

Advice from the Israeli Occupation Archives?

OK...

There have ever been such of our kind with us. From the days of the Golden Calf to the days of the Kapos to this one.



> From Oliver Lustig's Dictionary of the Camp:
> 
> Vicenzo and Luigi Pappalettera wrote in their book The Brutes Have the Floor [5] that, every time a new transport of detainees arrived at Mauthausen, Kapo August Adam picked out the professors, lawyers, priests and magistrates and cynically asked them: "Are you a lawyer? A professor? Good! Do you see this green triangle? This means I am a killer. I have five convictions on my record: one for manslaughter and four for robbery. Well, here I am in command. The world has turned upside down, did you get that? Do you need a dolmetscher, an interpreter? Here it is!" And he was pointing to his bat, after which he struck. When he was satisfied, he formed a Scheisskompanie with those selected and sent them to clean the latrines.[6]









Yet we continue...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you see Brutes on the floor of the Knesset?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't understand what the kapos or Golden Calf has to do with the above article.  Either Israel should annex the West Bank and make the Arabs there citizens, or give it up.  This limbo cannot last forever.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have always had those Jews who work against our book.  Since day one. Did you read the report? Who penned it?

There is another view and that is that with twenty thousand Hezbollah on the South Border of Lebanon and Israel. With Hamas, MB and Shia Iranians training Shia Arabians (who now call themselves Palestinians) with arms from Iran. With Syria and Iran working in concert to weaponless the arena?

There will not be another Iranian proxy beside Israel. This is the plan for peace, read Hudna.  But you are welcome to your view and I have my own.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I don't understand what the kapos or Golden Calf has to do with the above article.  Either Israel should annex the West Bank and make the Arabs there citizens, or give it up.  This limbo cannot last forever.


Ropey may be confusing your sentiments with those of a heretic or Nazi collaborator.

The limbo you refer to can't last forever, and I don't see how Israel can remain simultaneously Jewish and Democratic.

And there certainly appear to be some racist, nationalistic brutes seizing control of public discourse in Israel today.

Last August, Chris Hedges offered these possibilities on Israeli annexation of the West Bank:

Formalizing Israel's Land Grab


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

I am speaking about the OP link.

Avi Shlaim: Obama and Israel &#8211; The pessimistic perspective ? Israeli Occupation Archive

Look at where it comes from and who is penning it.

This has nothing to do with foreveryoung436. I stated my view and respected his.



Ropey said:


> But you are welcome to your view and I have my own.




George is simply attempting to make it look as though I am attacking Foreveryoung 436. Not the case.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

Ropey said:


> We have always had those Jews who work against our book.  Since day one. Did you read the report? Who penned it?
> 
> There is another view and that is that with twenty thousand Hezbollah on the South Border of Lebanon and Israel. With Hamas, MB and Shia Iranians training Shia Arabians (who now call themselves Palestinians) with arms from Iran. With Syria and Iran working in concert to weaponless the arena?
> 
> There will not be another Iranian proxy beside Israel. This is the plan for peace, read Hudna.  But you are welcome to your view and I have my own.


Ropey:

Who penned your book?

How much time elapsed between when the historical events in your book actually occurred and when they were first recorded?

What percentage of humans alive at those times were literate?

Have all governments since the time of Moses used religion to socialize cost and privatize profit?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Who penned your book?



We Jews who are connected with our belief and Israel have certain considerations that have followed us in the thousands and thousands and thousands of years in which we have been attacked with the attempts to render our race dissolute.  We have evolved a genetic aversion towards anything that might be an attempt to dissolve us, and our history is taught to us well. 

So, Israel is ours again, and we will hold it until the end of times or the end of Israel as the history given to us by our one G-d. 

We were stewed in the repetition of forsaking our G-d and paying a heavy price. 

No more! Yes, there are those among us who decry Israel and have their own interpretations.

They have been so at every nexus point in time where the Jews, as a people had to decide if it was worth it to continue on with the book, belief, traditions, etc. Keep in mind it is no simple easy thing to be a devoutly practicing Jew. The true devout do not see tradition, they are past that mundane thinking. They decry the Jewish fanatics. The Israeli people hold their government accountable, but the fear of dissolution is palpable and now, having their country again, they will not let it go unless it is the end of times and that time is not yet come.

That's why I said I understand when Mike said Israel had to take the first hit for any American return response. I understand this thinking. Israel has been destroyed many times and rebuilt. There are those Jews who also believe that not only is this going to happen, but that it should happen in that way. Iran attempts to 'hasten' this ending for the ending is co-existent with their return of the "twelfth Imam." 

No other belief thinks they can hasten G-d's time. Iranian Shia leadership believe that they can.

Their creation of a nuclear pile is not for protection I put forward. They say that they are not even creating one, that it is against their belief. 

There is a reason why such a small population of slow breeding people should outlive all the Empires. Still we have those who want to ensure we as Jews are all gone, and if not gone, then Israel gone so that our book's ending is incomplete. 

To fulfill the prophesy we must have Israel. Jerusalem? Negotiable. We do not need Jerusalem to fulfill the prophesy. That's why we accepted the partition without Jerusalem in the first place. 

There's much on the negotiating table if our Arabian brethren truly look towards a peace. That's the secular point of view. The true Jewish point of view is we must hold Israel whatever the cost.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

Ropey said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Who penned your book?
> ...


What is the true Jewish or Muslim or Christian view of Eurasia?

"*Eurasia is a supercontinent* covering about 52,990,000 km2 (20,846,000 mi2) or about *10.6% of the Earth's surface* (36.2% of the land area) located primarily in the eastern and northern hemispheres. 

"*Geographically it is a single continent*,[1] comprising the traditional continents of Europe and Asia (with Eurasia being a portmanteau of the two); the concepts of Europe and Asia as distinct continents date back to antiquity and their borders are geologically arbitrary. 

"Eurasia, in turn, is part of the yet larger landmass of Afro-Eurasia, whereby Eurasia is joined to Africa at the Isthmus of Suez.

Eurasia is inhabited by almost 4 billion people, more than 71% of the world's population."

Eurasia - Wiki

Zbigniew Brezinski apparently truly believes NATO and the EU form the primary bridgehead of US influence into Eurasia.

"According to Brzezinski: &#8220;[NATO and the E.U. constitute] America&#8217;s most important global relationship. 

"It is the springboard for U.S. global involvement, enabling America to play the decisive role of arbiter in Eurasia &#8212; *the world&#8217;s central arena of power* &#8212; and it creates a coalition that is globally dominant in all key dimensions of power and influence.&#8221; [1]

"The secondary bridgeheads of America into Eurasia are: (1) Japan and South Korea; (2) the Arabian Peninsula; and (3) the U.S. and NATO military forces in occupied Iraq and Afghanistan."

Toward a New Iron...

Redrawing borders in the Mediterranean region would be a logical step in securing the resources of Central Asia and beyond for the US and its allies.

If that's the case, currently existing states like Israel and Iran are merely pawns in the New Great Game.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

georgephillip Obsessive said:
			
		

> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


*Obsession is an illness George​*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

*Subservience is also an illness, Ropey.*

"Barack Obama&#8217;s election was widely expected to usher in a more even-handed policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

"In the Cairo speech of 4 June 2009, Obama expressed support for &#8216;the legitimate Palestinian aspiration for dignity, opportunity, and a state of their own&#8217;. 

"Obama is a spell-binding orator. However, to use an American phrase, he is better at talking the talk than at walking the walk. 

"*The rhetoric has changed but subservience to Israel remains the order of the day.*" 

Avi Shlaim


----------



## Ropey (Dec 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Subservience is also an illness, Ropey.*



Isn't that what Allah means?  So, all those muslims who are subservient and submit to Allah are ill George?



> The allegation is as follows:
> 
> Is everything devoutly obedient to Allah? That is the claim in 30:26, but dozens of verses speak of the proud disobedience of Satan [7:11, 15:28-31, 17:61, 20:116, 38:71-74, 18:50] as well of many different human beings who reject His commands and His revelations.
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe so, Ropey. The Muslims who blindly submit to Allah are at least as ill as the Jews and Christians who follow the pitiless teachings of Moses without the slightest remorse for their victims.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _The religion you admit to practicing, along with Islam and Christianity, are obsessions and illnesses that threaten the survival of this specie._


So preach the missionaries of the religion of atheism, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _The so-called peace process has been all process and no peace._


Of course, leftists made whole careers on the process, so, why should there be peace, I wonder.


georgephillip said:


> _israeli-occupation.org_


"In a recent interview with Palestinian state television, Abbas warned that if all efforts to establish a Palestinian state fail he will dissolve the PA and ask Israel to assume responsibility for the occupation."
As we see, even career liars blurt truth out at least once. So, thanks, Abu Mazen, for admitting there's no occupation, outside of the palisturdian occupational, and showing us that, leftist sites are all dumbass idiots.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The so-called peace process has been all process and no peace._
> ...



I don't think you understood what Abbas said. Fatah is a subcontractor of the occupation. They work for the occupation.

What Abbas said was that dissolving the PA would mean that Israel would have to occupy the West Bank by itself.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 1, 2011)

tree fiddy?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9dqS31d9RM[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Barack Obamas election was widely expected to usher in a more even-handed policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict._


Which, when translated into a spoken language, means he was orgasmically expected to bomb Israel with bombs and palistanians - with sackloads of cash.


georgephillip said:


> _"In the Cairo speech of 4 June 2009, Obama expressed support for the legitimate Palestinian aspiration for dignity, opportunity, and a state of their own._


"if you actually took the number of Muslim Americans, wed be one of the largest Muslim countries in the world". He said that too. Heh.


georgephillip said:


> _Avi Shlaim_


Oh. Shlaim. Cool. "The Jews are a people and, like any other people, they have a natural right to national self-determination. In the aftermath of the Second World War, the moral case for a Jewish state became unassailable ... This was the background to the U.N. resolution of 29 November 1947  an international charter of legitimacy for the Jewish state ... Arabs ... felt that the gift of Palestine to the Jews was illegal. However, a resolution passed by the UN General Assembly by a large majority cannot be illegal. It may be unjust but not illegal."
Benny Morris, quoting Shlaim. Do we hate Shlaim, yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Barack Obamas election was widely expected to usher in a more even-handed policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict._
> ...



Resolution 181 was never implemented.

It gave nothing to anybody.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Those, espousing this point of view should take it up with the individual, who brought Shlaim here in the first place. A good boxing bout would be nice.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



UN Resolution 181 was a General Assembly resolution that was to be sent to the Security Council for approval and implementation. The Security Council never addressed the General Assembly recommendation.

Resolution 181 was stillborn. It means nothing.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Those, espousing this point of view should take it up with the individual, who brought Shlaim here in the first place. A good boxing bout would be nice.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



What does Shlaim have to do with anything?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Everything. Heh.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2011)

*The Cost of Boxing Beatings*

"According to Save the Children, beatings of children and women are common. 

"Rev. Are, citing the report in the Washington Post, writes: 'Save the Children concluded that one-third of beaten children were under ten years old, and one-fifth under the age of five. Nearly a third of the children beaten suffered broken bones.'&#8221;
*
Broken bones*

CounterPunch


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Cost of Boxing Beatings_


Do we hate Avi Shlaim, yet?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2011)

Avi Shlaim

"Avi Shlaim (born October 31, 1945) is a British/Israeli historian. He is a professor of International Relations at the University of Oxford and a fellow of the British Academy.

Shlaim is especially well-known as a historian of the Arab-Israeli conflict. He is considered one of the leading New Historians,[1] a group of Israeli scholars who put forward critical interpretations of the history of Zionism and Israel.[2]"


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Avi Shlaim (born October 31, 1945) is a British/Israeli historian. He is a professor of International Relations at the University of Oxford and a fellow of the British Academy._


_Oh, Shlaim! "The Jews are a people and, like any other people, they have a natural right to national self-determination. In the aftermath of the Second World War, the moral case for a Jewish state became unassailable ... This was the background to the U.N. resolution of 29 November 1947  an international charter of legitimacy for the Jewish state ... Arabs ... felt that the gift of Palestine to the Jews was illegal. However, a resolution passed by the UN General Assembly by a large majority cannot be illegal. It may be unjust but not illegal."
Benny Morris, quoting Shlaim.
Comeaawan, do we hate Shlaim (and Benny), yet?_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 2, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Avi Shlaim (born October 31, 1945) is a British/Israeli historian. He is a professor of International Relations at the University of Oxford and a fellow of the British Academy._
> ...



I thought the right to self determination was for the inhabitants not foreigners.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Arab settlers and squatters like to "self-determinate" others, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 3, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Avi Shlaim (born October 31, 1945) is a British/Israeli historian. He is a professor of International Relations at the University of Oxford and a fellow of the British Academy._
> ...


Do you believe any UNGA resolution passed by a large majority cannot be illegal?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Some were saying that UNGA Resolution 181 would be in violation of the UN charter if the inhabitants did not approve. They didn't. It was never implemented.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I didn't bring Shlaim into all this in the first place, of course. And, of course, I agree - UN resolutions concerning Israel, are illegal garbage.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2011)

*More Illegal Garbage*

"In the London Sunday Times, June 19, 1977, Ralph Schoenman, executive director of the Bertrand Russell Foundation, wrote: '*Israeli interrogators routinely ill-treat and torture Arab prisoners*. 

"Prisoners are hooded or blindfolded and are hung by their wrists for long periods. 

"Most are struck in the genitals or in other ways sexually abused. Most are sexually assaulted. 

"Others are administered electric shock.&#8221;

"Amnesty International concluded that *'there is no country in the world in which the use of official and sustained torture is as well established and documented as in the case of Israel*.'&#8221;

Paul Craig Roberts


----------



## Ropey (Jan 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *More Illegal Garbage*




More propaganda from propaganda web sites. You really need to deal with your insane obsessiveness George.



georgephillip said:


> *Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...*


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> I believe so, Ropey. The Muslims who blindly submit to Allah are at least as ill as the Jews and Christians who follow the pitiless teachings of Moses without the slightest remorse for their victims.



I can't believe George admitted the Arabs are sometimes wrong.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe all slaves are often wrong.

Choice of religion sometimes alters their velocity but never their trajectory.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 7, 2011)

And George?

You are a slave to your obsession.

So, you have indicted yourself.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 7, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Well, Mr. Tinmore, since you've never been there or experienced it, you don't know the feeling.  Or maybe it's only Jews.  Whenever I visit Israel, it's like a sensation of coming home.  I've never felt like a "foreigner" there.  Right now, I'm trying to work out my finances so I can move there one day.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 7, 2011)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I can appreciate that. The land of milk and honey.

How would you feel if you had a home there, and perhaps a farm or factory, and you could not even visit?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> And George?
> 
> You are a slave to your obsession.
> 
> So, you have indicted yourself.


My "obsession" hasn't enslaved me to the point I've knowingly taken another human being's life.

Have you?

If so, were you paid money to kill?

Or did you do it for god?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 8, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _I can appreciate that. The land of milk and honey._


Palistains and philistines appreciate that too - they wouldn't be still dreaming of "redistributing" it, otherwise.


P F Tinmore said:


> _How would you feel if you had a home there, and perhaps a farm or factory, and you could not even visit?_


Anyone, trying to do that, will feel being a limited liability arab, of course. Leftoids like to promote the concept, but vehemently deny it is applicable to anyone else.
Warning! Reader Beware: the original post, I'm replying to, was _*not*_ made by a leftoid.


----------



## Samir (Jan 8, 2011)

we kill all jews  
in all the world


----------



## Ropey (Jan 8, 2011)

Samir said:


> we kill all jews
> in all the world



Then why are you killing your own people Sammy? 

Attacker blows himself up in bath house, killing 17 in southern Kandahar



> KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTANA suicide bomber struck a crowded bath house in southern Afghanistan on Friday, blowing himself up and killing 17 others as they prepared for afternoon prayers.
> 
> The midday attack in the border town of Spin Boldak, over an hours drive southeast of Kandahar city, also wounded at least 23 people, according to Afghan officials.
> 
> Officials believe the attacker was after a high-ranking police commander named Ramazan, who was inside bathing at the time. He died in the blast.



A Muslim killiing Muslims. Seems you would rather kill your own. Easier? 






Jews a bit harder to kill?


----------



## Samir (Jan 8, 2011)

jews do this all over the world 
all this is jews doing it you JEW


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 8, 2011)

To play devil's advocate, what about the cost of Egypt? What about the cost of policing the world? Israel is but a small drop in a HUGE bucket of government waste.


----------



## Samir (Jan 8, 2011)

what matter that you jew
you pay to control us
some let you but we kill you all soon hehehehe


----------



## Ropey (Jan 8, 2011)

You better dress for it.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 8, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > _And George? You are a slave to your obsession. So, you have indicted yourself._
> ...


Well, when do we start parading "My "obsession" hasn't enslaved me to the point I've knowingly taken another human being's life", after a shot or two of sake in Nagasaki?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 8, 2011)

Samir said:


> we kill all jews
> in all the world



^^
This guy is insane...and probably evil, like Hitler.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 8, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > And George?
> ...



So, are you saying all American soldiers are killers?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2011)

Hired killers.

To be precise.

War is a Racket


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


I wasn't alive in 1945.

Does that mean I'm forgiven for Truman's Sin?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 11, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2011)

*"Chomsky once said:*

"'At this stage of history, either one of two things is possible. Either the general population will take control of its own destiny and will concern itself with community interests, guided by values of solidarity, and sympathy, and concern for others, or, alternatively, *there will be no destiny for anyone to control.'"*

What's your choice?

Noam Chomsky in Lebanon


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 12, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Chomsky once said: "'At this stage of history, either one of two things is possible. Either the general population will take control of its own destiny and will concern itself with community interests, guided by values of solidarity, and sympathy, and concern for others, or, alternatively, there will be no destiny for anyone to control.'"_


Ah, his Lebanon drivel tour.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2011)

*Do you think JFK shot himself?*

"I'm pretty sure there is no Hezbollah/Chomsky plot.

"The give away? 

"It turns out that a couple weeks after the Hezbollah incident, (Noam's meeting with Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah) Chomsky gave a talk at West Point Military Academy.

"Now that, my friends, is a contradiction.

"Would it be outlandish8 to guess that some parts of the military establishment are bitter with being railroaded into this war by a chain of command whose interests were in hindsight insanely myopic and whose predictions for Iraq were ludicrous&#8212;*while this hated Jewish professor from MIT was pretty much bang on with his predictions?*

"Either way, I can't see West Point, Hezbollah and Chomsky together in a plot. 

"*I'd say that's right up there with the theory that JFK actually shot himself."*

What do you say, drivel?

Chomsky in Lebanon


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 15, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Do you think JFK shot himself?_


Harvey Lee Chomskin says so, indeed.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2011)

*Some Recent Costs of Israel"*

*"In the past 10 years* Israeli forces have killed at least 255 Palestinian minors by fire to the head, and the number may actually be greater, since in many instances the specific bodily location of the lethal trauma is unlisted. 

"In addition, this statistic does not include the many more Palestinian youngsters shot in the head by Israeli soldiers who survived, *in one form or another*.

"Below is a small sampling of those who died. (The term IDF stands for 'Israeli Defense Forces,' although these forces are, in reality, an occupation army and are almost always deployed offensively; *the incidents below took place on Palestinian territory)*:

"Sami, 12, died of head wounds from IDF gunfire during a demonstration. 

"*Abdul, 9, was killed by IDF gunfire to his head during a funeral.* 

"Ala, 14, died of head wounds from IDF gunfire while on the terrace of his home one hour after injuring an Israeli soldier with a stone. 

"Omar, 11, died of head wounds from IDF gunfire during a demonstration. 

*"Diya, 3 months*, was killed, along with her older brother, by Israeli settler gunfire to her head and back. 

"Bara, 10, was killed by IDF gunfire to his head while near his home. 

"Ayman, 15, was killed by IDF tank fire to his head while farming. Khalil, 11, was killed by IDF tank fire to his head while playing with a friend. 

"Rami, 13, was killed by IDF helicopter fire to his head while playing in front of his house. Yaser, 11, died of head wounds from an IDF rubber-coated bullet fired at close range during a demonstration&#8230;"

Shot in the Head


----------



## Ropey (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2011)

How many Israeli children have been shot in the head by Palestinians in the last ten years?

Did you* personally* ever use a child for target practice?

What would you call those who do?


----------



## greene2120 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Georgie, go look up the cost of the US being in and SUPPORTING the UN!


----------



## greene2120 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey georgie, DON'T make the same mistake everyone else does, all the various names are one and the same!


Islam:

Islam's Latest Contributions to Peace
"He who fights that Islam should be superior fights in Allah's cause" 
Muhammad, prophet of Islam

2011.01.16 (Baghlan, Afghanistan) - Six women, two men and a child are blown to bits by Taliban bombers while traveling to a wedding. 
2011.01.15 (Helmand, Afghanistan) - Six civilians are killed when religious extremists bomb their minivan. 
2011.01.15 (Pattani, Thialand) - A young Buddhist math teacher is shot three times in the head by Islamic terrorists. 
2011.01.15 (Narathiwat, Thailand) - A 51-year-old man is machine-gunned to death in front of a mosque. 
2011.01.14 (Khasavyurt, Dagestan) - Islamists bomb a cafe, leaving two people dead. 
2011.01.14 (Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan) - Religion of Peace advocates slaughter a policewoman and her family in her home, including her children.


----------

